# Gentoo on a Macbook?

## jamf1

Hi!

I know it is very early for this question since the Apple MacBook was just released 1 Week ago, but has anybody yet tried to install gentoo on such a computer? It would be interesting which hardware is working and which not.

Thx,

Jamf.

----------

## chunderbunny

I imagine it would be just like intalling on a Mac Mini, which works just fine using bootcamp and rEFIt. The video card drivers are still in CVS (there's a quick guide somewhere on the forum explaining how to install them) but they work. The audio works on the external interface but not on the internal speaker (not a problem on my Mini, but could be an issue with laptops I guess). The wireless is an Atheros chipset so it works with the Madwifi driver. The Remote is detected as a Raw HIDDEV device, but i have yet to work out how to use this information to get the remote to do anything useful. The built in LAN uses the sky2 driver. The only thing I don't know about would be the touchpad. Oh and I haven't looked into suspend stuff yet either.

----------

## jamf1

Thanks for the hint with the mac mini. Good idea.

Great, so internet connectivity works for sure either with wireless or with LAN. 

I heard that there is a patch wich enables a synaptic mode for the touchpad - so hopefully this works too. I hope speakers will run soon. The suspend stuff would be interesting, couse that is a really comfortable thing, especially the suspend-to-ram feature.

----------

## chunderbunny

For all I know suspend to RAM might work out of the box, I just haven't tried it yet. Oh, and the DVD burner works fine as well (tried it just now).  :Wink: 

I have, however, discovered that I can't mount my OSX partition (get bad superblock errors) which is annoying.

----------

## vanten

Hope we get secure information soon about this with gentoo and macbook.

Not that i think it wouldn't go - the other way. Maybe i buy a macbook this summer  :Smile:  and by then it certainly have been done.

But Im seeing forward to some interesting reading  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maca

Given the guts of the macbook is like any other PC now, Im assuming the graphics card driver works properly now ??

I own a G4 Powerbook and running gentoo on it suxs because of the issues with the graphics card..... 

If i can get confirmation that it is no longer an issue, Ill be ordering my new macbook 2.0 ghz tommorow.

----------

## vanten

 *maca wrote:*   

> Given the guts of the macbook is like any other PC now, Im assuming the graphics card driver works properly now ??
> 
> I own a G4 Powerbook and running gentoo on it suxs because of the issues with the graphics card..... 
> 
> If i can get confirmation that it is no longer an issue, Ill be ordering my new macbook 2.0 ghz tommorow.

 Macbook have a  Intel GMA 950 graphics processor. I surely runs smoother then my ati card, i guess. But they have also got problems, this is from last month. The Xorg intel drivers should work,link. Intel also got drivers for donwload.

----------

## jamf1

Nice, so graphic should work, even hardware accelerated if i understand that correct.

Does anybody has news about the sound problem??

Here are a few Macbook (Pro) Linux links. If you have any other, pls post it too. 

http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/

http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp

http://theweeklyrant.com/article/8/news-apple-bootcamp-boots-linux

good night,

Jamf

----------

## bssteph

 *jamf1 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp
> 
> ...

 

It might be worth noting that the person who made that HOWTO used Gentoo 2006.0. I think this will be a pretty good resource. Probably, once you get to into the LiveCD everything goes as expected.

Also note that the page points to the mactel-linux CVS which has both a kernel config and an Xorg.conf. Judging by the Xorg.conf my guess is that the touchpad is a Synaptics (no surprise). However I'd be surprised if the two-fingers-on-the-touchpad-equals-a-right-click works. [EDIT: Disregard the Xorg.conf, I guess, it seems to be automatically generated; the Synaptics driver is not enabled and the video driver probably is not what one would want for the Macbook. Bummer.]

Anyway, if the install is this painless, we're in business. :)

----------

## Maintenant

I managed to get XOrg running with 1280x800 on my new MacBook!

This is what I did:

#1) Follow the guide at wiki.onmac.net and reduce your osx partition and create linux und linux swap partitions.

#2) Boot the Gentoo Live CD 2006.0 and install Gentoo on /dev/sda3 (/) and /dev/sda4 (swap) according to the Handbook, but use lilo instead of grub! When configuring the kernel, it's probably a good idea to activate agppart and all the intel graphics modules.

#3) That done, get yourself refit and install it in your root directory on the osx partition. That way, you can easily skip between OSX, Linux and the Gentoo LiveCD.

#4) Install modular XOrg according to the Gentoo Docs, but don't use XOrg 7.0, but unmask XOrg 7.1 RC2!!

XOrg 7.1 RC2 is the only x-server that recognizes 945GM. If you compile the 7.0 release, you will only get vesa with 1024x768

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa i810"

Fortunately, compiling modular X on the new MacBook won't take too long  :Wink: 

#5) Get yourself 915resolution from www.geocities.com/stomljen/ and download the Gentoo Package with the ebuild for the 0.4 release. Install it and configure /etc/conf.d/915resolution that way:

replace[0]="5c"

width[0]="1280 800"

#6) Download the newest release of 915resolution, compile it, and copy the new "915release" over the old on in /usr/sbin

#7) rc-update add 915resolution default

# :Cool:  Configure your xorg.conf with "i810" as device and the necessary modelines:

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        Modeline     "1280x800" 107.21  1280 1360 1496 1712  800 801 804 835  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection      "Display"

                Modes   "1280x800"

                Depth   24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

[/list|

#9) emerge kde and have fun  :Smile: 

I haven't checked yet, whether dual-head works or whether I have direct rendering. Frankly speaking, right now I don't care about that.

I haven't managed to get sound working yet, and there still some keyboard issues (F1-F12...). But I'm positive that things will work out beautifully ...  :Wink:  It's a pleasure working with the MacBook!

The dump of my lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:07.0 Performance counters: Intel Corporation Unknown device 27a3 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controllers cc=IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)

03:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 61)

And my lsmod:

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   20736  2

drm                    71956  3 i915

eth1394                20996  0

ohci_hcd               21892  0

ohci1394               35632  0

ieee1394              101944  2 eth1394,ohci1394

wlan_scan_sta          15232  0

ath_pci               100004  0

ath_rate_sample        13696  1 ath_pci

wlan                  200924  4 wlan_scan_sta,ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ath_hal               189392  3 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

sky2                   40580  0

i2c_i801               11532  0

i2c_core               24576  1 i2c_i801

ehci_hcd               32776  0

usbhid                 40160  0

uhci_hcd               33680  0

snd_hda_intel          18960  0

snd_hda_codec         130688  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                91396  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              25860  1 snd_pcm

snd                    49396  4 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11272  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_agp              23836  1

agpgart                35400  3 drm,intel_agp

rtc                    14004  0

usbcore               132356  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usbhid,uhci_hcd

----------

## jamf1

GREAT!!! Thanks for the howto!! 

Let us know if you get sound running!

What about 3D?? How much frames do you get with glxgears?? Has this graphic driver you choose in your xorg.conf already hardware acceleration??

Thx,

Jamf

----------

## Maintenant

Good question.... How can I check, whether direct rendering is activated or not?

This is what I get with glxgears:

6490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1297.849 FPS

6509 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1301.664 FPS

6504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1300.799 FPS

6514 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1302.760 FPS

6500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1299.869 FPS

6501 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1300.198 FPS

Regarding sound: I gave up, it's just too confusing. Maybe it's just a kernel issue, but trying the kernel alsa modules as well as alsa-driver remained unsuccessful. Now I try to get the synaptics touchpad working ....

----------

## jamf1

 *Quote:*   

> Good question.... How can I check, whether direct rendering is activated or not? 

 

You can get information about the graphic device with glxinfo. There should be a line like "Direct Rendering: Yes" if it is activated.

Good luck with the touchpad, I heard there is a patch for MacBook Pro but I don't know if it works.

----------

## vanten

damn! now i REALLY want an macbook!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Maintenant

Yes! I have direct rendering!

But still no sound and no right-mouse-click-with-two-fingers-on-the-touchpad  :Sad: 

I patched appletouch.c with MacBook Pro patches from the net which are going to be included in the kernel sources soon. But xorg still refuses to load the synaptics driver, saying it didn't find any appopriate device.

Supposedly, the appletouch driver  creates something like /dev/input/appletouch in the device tree. But I can't find any such device, and the debug information in /var/log/messages are practically non-existent. But I won't give up hope  :Smile: 

Does anybody of you guys have any experience with the Intel HD Audio soundchip, the appletouch driver, and/or  dual head?

----------

## Maintenant

Well, I've got news regarding the soundchip. I could get it working. However, the internal speakers don't work, you will external speakers which you need to connect to the Line In plug. Further, you need select in "Line In as Output" in alsamixer.

I managed to get the touchpard working with the help of the MacBook patch for appletouch.c and some xorg.conf I find in the threads about the MacBook Pro. However, the touchpad works ony very unreliably under Linux, requiring to restart X every now then, because the mouse cursor has been become out of control...

----------

## vanten

 *Maintenant wrote:*   

> I managed to get the touchpard working with the help of the MacBook patch for appletouch.c and some xorg.conf I find in the threads about the MacBook Pro. However, the touchpad works ony very unreliably under Linux, requiring to restart X every now then, because the mouse cursor has been become out of control...

 But does that means your "two fingers right-click" work?

Happy to hear about you other successes, keep it up!  :Smile: 

----------

## jamf1

Did anybody heard something about suspend to ram with linux, like mac os x does it when closing the macbook?

 *Quote:*   

> I could get it working. However, the internal speakers don't work, you will external speakers which you need to connect to the Line In plug

 

Cool, more and more seams to be compatible with the macbook. I think i will buy one in the summer, if i can wait that long  :Smile: 

----------

## Maintenant

 *Quote:*   

> But does that means your "two fingers right-click" work? 
> 
> ```
> 
> Yes! But it still needs some fine-tuning and stability...
> ...

 

Apart from that I managed to get cpufreq working. Using powernowd-0.97 for controling the userspace daemon has proven to be very reliable. Unfortunately, somebody still needs to write an ebuild for that.

Regarding suspend-to-ram: I haven't tried it yet, but a lot of people seem to using the suspend2-sources. Give me a few days to figure out, how well they work ....  :Wink: 

By the way: I could imagine that others are interested in what I/we are doing here. Would it be advisable to move this thread somewhere else (for example Gentoo PPC) ?

----------

## bssteph

 *Maintenant wrote:*   

> By the way: I could imagine that others are interested in what I/we are doing here. Would it be advisable to move this thread somewhere else (for example Gentoo PPC) ?

 

Well since the new Macbooks don't use PPC that'd be kind of silly. :)

Why not the wiki? The page I found on Macbook (Pro) is a bit old and seems to do some unnecessary things. Maybe a new page or cleaning up that one would be a good idea.

Hopefully I'll put my order in for my Macbook in a couple days, I'm looking forward to playing around with triple booting.

----------

## jamf1

 *Quote:*   

> Why not the wiki? The page I found on Macbook (Pro) is a bit old and seems to do some unnecessary things. Maybe a new page or cleaning up that one would be a good idea. 

 

I started a new MacBook Page in the Gentoo Wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook

Hope that helps  :Smile: 

----------

## Maintenant

 *Quote:*   

> I started a new MacBook Page in the Gentoo Wiki: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook

 

Splendid idea! I already posted, how to get a running X-Server. Please feel free to edit the stuff I wrote. I was in a hurry and didn't have much time for layout, grammar, spelling, etc.

Does anybody who to contact for new ebuilds? What we need for the MacBook is an ebuild for 915resolution-0.5.2 and powernowd-0.97. The latter has an improved support for multi-processor systems. And installing it was a pretty good choice, because now, both cores of my MacBook run at 1 GHz most of the time, which keeps the system quiet and the system temperature moderate.

----------

## yahewitt

What about heat under Gentoo? Do the fans kick in at appropriate temps? Can the temp borderlines be altered?

I currently have a linux iBook, but am thinking of an upgrade!

----------

## bssteph

 *Maintenant wrote:*   

> Does anybody who to contact for new ebuilds? What we need for the MacBook is an ebuild for 915resolution-0.5.2 and powernowd-0.97. The latter has an improved support for multi-processor systems. And installing it was a pretty good choice, because now, both cores of my MacBook run at 1 GHz most of the time, which keeps the system quiet and the system temperature moderate.

 

Search Bugzilla for existing ebuild requests, and if there are none, file them. I would file a version bump request for powernowd (since 0.96 is in Portage) and hopefully that would get resolved soon. Mention that the author considered 0.96 buggy on SMP (and of course Macbooks ;).

I'm not too sure about 915resolution, since it sounds like from the author's page that it will be wrapped into the X.org driver soon. Portage devs would probably say to just use an overlay for that one (small) ebuild until it's part of X.org proper. But you're free to file it. :)

----------

## Maintenant

 *Quote:*   

> What about heat under Gentoo? Do the fans kick in at appropriate temps? Can the temp borderlines be altered?

 

The heat development is the same as under OSX. The Macbook can get really hot in the upper left corner where the DC input is. That's why having something like powernowd is so important. It appears that the fans are BIOS controlled unlike the iBook where I needed adt_therm746x . I haven't checked, whether the borderlines can be altered. Since it appears that the fans are BIOS controlled, you will probably need to hack the BIOS. But please don't ask me, how to do that ... I have entered the EFI Bios only once. It appeared to be command driven like the OpenFirmware and not menu/dialog driven like the good old PC Bios.

 *Quote:*   

> Search Bugzilla for existing ebuild requests, and if there are none, file them. I would file a version bump request for powernowd (since 0.96 is in Portage) and hopefully that would get resolved soon. Mention that the author considered 0.96 buggy on SMP (and of course Macbooks . 

 

Thanks for the hint. I'll see what I can do.

----------

## bssteph

I put the order in for my MacBook yesterday. :) Hopefully it'll be here in about a week and then I can show the wiki page some love.

----------

## Techboy74

All, Hi.

I have a lovely shiny new MacBook that seems to FLY along.

I'm not that interested in using OSX, as I have given it a go over the last few days, and it's just not tooting my whistle.

I can't seem to find information on installing JUST Gentoo on my macbook. There is lots of info on triple booting and dual booting that is of little help.

Does someone know where I should seek info on using JUST gentoo on the laptop. Happy to use EFI or Bootcamp BIOS emulation should it be required.

Considering that I have no need for OSX, I also have a feeling that it should be fairly straight forward to JUST BOOT GENTOO.

Ideas?

Also.... Does anyone know whether the Intel Xorg drivers will work under EFI.

Thanks!

Paul

----------

## Maintenant

 *Quote:*   

> I can't seem to find information on installing JUST Gentoo on my macbook. There is lots of info on triple booting and dual booting that is of little help. 
> 
> Does someone know where I should seek info on using JUST gentoo on the laptop. Happy to use EFI or Bootcamp BIOS emulation should it be required. 
> 
> Considering that I have no need for OSX, I also have a feeling that it should be fairly straight forward to JUST BOOT GENTOO.

 

Well, you might want to check out www.mactel-linux.org . They were the first who got Gentoo running on the new iMacs long before Apple released the firmware update with BIOS compatibility. They also describe where to get an EFI Bios only bootloader and how to install it.

I don't know what you are doing with you MacBook. But as for now, a lot of things are still not supported, or to put it better: We still haven't figured out, how to get them running properly (touchpad, sound, hibernation, external dvi out, etc.). So, you might want to stick to a minimal OSX (like 10 GB or even less). Besides. you never know, whether Apple is going to release a firmware update or similiar things which are absolutely necessary. Considering, how hot my MacBook can get at times (I checked, but I don't have any plastic foil on the rear vent), a BIOS/firmware update would really be appreciated....

----------

## bssteph

 *Techboy74 wrote:*   

> Does someone know where I should seek info on using JUST gentoo on the laptop. Happy to use EFI or Bootcamp BIOS emulation should it be required.
> 
> Considering that I have no need for OSX, I also have a feeling that it should be fairly straight forward to JUST BOOT GENTOO.
> 
> Ideas?

 

Although I plan on keeping OSX around, I was wondering that too. If you find anything out, be sure to note it somewhere. Although, indeed, it would probably be a good idea to keep OSX around.

----------

## deephack1982

Hi guys, just received the black 2Ghz model this morning and I'm installing Gentoo 2006.0 using the bootcamp, rEFIt, LILO option outlined in mactel-linux.org's wiki.  I'll let you all know how it goes.  Just out of curiosity though, anyone know what mcpu flag to use with gcc to get the most out of the core duo?  Is it just a P4 or what?

Have fun!

----------

## bssteph

 *deephack1982 wrote:*   

> Hi guys, just received the black 2Ghz model this morning and I'm installing Gentoo 2006.0 using the bootcamp, rEFIt, LILO option outlined in mactel-linux.org's wiki.  I'll let you all know how it goes.  Just out of curiosity though, anyone know what mcpu flag to use with gcc to get the most out of the core duo?  Is it just a P4 or what?

 

Intel pretty much ditched the P4 for the PMs when those started coming out (the P4 was a mess and the PM is more similar to a P3, architecturally).

Most people indicate that the correct flag is pentium-m, and I think this is most likely the case. Although, like the AMD64 X2s, I think the Core Duos have SSE3 support (indicated by "pni" in /proc/cpuinfo) but the selected processor arch for GCC does not support it. So, if you're daring, add -msse3 to your CFLAGS (and if you're really, really daring, overlay flag-o-matic and let the filters accept -msse3 everywhere [although if you do, you'll have to go rogue like I have ;)]).

In any event, feel free to update the wiki with your experiences! I should be getting my 2.0 GHz white on Monday and then I'll let loose on the wiki as I go through an install.

----------

## deephack1982

Okay, I've managed to partition the drive using bootcamp and run through the normal Gentoo install right up to where I install LILO and reboot the machine.  On reboot though I'm getting the following error

Kernel Panic: unable to mount root fs on unkown block (8,2)

I'm guessing this is something to do with the partition table although I followed the instructions exactly and made sure the table shown in parted (gpt) and sfdisk (msdos) matched.  Does anyone have any ideas?  I'm going to continue trying different things.

Just to note though I have compiled in support for my drive controlled ICH7, my root fs ext3 and my partition table gpt.  I also have boot from EFI support in there.

Regards,

----------

## sjanssen

 *deephack1982 wrote:*   

> Okay, I've managed to partition the drive using bootcamp and run through the normal Gentoo install right up to where I install LILO and reboot the machine.  On reboot though I'm getting the following error
> 
> Kernel Panic: unable to mount root fs on unkown block (8,2)
> 
> I'm guessing this is something to do with the partition table although I followed the instructions exactly and made sure the table shown in parted (gpt) and sfdisk (msdos) matched.  Does anyone have any ideas?  I'm going to continue trying different things.
> ...

 

I think the partioning advice given in the Bootcamp/rEFIT/lilo guide is bad.  I tried making the MBR manually with sfdisk several times, and each time it left my machine in a state where it couldn't boot into OS X or Linux.  This method worked for me:

Use Disk Utility on the OS X install CD to partition your drive, make one big HFS partition.  Install OS X.

Boot into MacOS, download Bootcamp and rEFIT.  Run the Bootcamp installer, partition, and choose restart into OS X.

Install rEFIT, pop in the Gentoo CD, reboot.

Now, we have three partitions: sda1 for EFI, sda2 for OS X, and sda3 for Gentoo.  I recommend that you do not touch the partition table anymore.  Having only one partition to install Gentoo on is annoying (you'll have to use a swap file instead of a swap partition) -- but I haven't seen a method to partition further that doesn't nuke your partition tables.

Proceed with the usual install procedure.  I chose to install Lilo into sda3 instead of sda, but I imagine either way works fine.

Reboot, rEFIT should list OS X and Linux in it's menu.  Try booting into Linux -- if you have more problems at this point, you can be sure it isn't your partition table!

Also, the advice about editing package.mask for Xorg is out of date.  Just put ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in your make.conf and emerge xorg-x11.

Cheers,

Spencer Janssen

----------

## bssteph

 *dirtyepic wrote:*   

> no, Core Duo is -march=prescott. it supports Prescott New Instructions but not EM64T. 

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-448761.html

Looks like I was wrong about the CFLAGS.

Regarding partitioning, why bother with old MBR partitioning style at all, if you're only going to have OSX and Gentoo? Some of the sources seem to suggest that EFI's GPT method will be sufficient if one avoids Windows.

And yes, the wiki is out of date. Hopefully I will have all of tomorrow to work on it as I install (although really, you could have just removed the old X stuff yourself, if that's the case :).

----------

## quellthrix

+egosearch

I'll be receiving a MacBook soon, and this thread has given me some hope.  In the end, I hope to triple boot, although I don't recall if anyone has successfully done so on a MacBook yet... I really would like to get all 3 OS's on there.  bssteph, keep us posted on your progress, and what combination of OS's are you going to keep on the notebook?

----------

## deephack1982

Phew, okay thanks for the tips everyone.

As I am using LILO I need to have old MSDOS style partition map, luckily rEFIt has a menu item called partitioning which calls gptsync and replicates your gpt tables in the MBR.  After doing this it just worked.  I am typing this massage form Gentoo on my MacBook  :Smile: 

I'm not done yet though as there is still much to do.  Need to figure our the touchpad, backlight, 1280x1024 res on the screen, fn keys, and no doubt many other things.

Although suprisingly sound and wireless just worked after installing madwifi-ng.

Thanks for the CFLAGS tip.  I'll change that now.

----------

## bssteph

Cool stuff, deephack1982! I don't think 1280x1024 is possible, though (unless you meant 1280x800 which is what Apple advertises).

 *quellthrix wrote:*   

> I'll be receiving a MacBook soon, and this thread has given me some hope.  In the end, I hope to triple boot, although I don't recall if anyone has successfully done so on a MacBook yet... I really would like to get all 3 OS's on there.  bssteph, keep us posted on your progress, and what combination of OS's are you going to keep on the notebook?

 

I don't know yet, really. Definitely OSX and Gentoo (obviously). Not too sure about Windows yet. But http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp does go over triple-booting.

I better decide soon, though, it just arrived!

----------

## deephack1982

Heh, of course you are right 1280x800 it is.  I got it working by the way by using 915resolution with the following command line

915resolution 5c 1280 800

After that I get a nice hires xorg display.  Things I'm still working on are fn keys which even after patching my kernel didn't work and synaptics on the touchpad which doesn't seem to support multifinger yet.  Apart from that I'm doing quite well, running KDE 3.5.3 quite the thing.

Have fun!

----------

## quellthrix

Correct me if I'm wrong, but because the MacBook uses Intel integrated graphics, we won't be seeing any compositing for Linux on the MacBook, will we?  I was considering, if that's the case, to run e17, just to get some nice eye candy without a dedicated graphics card...

Oh, and I'd love a screenshot of your KDE 3.5.3 desktop. =)

----------

## bssteph

I think I saw on whatever wiki page listing supported hardware for XGL, that the Intel chip in the MacBook would work. Don't know if anyone tried though. So perhaps there's eye-candy for that, down the road. Don't know about compositing though.

In other news, I've started work on the wiki, updating as I go. I'm past partitioning, my current method being OSX/Gentoo dual-boot without Boot Camp. Hopefully it'll pan out nicely.

----------

## bssteph

Er... so it seems, according to rEFIt documentation, the Intel graphics need to be booted through BIOS compatibility mode (using Boot Camp) in order to work properly (or maybe even at all). And Boot Camp refuses to run properly (I think) unless it only sees one disk, meaning due to my lack of RTFWikis, I need to start over.

A useful, non-Boot Camp install seems impossible at the moment.

Deleting my stuff in the wiki for now and giving it another whirl.

----------

## slashcom

Someone needs to post a full xorg.conf for the MacBook.  My trackpad doesn't work at all.  Rather, up/down works, but left/right doesn't and the mouse-down causes the cursor to move right.  I'd like to know which driver I should be using.  I added a link on the Wiki page to a patch for getting sound to semi-work.

----------

## bssteph

 *slashcom wrote:*   

> Someone needs to post a full xorg.conf for the MacBook.  My trackpad doesn't work at all.  Rather, up/down works, but left/right doesn't and the mouse-down causes the cursor to move right.  I'd like to know which driver I should be using.  I added a link on the Wiki page to a patch for getting sound to semi-work.

 

I saw that, cool. I too would like to see a full xorg.conf, if no one beats me to one. ;)

----------

## slashcom

 *bssteph wrote:*   

> Er... so it seems, according to rEFIt documentation, the Intel graphics need to be booted through BIOS compatibility mode (using Boot Camp) in order to work properly (or maybe even at all).
> 
> ...
> 
> A useful, non-Boot Camp install seems impossible at the moment.
> ...

 

You can definitely get the Intel gfx working using 915reolution.  I don't know if they are fully hardware accelerated, but I can definitely get a display up and glxgears running.  Right now my MacBook is in the middle of compiling GNOME.  Once that finishes, I'll play around with the display settings and see what gets the frame rate on glxgears the highest.

edit: take a look at the patches from mactel-linux 

http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.cgi/mactel-linux/trunk/misc/

It's worth noting that they added an entire new framebuffer device for intel macs.  I haven't added that patch into my kernel yet, but I'll let you know if it noticably changes anything (or screws everything up!)

----------

## slashcom

One thing I missed at first that really helped with acceleration was making sure the intel-agp module was loaded.  This created a /dev/agpgart device and really sped up rendering and smoothness.

----------

## bssteph

 *slashcom wrote:*   

>  *bssteph wrote:*   Er... so it seems, according to rEFIt documentation, the Intel graphics need to be booted through BIOS compatibility mode (using Boot Camp) in order to work properly (or maybe even at all).
> 
> ...
> 
> A useful, non-Boot Camp install seems impossible at the moment.
> ...

 

I was under the impression that even 915resolution would do no good without a compatibility boot (and that such a boot was only possible through something done via Boot Camp), but I might have misread something. In any event I've done a Boot Camp method now and I have no desire to hose everything and try yet again. :)

Hmm. There being a framebuffer device is promising, because the default console is pretty ugly. Be sure to let us know, and if it's successful, add mention of it to the wiki! I have to sleep and then go to work (to gloat ;).

----------

## deephack1982

Hi guys, I believe that you do need to use bootcamp just now to get the correct video BIOS calls working but I may be wrong.  If you guys are interested in my screenshot and xorg.conf please see my blog.

http://deepcack.blogspot.com

I'll be posting more info and pictures there soon.  Also I'll throw my oar into helping update the wiki tonight when I get back from work.  My xorg.conf doesn't have synaptics configured by the way as this machine doesn't have multifinger support yet and the accuracy of the touchpad in synaptics mode sucks.  I'm using bog standard USB HID in the meantime.

Have fun!

----------

## d_m

So I have installed Gentoo on my Intel Mac Mini. I did the install before Boot Camp was out, so I am just using the rEFIt bootloader (via EFI) and the kernel patches which create the imacfb framebuffer. It works with X (although it's not at all accelerated).

For the mini, there is another patch which fixes the ALSA driver for the HDA intel audio driver, and a third patch which improves support for the SATA controller. From the mactel-linux-dev mailing list, I think the Macbook Pro is pretty well supported and the Macbook support is coming along.

----------

## d_m

Also, if anyone here knows a good way of getting the Legacy BIOS to work without having to wipe my drives and reinstall, that would be awesome. I've heard from various people that either:

1. all you need is a windows partition on your HDD

or

2. that you need to tell Apple's Paritition tool to use an MBR layout and repartition to enable it.

Legacy BIOS emulation is better because then you can just use the vesafb and the intel X driver, rather then the imacfb and the basic X driver.

----------

## slashcom

 *d_m wrote:*   

> 1. all you need is a windows partition on your HDD

 

That would explain why the intel graphics are working so nicely for me.  /dev/sda4 is windows.   :Smile:   If that's the case, I'm going to get vesafb to work, and add that information to the wiki.  There's no point for me to try imacfb.

However, I also have work to do, so it will have to wait until tonight.

----------

## quellthrix

 *deephack1982 wrote:*   

> Hi guys, I believe that you do need to use bootcamp just now to get the correct video BIOS calls working but I may be wrong.  If you guys are interested in my screenshot and xorg.conf please see my blog.
> 
> http://deepcack.blogspot.com
> 
> I'll be posting more info and pictures there soon.  Also I'll throw my oar into helping update the wiki tonight when I get back from work.  My xorg.conf doesn't have synaptics configured by the way as this machine doesn't have multifinger support yet and the accuracy of the touchpad in synaptics mode sucks.  I'm using bog standard USB HID in the meantime.
> ...

 

That's fabulous.  I'll be ordering my MacBook today, and I'll have to decide whether I like the glossy white or matte black... decisions, decisions.

When it arrives I'll be following the onmac wiki howto to triple boot, and hopefully the gentoo macbook wiki will have enough information on it to help me along when it comes to installing gentoo.  I think I've got it all laid out in my mind, I've done it all before save using a swapfile instead of a swap partition, which I assume just requires a different entry into /etc/fstab.

Did you guys use the GLI or go with the command line?  I've actually never used the gentoo gui installer before... I'll probably manually install everything, just because I'm so used to it.  Keep up the good work!

----------

## chunderbunny

For what it's worth the GUI installer on the 2006.0 liveCD seemed to work flawlessly on my Mac Mini. The only issie I'm really having now is trying to get Linux to mount my HFS+ partition, every time I try the kernel complains about bad superblock errors. 

has anyone else managed to mount their OSX partition in Linux yet?

----------

## d_m

 *chunderbunny wrote:*   

> has anyone else managed to mount their OSX partition in Linux yet?

 

Yeah, I do this all the time (both with an HFS+ formatted iPod and my OS X partitions).

Here are some things I have learned:

1. Mac OS X supports journaled HFS+, but Linux can't mount those paritions read-write (yet). Same goes for case-sensitive HFS+. The Good news is that from OS X it's really easy to turn journaling on/off. The same isn't true for case-sensitivity (you have to repartition).

2. You should probably boot into OS X to have the disk fscked for you, if you have superblock problems.

3. You need to make sure you add support in Linux for "alternate partitioning schemes" or whatever they're called. This allows you to use Apple's partition map, which I think makes it easier to see stuff formatted by Disk Utility.

Also, make sure you are giving mount or fstab the correct FS type and partition number.

Good luck.

----------

## bssteph

 *d_m wrote:*   

>  *chunderbunny wrote:*   has anyone else managed to mount their OSX partition in Linux yet? 
> 
> Yeah, I do this all the time (both with an HFS+ formatted iPod and my OS X partitions).
> 
> Here are some things I have learned:
> ...

 

Oh, I wondered about this too and forgot to ask. Drat. I was hoping Linux could mount the default HFS+ features OS X uses but I guess not.

I guess that's why one of the guides says to create a non-journaled, case-insensitive HFS+ partition for sharing files. That'd be another good use of the fourth partition for those not installing Windows.

Have fun hacking on the wiki, everyone, I hope to see all sorts of information when I'm done calibrating my MacBook's battery ... in 5 hours + dinner and sleep. :|

----------

## d_m

 *d_m wrote:*   

> 1. Mac OS X supports journaled HFS+, but Linux can't mount those paritions read-write (yet). Same goes for case-sensitive HFS+. The Good news is that from OS X it's really easy to turn journaling on/off. The same isn't true for case-sensitivity (you have to repartition).

 

Here's a link to the instructions for how to disable journaling in OS X (without losing the contents of the partition). Obviously, this tool does not exist under Linux so you'd need to be dual-booting to take advantage of this.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107248

----------

## deephack1982

Hi guys!

The only real things I'm trying to sort out now are the build in iSight camera and the touchpad.  Does anyone know if the built in isight is a firewire device like the external one?  I've tried looking for it using libdc1384 but it's not finding it.  A quick peek through the devices on different buses in /sys hasn't show much either.

As for the touch pad I think with a bit of fiddling I could get it working better.  I'll post my synaptics config here once I find a good one for it.

Have fun!

----------

## bssteph

I filed a request bug for powernow-0.97.ebuild. With any luck it will be in Portage soon. For those impatient types who want to do things the Gentoo way, you can just copy an existing ebuild, and the two powernowd files in files/, into an overlay and rename the ebuild. Worked for me.

Has anyone found out anything about sensors? Kernel config, etc? I haven't tried yet, I'm just hoping the work's already been done for me. :)

----------

## slashcom

Has anyone gotten the fn key to work?  If so, what did you need to patch or module compile in, and what did you do to X11 to enable it.

What module does the DVD-burner drive use? edit: it uses pktcdvd

----------

## tsm23

Hi,

I've been a Gentoo user for a few years now and as soon as I got my new MacBook Pro, I set about installing Gentoo on it. So far, I've gotten kde working with 3D accelleration and I still need to configure audio, wireless, and the built in trackpad, but before I tackle those issues, there's an extremely odd problem I need to fix.

Portage was able to download ebuild files without any trouble, and I can ssh and sftp to my servers and my university's servers, but for some reason, whenever I try to download a significant amount of data, the ssh/sftp/http connection hangs and I need to restart eth0. Sometimes, all that it takes to trigger this is trying ls over an ssh connection. Other times, it occurs after I've downloaded 10 megabytes of a 90 megabyte file. Once it has occured, I can still log into servers, but every command causes the connection to hang.

I'm at something of a loss as to what could cause this. My university does filter MAC addresses and since I haven't yet received registration confirmation for my new computer, I've been spoofing the MAC address of one of my other registered (and currently disconnected) computers using "ifconfig eth0 hw ether <address>", but this shouldn't cause any problems that I can think of. Does anyone have any suggestions or has anyone encountered a similar issue with the MacBook?

Thanks

----------

## tsm23

Just an update - I can download files using the same method (changing the MAC address) when I'm booted off the 2006.0 minimal install cd so it would definitely seem to be a kernel configuration issue. Can anyone share any tips (or better yet actual config files) for compiling the kernel on the macbook pro? I'm using vanilla sources and my own configuration options since the config at http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.cgi/mactel-linux/trunk/misc/misc/ didn't work properly.

----------

## d_m

You should get the mactel patch(es).

Check out mactel-linux.org.

----------

## tsm23

The sourceforge link I posted is actually where the mactel-linux patches are stored as well, but I didn't try them because the guide I was following (http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp) specifically said not to. Has anyone actually tried them on a MacBook (as opposed to an iMac or mac mini)? The patch descriptions also make no mention of resolving networking issues...

----------

## vanten

Hi all. Post your progress with those macbooks  :Smile: 

I have ordered a new macbook today. It will be delivred perfect to midsommer.

Its a 10 days wait I know, but Its festivals time  :Very Happy: 

Edit: It have happend alot to the wiki. Nice to see that.

----------

## slashcom

I got the FN key working by following these directions: http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml

I wish I knew what he did to get mac_hid to compile...

----------

## d_m

 *tsm23 wrote:*   

> Has anyone actually tried them on a MacBook (as opposed to an iMac or mac mini)? The patch descriptions also make no mention of resolving networking issues...

 

I know that the patches initially were to get things with EFI working, but that a lot of other features/problems are also being addressed. I know the sky2 network chipset has some problems and apparently there is a patch (or a different version of the driver) which can address it.

It might be tedious, but you could try reading the mactel-linux-devel mailing list:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum=mactel-linux-devel

It's a pretty low traffic list but there's a lot of good information there.

----------

## mbechler

Hi there,

I got my MacBook some days ago and i will tell you about the things i got to know since then. First of all there seems to be alot of confusion about booting. You will propably not want to use EFI, because then you won't have graphics acceleration. Also in my setup I couldn't get elilo to work in combination with rEFIt. In fact, you don't need to install anything except rEFIt because the bootcamp firmware is already installed on you MacBook. Any newer (containing the neccesary ICH7 SATA drivers) bootable CD (I used Knoppix 5.*) will work.

You won't need any FAT partition (except the internal EFI partition that will show up as first partition). But so far neither lilo nor grub do support GUID partition tables so you will have to create a standard partition table. This step can be done using the rEFIt partition tool. grub didn't work for me at all, lilo needed the flag -P ignore to install. Lilo goes to a ext2 boot partition, not mbr, in my setup.

Things that work:

Gigabit networking (gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r9 using module sky2)

i945 direct rendering (gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r9 using module i915 <-> xorg-x11-7.1)

backlight intensity control (see http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/code/macbook-backlight)

wireless lan using madwifi-ng (including wpa support using wpa_supplicant)

trackpad works in compatability mode

acpi events (lid, power button, low battery)

Things that don't work (yet):

The system does not return from hibernation

I couldn't find any matching keymap

There's no working bluetooth driver in this kernel

Backlight cannot be switched off (dpms seems only to disable output)

I'm sure i forgot to mention some interesting facts. If you have solutions for one of the problems, please answer.

----------

## quellthrix

Thought I'd stop by and mention that I've got a successfully triple-booting laptop.  I've got a beautiful boot menu via rEFIt with all 3 OS's available, with only Linux needing work.  Although I'd prefer to use linux primarily, I can't get the frikin touchpad to work and I really find some of the OS X features handy as far as the laptop hardware compatability goes.  The patronizing finder is already grinding on my nerves.

I'll work on the wiki when I have time to help those who are looking to do the same.

----------

## chunderbunny

Thought I would just mention that I fixed my HFS+ mounting troubles. It turns out that my mbr partition table wasn't quite the same as the GPT partition table. It was close enough that some partitions would mount, but not all of them. 

In the end I tarred up my linux root filesystem, and comepltely re-partitioned the drive. This time I used the partition table tool that comes with rEFIt-0.7 to create the MBR. I then replaced the Linux root filesystem, a few minor tweaks to get it going again and now the HFS+ partition mounts perfectly!

----------

## deephack1982

@mbechler

Just to let you know that I've been using the bluetooth on my macbook from the start.  You need to compile in the hci_usb driver and then run hid2hci at boot to switch the bluetooth device from hid mode.  Then restart your bluetooth services and all should be well.  I wrote a little script to do this for me at boot.

Have fun!

----------

## JoKo

Hi,

My MacBook is about to come, so I have to start planning... I want a triple boot setup, so I'm mostly concerned about the partitions and the booting part.

Is it true that I can only have 4 partitions? If so, is the swapfile slower than a swap partition? And what about Windows, why not to use the better, faster NTFS instead of FAT32? Finally, what about the boot loader, GRUB won't work?

----------

## chunderbunny

 *JoKo wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> My MacBook is about to come, so I have to start planning... I want a triple boot setup, so I'm mostly concerned about the partitions and the booting part.
> 
> Is it true that I can only have 4 partitions? If so, is the swapfile slower than a swap partition? And what about Windows, why not to use the better, faster NTFS instead of FAT32? Finally, what about the boot loader, GRUB won't work?

 

In order to triple boot you will hbe using bootcamp, which boots the Mac in BIOS compatability mode instead of using the newer EFI system. BIOS and EFI support different partition table formats, and unfortunately you are stuck with the limitso f both o them. MBR format (as used by BIOS) only supports 4 primary partitions, but you can have more partitions by using the extended partition scheme. EFI uses the GPT format, it can have an arbitrary number of primary partitions (I don't know if there is an actual limit or not) and as such doesn't need to support extended partitions. What this means is that you can have up to 4 primary partitions (so that MBR will work) but you can't have any extended partitions (since GPT doesn't support them). 

Swapfiles are no slower than swap partitions, not since there was a kernel patch which took care of the filesystem code in a swap file. To be honest, if you have 1GB of RAM then you probably don't need any swap at all. The major disadvantage of swapfiles, IIRC, is that you can't use them with "Suspend to disk" modes in Linux. 

The reason to use FAT32 for Windows instead of NTFS is that NTFS has no native Read/write support in OSX or Linux. If you used NTFS you would not be able to transfer data between your 3 systems.

----------

## d_m

 *JoKo wrote:*   

> Finally, what about the boot loader, GRUB won't work?

 

I have read that GRUB currently has problems, and that for now it's best to use LILO.

I prefere GRUB, so I hope that I can switch to it soon. I am still using EFI as I have had problems getting the BIOS emulation totally working, which means I am still using elilo.

----------

## rzr

i'm still wondering about keymap. why would the same keymap (us/41) work perfectly in the installer cd but not in the installed one.

btw, i've modified us map so i could change vt and do scrolling on console , in case anyone need it.

* us-mb map put it on /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/

* macbook layout go in /usr/share/keymaps/i386/include/

and i don't know a clean way to fix keymapping on x. xmodmap seems do not work on combination key [and i'm an alt+f2 addict on kde], so here is my attempt.

* xfree86 keycodes to replace /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86, and 

* pc symbols to replace /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/pc .

i also mapped the eject button to F13, so i could use it with khotkey.

if anyone could point me to The Right Way To Do It(tm), i will be more than glad  :Smile: 

----------

## marvellous

Hi!

i have the same problem like slashcom. My trackpad doesn't work. i cant move the pointer left/right, only up/down are ok.

which driver is correct? 

can someone complete the touchpad-section on the gentoo-wiki?

Thanks

----------

## dmvianna

Well, I have a very basic problem.   :Embarassed: 

I'm not interested in MS, so I am trying to dual-boot OSX and Gentoo. I've already a working Gentoo system in /dev/sda3, but I can't seem to make rEFIt boot Gentoo, even though I have installed lilo & all. rEFIt shows two Linux startup options, but when I select either one it tells me it can't find them. Still, if I turn to its partition utility, it shows me that * next to the Gentoo partition, showing that it's bootable. I don't know what to do from here.   :Crying or Very sad: 

I'm missing the world of Linux variety so much under OSX. It's good to work on Unix, but having a community is much more fun.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rzr

marvellous: try to unselect the "Apple USB Touchpad" in kernel config, so it will use the usbhid device. the touchpad driver failed on my configuration too, well.... it work, but really really unresponsive.

dmvianna: two linux startup options ?? would you describe your partition and lilo configuration ?

----------

## dmvianna

I'm in OSX now, so...

```
d58-106-5-117:~ daniel$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0

   #:                   type name               size      identifier

   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *74.5 GB  disk0

   1:                    EFI                    200.0 MB  disk0s1

   2:              Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       54.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:   Microsoft Basic Data                    19.3 GB   disk0s3

   4:   Microsoft Basic Data                    978.8 MB  disk0s4

```

The last two are ext3, I'm not using the very last one, but it does not matter really. rEFIt showed two options before I created the small partition 4. rEFIt shows two startup items for the Ubuntu live CD as well (although just one of them boots).

My lilo config is the usual one, that is, 

```
boot=/dev/sda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

  label=Gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/sda3
```

But I did try to change to boot=/dev/sda3 too, and did install lilo after that, and again, and back...

----------

## rzr

i remember there was 1024 cylinder limit on lilo, so we need "lba32" option if we want to boot from third partition like that. try to add that option.

and while i'm not really sure how important is this, change also your "default" option. it's different than the real label. i can't find any writing whether lilo is case sensitive or not.

----------

## marvellous

@rzr thanks for your help, but  "Apple USB Touchpad" is already unselect. 

when i select it and compile the kernel again, there are the same problems

can someone post his kernel-config please?

i have also problems whith booting the kernel with the config from mactel-linux.org. 

sometimes i get the following kernel panic message:

MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

Kernel panic: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work

after one or two reboots the kernel seems to be ok...

----------

## dmvianna

I gave up lilo entirely, as I'm not booting MS anyway. I've compiled elilo, put elilo.efi it in an unjournalled HFS+ partition, along with the kernel and a elilo.conf. Although I've fiddled so much with it before realising it had to be a HFS+ partition, I am now in need of an elilo.conf example so I could make it work. Well, at least in that way I was able to go a step further: this time it is elilo which hangs up, not rEFIt, which runs properly (although still giving me two boot options for each bootable linux drive).   :Smile: 

I must say that I've compiled elilo from their homepage source tarball, not through portage. It was easier than including a x86 keyword in the relevant ebuilds. Should we file a bug for that at some point, so the ebuild states the x86 keyword?

My present elilo.conf (laughing is tolerated):

```
default=gentoo

verbose=5

root=/dev/sda4

read-only

legacy-free

image=/kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r9

        root=/dev/sda3  

        read-only

        label=gentoo

        append="video=imacfb:i17 acpi=force libata.atapi_enabled=1 root=/dev/sda4 gpt"
```

----------

## rzr

marvellous: this is my kernel config and xorg.conf , maybe you could use it as comparison.

just don't use it as is, beware that i'm not even include ext2 fs support, and it may be dangerous for your configuration.

dmvianna: even when i want to laugh, i can't because i know nothing about elilo  :Smile:  so.. can't give comment here.

but i can comment about the keywording. you don't need to include x86 keyword in the relevant ebuild (well... actually it's a "don't even do that"), you could use /etc/portage/package.keywords for this kind of moment. 

echo "sys-boot/elilo ia64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

and we do need lilo/grub even we're not booting MS, because the kernel need to take information from bios (actually bootcamp here) about the vga. and we can't get direct rendering on X without that information.

last, while the cause is still unknown, actually there is no one ever succeed booting macbooks with elilo. see the last part on http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml.

----------

## marvellous

after compiling the new 2.6.17-r1 kernel with a new config-file, which i editet manually, the kernel boots correctly and the trackpad works without any problems  :Smile: 

thanks a lot

----------

## vanten

Sorry if this is a silly question, or if the answer, allready heve been tolden. Just point at the direction then  :Smile: 

I have manage to make 2 etx2 partitions on my macbook now with parted.

/dev/sda4 (for swap 1gb)

/dev/sda5 

fdisk can only see one of those, or both as one unit.  :Sad: 

My problem is that  i cant mount /dev/sda5 with my gentoo 2006 livecd.

So how did you make that possible?

I don't want to format my hdd, since I have no backup space available.

If it wasn't enought, I cant mount my hfsplus partitions. I got some usefull things to complement my installation process. And im to stingy to burn 4 mb on a cd.

Any thoughts or something that could help me?

----------

## dmvianna

rzr:

Thanks for the info about elilo not working on MacBooks. I see I was on the wrong track. Yes, my elilo did hang in the middle of the kernel booting process.

 *rzr wrote:*   

> and we do need lilo/grub even we're not booting MS, because the kernel need to take information from bios (actually bootcamp here) about the vga. and we can't get direct rendering on X without that information.

 

So has anyone succeeded in booting with grub?? I thought only lilo worked, and I am not that familiar with it. I have a brand new MacBook Pro, so I guess I don't need Bootcamp (which is the firmware update, right?). Could anyone point me to the right direction as to fix the booting process? I have the two original EFI and MBR partitions still, plus the original OSX partition intact (resized), then a 500MB HFS+ partition for booting (with journal off) and the last one is ext3 with Gentoo working (I boot it with the Ubuntu LiveCD by Mactel, then chroot). No swap yet (2GB RAM, dude   :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## rzr

vanten : that's not a silly question, only a sign that you don't read the howto thoroughly..  :Very Happy: . a combination of GPT and MBR partitions will inherit both limitation, make you can't create more than 4 partitions. that's why every howtos out there tell you to use swap file.

dmvianna: i have succeeded booting with grub, and there is grub section on the howto. 

bootcamp is firmware update which is still on beta version, it's not included on the official version yet. so, yes... you need it if you want to do booting with MBR.

----------

## dmvianna

 *rzr wrote:*   

> bootcamp is firmware update which is still on beta version, it's not included on the official version yet. so, yes... you need it if you want to do booting with MBR.

 

Well, I am not being successful at downloading bootcamp. After I register, I get a normal webpage and no download ever starts. And lilo doesn't work, but now I know why... Bootcamp missing?   :Rolling Eyes:  Would there be another way of getting the relevant dmg except from Apple?

----------

## vanten

 *rzr wrote:*   

> vanten : that's not a silly question, only a sign that you don't read the howto thoroughly.. . a combination of GPT and MBR partitions will inherit both limitation, make you can't create more than 4 partitions. that's why every howtos out there tell you to use swap file.

  Thanks, i did never count the GPT-MBR partition it self as a partition. I shall reduce to 4 partitions and make a swap-file as you and the wiki says  :Wink: 

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, I am not being successful at downloading bootcamp. After I register, I get a normal webpage and no download ever starts. And lilo doesn't work, but now I know why... Bootcamp missing?   Would there be another way of getting the relevant dmg except from Apple?

 Dunno where you are tryng to download from..

1, http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/

2, Click top big picture, "Bootcamp public beta"

3, you are directed to a site where you have to submit:

   email, which mac you are installing on, and mark agree on there terms.

4, A download should start within a second after you have clicked on download.

Are you doing it like above and still no download?

Unofficial download hosts:

#1 yousentit.com

#2 rapidshare.de

----------

## justwantstohelp

What's the status of sleep? I'm getting my macbook 1.83 in a few days, and I was wondering if anyone has tried suspend2 as I hear that swsusp doesn't work. What about uswsusp (>=2.6.17)?

----------

## dmvianna

 *vanten wrote:*   

> Dunno where you are tryng to download from..
> 
> 1, http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/
> 
> 2, Click top big picture, "Bootcamp public beta"
> ...

 

Yes. Tried many times with both Firefox and Safari. No luck. Will try alternatives, thank you.

----------

## dmvianna

OK, FINALLY lilo boots after the firmware update. How was I to know 'early 2006' means today? Damn, that's so vague. I still am having kernel panic for it seems not to be able to mount the root partition, but that will have to be solved later. Hey rzr, I'm using your kernel config just for being lazy, but even after including ext2 and ext3 support the root can't be mounted. Do you remember something on it which may be contributed to it not working, or maybe it's just because I did not ever use bootcamp? I don't want to wipe out my Gentoo installation to make bootcamp happy if I can avoid it.

----------

## rzr

hmm...strange. no, there should not be anything like that. beside fs, another bad thing from it is i forgot to turn on module autoload, but that will only bring to inconvinience, and not kernel panic. so is your newly installed bootcamp, kernel loading should not be affected by it. 

can't think any of the reason, i suppose you will only need to reinspect your kernel configuration... 

[edit] wait... i also saw kernel panic twice, and can't find the reason. i think it's dealing with bootcamp still being beta. please also notice that mine is macbook (not a pro one), eventough the difference should not be too significant, it still different.

justwantstohelp: haven't played with sleep myself, but i heard sleep will not work out of the box. there is already a patch for it though, and ubuntu already include it on their kernel update. => http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml

----------

## jhgz1

 *slashcom wrote:*   

> Has anyone gotten the fn key to work?  If so, what did you need to patch or module compile in, and what did you do to X11 to enable it.

 

I looked around the mactel kernel patches and someone there figured it out. I added a link to the gentoo-wiki macbook article to the patch.

It's only a very small patch and after that it works flawlessly.

----------

## dmvianna

OK, I did wipe all new partitions except the OSX primary one. But I still have /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda4, it seems parted is unable to delete them. diskutil won't remove them either, and Bootcamp will refuse to install in a HD with more than one partition. Does anyone has any idea on how to delete those partitions both in EFI and MBR without buying proprietary software?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## vanten

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> Bootcamp will refuse to install in a HD with more than one partition.

 Woot!? I'm sure about that fact that I installed bootcamp on my macbook with currently 3 (usable) partitions! - A livcd should probleby do the trick and resize, format etc on your hdd.

----------

## dmvianna

 *vanten wrote:*   

>  *dmvianna wrote:*   Bootcamp will refuse to install in a HD with more than one partition. Woot!? I'm sure about that fact that I installed bootcamp on my macbook with currently 3 (usable) partitions! - 

 

Well, I just tried to run BootCamp Assistant. I get a window saying:

 *Quote:*   

> Your startup disk cannot be partitioned or restored to a single partition.
> 
> Your startup disk must be formatted as a single Mac OS Extended (Journaled) volume or already partitioned by Boot Camp Assistant for installing Windows.

 

 *vanten wrote:*   

> A livcd should probleby do the trick and resize, format etc on your hdd.

 

Well, the latest gparted sucks with my MacBook Pro, it seems not to load correclty some modules. It loaded a VERY slow X and could not locate /dev/sda. And the old mactel LiveCD is not able to partition correctly this system either. Compiling the latest parted on Knoppix' RAM filesystem did the trick, though, and now BootCamp starts up. Yay! Now to the next steps...   :Cool: 

----------

## rzr

well.. you don't need to start bootcamp assistant. it's only needed for them who want to install windows. wee only need the firmware part of bootcamp to do dualbooting with linux.

----------

## dmvianna

 *rzr wrote:*   

> well.. you don't need to start bootcamp assistant. it's only needed for them who want to install windows. wee only need the firmware part of bootcamp to do dualbooting with linux.

 

Yes, but it seems that parted does not mark the partitions correctly in GPT/MBR, and I had made mine with it in the begining. So I had to remove them with parted (no OS X tool would do it unless I bought some more sofware), then extend back the original OSX partition to cover the entire volume (only bootcamp would do that).

Then I will be able to partition again with diskutil, and correctly mark partitions as Linux on the GPT/MBR, so I could mount the root filesystem. The previous paragraph is based on experience. This one here is theory, based on http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp, and I'll test it soon enough.

----------

## dmvianna

OK, now I have two clean partitions, OS X and Gentoo. Nice. But still I have the kernel panic. I realised   :Embarassed:  that this means I did not compile the right drivers for my HD device. It's too late and I have already spend a lot of time on it, so tomorrow or when I have time I'll probably set up genkernel for the first time in my Gentoo life. Ah, configurating the first kernel in a new machine is a tough task...

----------

## Lokheed

Check this out guys. Release of gnome-power-manager 2.15.4:

 *Quote:*   

>  - Support MacBook Pro with it's crazy number of brightness states. #346080 

 

----------

## dmvianna

Has anyone succeeded in dual booting the same user? Meaning, having you main user's permissions in the OS X partition recognised seamlessly by Gentoo? How would one make it possible?

----------

## d_m

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> Has anyone succeeded in dual booting the same user? Meaning, having you main user's permissions in the OS X partition recognised seamlessly by Gentoo? How would one make it possible?

 

Well, the "simple" way is to make sure that all your user IDs and group IDs match up between Linux and OS X. This is annoying to manage, and probably not practical. However, it is secure, and will maintain whatever file permissions you wanted under OS X.

Another way is to tell the hfsplus driver to ignore file permissions when it mounts your OS X partition. If your linux is multi-user then this is probably suboptimal, but if you're the only user then it's fine. This would be a lot easier to do than the first, which would probably be pretty annoying to keep in sync.

In general, I don't think there's a lot of drive to do this, because it's hard and it doesn't really buy you much. Most dual-booting machines are single-user (like my intel mac mini) so the user doesn't really care about maintaining identical permissions on both sides.

----------

## dmvianna

 *d_m wrote:*   

>  *dmvianna wrote:*   Has anyone succeeded in dual booting the same user? Meaning, having you main user's permissions in the OS X partition recognised seamlessly by Gentoo? How would one make it possible? 
> 
> Well, the "simple" way is to make sure that all your user IDs and group IDs match up between Linux and OS X. This is annoying to manage, and probably not practical.

 

I've found the answer. I just had to find the UID of my user (a number) in OS X, and then change it in Gentoo to the same UID number with usermod. It was harder to find the recipe than following it, really. Unfortunately, I forgot which command I used in OS X, sorry.

----------

## d_m

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> Unfortunately, I forgot which command I used in OS X, sorry.

 

The "id" command works pretty well on all unix-like platforms.

----------

## smp4488

marvellous,

I compiled the 2.6.17-r1 kernel also to try and see if i could ge the trackpad going but my question is, what did you put in your xorg.conf under the mouse section? Also, What did you enable in the kernel config?

----------

## smp4488

Ok i got the 2.6.17-r1 kernel going and used the config guide on the wiki page and the trackpad works execellant. I DID put in the Apple Touchpad USB in the kernel.

----------

## smp4488

This is kind of off topic but im running fluxbox and i have to right click to get the menu to come up and as you know the macbook only has one click. What do i need to do to get around this?

----------

## vanten

 *smp4488 wrote:*   

> This is kind of off topic but im running fluxbox and i have to right click to get the menu to come up and as you know the macbook only has one click. What do i need to do to get around this?

 The easyest way is to bind the menu to a keyboard key. fluxbox-wiki.org for more info.

----------

## d_m

It's also possible to configure X windows to see "alt left-click" as "right-click".

----------

## dmvianna

Did anyone try the framebuffer console yet? Or am I asking the question too early?

And has somebody succeeded in making video acceleration with an ATI-based chipset?

----------

## zombor

I got mine working with ReiserFS built in, but when I boot to the login prompt, a keypress inputs 2 characters =/

i used the gentoo-wiki guide for kernel options and such, anyone know why this might be happening? It doen't do this on the liveCD.

----------

## dmvianna

Reiser should not be related to this. I had the same problem, but I'm not sure how I solved it, as I started again from zero. What I would suggest is for you to follow both the Wiki and the Quick Installation Guide (if you didn't do it already).

Here's my .config, try it and see if it solves your problem:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.17-gentoo-r2

# Fri Jul 14 21:48:24 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_SWAP is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

#

# Encoders and Decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

#

# V4L USB devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=850

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_STACK_BACKTRACE_COLS=2

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## pindar

 *zombor wrote:*   

> I got mine working with ReiserFS built in, but when I boot to the login prompt, a keypress inputs 2 characters =/
> 
> i used the gentoo-wiki guide for kernel options and such, anyone know why this might be happening? It doen't do this on the liveCD.

 

zombor, I'm aware I'm in the wrong forum here, but I was almost glad to see your post because I'm having exactly the same problem. Maybe we can make some progress together? I tried to install SuSE 10.1 on a third partition of my MacBook. I got a fully working system with amazingly clear graphics, network, but no sound. There's one thing that keeps me from using it. Let's see if you are seeing the same problems:

1. On the console, every keypress generates the characters twice.

2. I can login via ssh, and the system is absolutely flawless. I can even issue startx remotely, and the X server will work beautifully.

3. In my /var/log/messages, I see these lines which might be part of the problem:

```
Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input1

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input2

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad as /class/input/input3

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Apple Computer Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Apple Computer, Inc. IR Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: HID 05ac:1000 as /class/input/input4

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [HID 05ac:1000] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: HID 05ac:1000 as /class/input/input5

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [HID 05ac:1000] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-1

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Jul 17 13:33:24 MacBook kernel: drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

```

To me, this looks like the kernel sees and registers the keyboard and  the trackpad twice, which would explain the duplicate input.

4. In X, the mouse moves, but is very hard to control and impossibly sluggish.

5. In X, the keyboard does not generate duplicate input, but I have to wait after every keypress for about one second for the character to appear.

Could you double-check if you see the same messages? And does anyone have an idea what might be causing this behavior? I'm quite frustrated because my linux system seems to be working marvelously, except for the minor inconvenience that I can use neither the keyboard nor the mouse...

Thomas

----------

## d_m

 *pindar wrote:*   

> Could you double-check if you see the same messages? And does anyone have an idea what might be causing this behavior? I'm quite frustrated because my linux system seems to be working marvelously, except for the minor inconvenience that I can use neither the keyboard nor the mouse...

 

Here is the full patch set which should include fixes for all these problems:

http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.cgi/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/mactel-patches-2.6.17

if you download all those patches, and apply them to the 2.6.17.1 kernel (vanilla-sources-2.6.17.1), then your system should be working correctly. I am pretty sure that the sound problem you're facing has a patch (the sigmatel_audio patch), and I think the keyboard and trackpad problems also have fixes.

Anyway, if you haven't applied all those patches to your kernel, you will probably have some problems.

Good luck.

----------

## pindar

 *d_m wrote:*   

> if you download all those patches, and apply them to the 2.6.17.1 kernel (vanilla-sources-2.6.17.1), then your system should be working correctly. I am pretty sure that the sound problem you're facing has a patch (the sigmatel_audio patch), and I think the keyboard and trackpad problems also have fixes.
> 
> Anyway, if you haven't applied all those patches to your kernel, you will probably have some problems.
> 
> Good luck.

 

Thanks for the help, d_m. I applied all the patches, the kernel compiled fine, but doesn't boot, it just hangs after "OK, loading kernel." I'll have a go at it later; maybe I can apply one patch at a time... For  the time being, I'm not that interested in sound and bells and whistles, but just the keyboard & mouse, so I see if I can apply this one patch and take it from there.

Anyway, will report back!

Best

Thomas

----------

## smp4488

I got everything on my macbook going except for my sound and wifi but my real question is how can i get a right click? the mouse and keyboard work fine and i have applied all of the patches so im considering myself "up to date" but with a macbook thats never true. How can i get the right click and the sound and wifi going?

----------

## pindar

 *d_m wrote:*   

> Here is the full patch set which should include fixes for all these problems:
> 
> http://svn.sourceforge.net/viewcvs.cgi/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/mactel-patches-2.6.17
> 
> if you download all those patches, and apply them to the 2.6.17.1 kernel (vanilla-sources-2.6.17.1), then your system should be working correctly. I am pretty sure that the sound problem you're facing has a patch (the sigmatel_audio patch), and I think the keyboard and trackpad problems also have fixes.
> ...

 

Just to report back: I managed to patch vanilla 2.6.17 to 2.6.18-rc2, which seems to already have most (all?) of the MacBook patches. Compiled with dmvianna's config, ran make oldconfig, and got the darn thing to boot, and now I have a working keyboard, trackpad, and even sound, haven't checked for wifi yet, Don't have the 1200x800 resolution, but I guess that should be solvable.

Cheers, and thanks

Thomas

----------

## dmvianna

 *pindar wrote:*   

> Don't have the 1200x800 resolution, but I guess that should be solvable.

 

In my case, I just had to follow the ATI howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers. I have full resolution now.   :Cool:   For i810s the Gentoo MacBook Wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook should be the right recipe. Check your chipset with lspci and good luck!

[EDIT] By the way, I got the video acceleration running   :Cool:  .

----------

## pindar

Well, I admit I'm a traitor, but I couldn't spare the time to compile everything on my portable which isn't online a lot, so I wanted SuSE. And it has this charming little tool SaX2 which just added the right resolution to my xorg.conf, and now it works.

----------

## paranode

What's needed to monitor temperatures? I am not getting any readings through /proc ACPI interface.

Also, are the ati-drivers incompatible with vesafb framebuffer? When I use startx and go back to the console it is just garbage there (on all consoles) and I have to reboot to be able to read it again.

----------

## dmvianna

Hey, has anyone solved the accent and/or macintosh keys issues? I would love to have pageup/pagedown working, to mention only one keyboard-related issue.   :Confused: 

----------

## rzr

pindar & zombor : i can't think any reason for your problems, but i know both of you got wrong directions  :Smile:  .

pindar, i use reiserfs myself, and i'm fine..

zombor, all of us see 3 device like yours, so it's perfectly normal. and for your mouse, i have the exact same problem when i enabled 'apple usb touchpad' on kernel configuration, the problem gone when i remove it.

===

dmvianna: i have fn key working without problem here, so is the pageup/pagedown. and not aware about any other keyboard issue. so.. could you be more detailed ?

----------

## dmvianna

 *rzr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dmvianna: i have fn key working without problem here, so is the pageup/pagedown. and not aware about any other keyboard issue. so.. could you be more detailed ?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-481568-highlight-.html

My fn key is dead, xev does not budge when I press it. I'm not using the macintosh XkbModel, as I could not figure out how to get characters like "ç" with 'c, á with 'a, ã with ~a, etc using it. I also would like to bind the "eject" key (next one right from F12) with the command "eject /mnt/cdrom", for a change. And finally, it would be nice to have the apple key (next to spacebar, both sides)+touchpad click to be equal to a left mouse click. My kernel config is in a previous post within this topic, you should have seen it. Is it detailed enough?   :Smile: 

----------

## pindar

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> My fn key is dead, xev does not budge when I press it. I'm not using the macintosh XkbModel, as I could not figure out how to get characters like "ç" with 'c, á with 'a, ã with ~a, etc using it. I also would like to bind the "eject" key (next one right from F12) with the command "eject /mnt/cdrom", for a change. And finally, it would be nice to have the apple key (next to spacebar, both sides)+touchpad click to be equal to a left mouse click. My kernel config is in a previous post within this topic, you should have seen it. Is it detailed enough?  

 

Hmm, my Fn key is working; I get forward-delete when pressing Fn-backspace and page-up/down when pressing Fn-arrowdown. I have used your config, so it could be that the kernel you built doesn't have the proper drivers. Maybe try with vanilla 2.6.18-rc2? That's what I'm running here. As for XkbModel: I must admit that this has never worked for me, I resort to the old fashioned xmodmap approach because I find the output easier to understand and modify. 

Good luck

Thomas

----------

## dmvianna

 *pindar wrote:*   

> As for XkbModel: I must admit that this has never worked for me, I resort to the old fashioned xmodmap approach because I find the output easier to understand and modify. 

 

Could you show me your .Xmodmap so I would have a starting point, and/or point me in the right direction (docs) then?   :Sad: 

[EDIT] *pindar wrote:*   

> I have used your config, so it could be that the kernel you built doesn't have the proper drivers. Maybe try with vanilla 2.6.18-rc2?

  I've just rebooted with the aforementioned kernel, after compiling it with my config. xev still does not budge.  :Sad: 

----------

## rzr

dmvianna: did you patch your kernel to enable fn key ?

and i don't use the macintosh xkb either. i use slightly edited us pc keymap [which i already posted on page 3], with F13 appointed to eject key, so i could bind it in khotkeys.

and i prefer editing keymap file than using xmodmap or using fn (for function keys) because both of them seem failed to work with combination keys.

edit: oh.. i still use xmodmap to bind right/middle click  :Very Happy: Last edited by rzr on Wed Jul 19, 2006 10:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pindar

Sure, I can post my .Xmodmap. But you should rather create your own:

```
xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap
```

This will print the current status of your keyboard; you can then go ahead and edit it.

Just to give you an idea, here's mine:

```
clear Mod1

clear Mod2

clear Mod3

clear Mod4

add Mod1 = Alt_L

add Mod1 = Meta_L

add Mod2 = Mode_switch

keycode   8 =

keycode   9 = Escape

keycode  10 = 1 exclam

keycode  11 = 2 at

keycode  12 = 3 numbersign

keycode  13 = 4 dollar

keycode  14 = 5 percent

keycode  15 = 6 asciicircum

keycode  16 = 7 ampersand

keycode  17 = 8 asterisk

keycode  18 = 9 parenleft

keycode  19 = 0 parenright

keycode  20 = minus underscore

keycode  21 = equal plus

keycode  22 = BackSpace Terminate_Server

keycode  23 = Tab ISO_Left_Tab

keycode  24 = q Q

keycode  25 = w W

keycode  26 = e E dead_acute

keycode  27 = r R

keycode  28 = t T

keycode  29 = y Y

keycode  30 = u U dead_diaeresis

keycode  31 = i I dead_circumflex

keycode  32 = o O

keycode  33 = p P

keycode  34 = bracketleft braceleft

keycode  35 = bracketright braceright

keycode  36 = Return

keycode  37 = Control_L

keycode  38 = a A

keycode  39 = s S ssharp

keycode  40 = d D

keycode  41 = f F

keycode  42 = g G

keycode  43 = h H

keycode  44 = j J

keycode  45 = k K

keycode  46 = l L

keycode  47 = semicolon colon

keycode  48 = apostrophe quotedbl

keycode  49 = grave asciitilde

keycode  50 = Shift_L

keycode  51 = backslash bar

keycode  52 = z Z

keycode  53 = x X

keycode  54 = c C

keycode  55 = v V

keycode  56 = b B

keycode  57 = n N

keycode  58 = m M

keycode  59 = comma less

keycode  60 = period greater

keycode  61 = slash question

keycode  62 = Shift_R

keycode  63 = KP_Multiply XF86_ClearGrab

keycode  64 = Mode_switch

keycode  65 = space

keycode  66 = Caps_Lock

keycode  67 = F1 XF86_Switch_VT_1

keycode  68 = F2 XF86_Switch_VT_2

keycode  69 = F3 XF86_Switch_VT_3

keycode  70 = F4 XF86_Switch_VT_4

keycode  71 = F5 XF86_Switch_VT_5

keycode  72 = F6 XF86_Switch_VT_6

keycode  73 = F7 XF86_Switch_VT_7

keycode  74 = F8 XF86_Switch_VT_8

keycode  75 = F9 XF86_Switch_VT_9

keycode  76 = F10 XF86_Switch_VT_10

keycode  77 = Num_Lock Pointer_EnableKeys

keycode  78 = Scroll_Lock

keycode  79 = KP_Home KP_7

keycode  80 = KP_Up KP_8

keycode  81 = KP_Prior KP_9

keycode  82 = KP_Subtract XF86_Prev_VMode

keycode  83 = KP_Left KP_4

keycode  84 = KP_Begin KP_5

keycode  85 = KP_Right KP_6

keycode  86 = KP_Add XF86_Next_VMode

keycode  87 = KP_End KP_1

keycode  88 = KP_Down KP_2

keycode  89 = KP_Next KP_3

keycode  90 = KP_Insert KP_0

keycode  91 = KP_Delete KP_Decimal

keycode  92 =

keycode  93 = Mode_switch

keycode  94 = grave asciitilde dead_grave

keycode  95 = F11 XF86_Switch_VT_11

keycode  96 = F12 XF86_Switch_VT_12

keycode  97 = Home

keycode  98 = Up

keycode  99 = Prior

keycode 100 = Left

keycode 101 =

keycode 102 = Right

keycode 103 = End

keycode 104 = Down

keycode 105 = Next

keycode 106 = Insert

keycode 107 = Delete

keycode 108 = KP_Enter

keycode 109 = Control_R

keycode 110 = Pause Break

keycode 111 = Print Sys_Req

keycode 112 = KP_Divide XF86_Ungrab

keycode 113 = Alt_R Meta_R

keycode 114 =

keycode 115 = Meta_L

keycode 116 = Super_R

keycode 117 = Menu

keycode 118 =

keycode 119 =

keycode 120 =

keycode 121 =

keycode 122 =

keycode 123 =

keycode 124 = ISO_Level3_Shift

keycode 125 = NoSymbol Alt_L

keycode 126 = KP_Equal

keycode 127 = NoSymbol Super_L

keycode 128 = NoSymbol Hyper_L

keycode 129 =

keycode 130 =

keycode 131 =

keycode 132 =

keycode 133 =

keycode 134 =

keycode 135 =

keycode 136 =

keycode 137 =

keycode 138 =

keycode 139 =

keycode 140 =

keycode 141 =

keycode 142 =

keycode 143 =

keycode 144 =

keycode 145 =

keycode 146 =

keycode 147 =

keycode 148 =

keycode 149 =

keycode 150 =

keycode 151 =

keycode 152 =

keycode 153 =

keycode 154 =

keycode 155 =

keycode 156 = NoSymbol Meta_L

keycode 157 =

keycode 158 =

keycode 159 =

keycode 160 =

keycode 161 =

keycode 162 =

keycode 163 =

keycode 164 =

keycode 165 =

keycode 166 =

keycode 167 =

keycode 168 =

keycode 169 =

keycode 170 =

keycode 171 =

keycode 172 =

keycode 173 =

keycode 174 =

keycode 175 =

keycode 176 =

keycode 177 =

keycode 178 =

keycode 179 =

keycode 180 =

keycode 181 =

keycode 182 =

keycode 183 =

keycode 184 =

keycode 185 =

keycode 186 =

keycode 187 =

keycode 188 =

keycode 189 =

keycode 190 =

keycode 191 =

keycode 192 =

keycode 193 =

keycode 194 =

keycode 195 =

keycode 196 =

keycode 197 =

keycode 198 =

keycode 199 =

keycode 200 =

keycode 201 =

keycode 202 =

keycode 203 =

keycode 204 =

keycode 205 =

keycode 206 =

keycode 207 =

keycode 208 =

keycode 209 =

keycode 210 =

keycode 211 =

keycode 212 =

keycode 213 =

keycode 214 =

keycode 215 =

keycode 216 =

keycode 217 =

keycode 218 =

keycode 219 =

keycode 220 =

keycode 221 =

keycode 222 =

keycode 223 =

keycode 224 =

keycode 225 =

keycode 226 =

keycode 227 =

keycode 228 =

keycode 229 =

keycode 230 =

keycode 231 =

keycode 232 =

keycode 233 =

keycode 234 =

keycode 235 =

keycode 236 =

keycode 237 =

keycode 238 =

keycode 239 =

keycode 240 =

keycode 241 =

keycode 242 =

keycode 243 =

keycode 244 =

keycode 245 =

keycode 246 =

keycode 247 =

keycode 248 =

keycode 249 =

keycode 250 =

keycode 251 =

keycode 252 =

keycode 253 =

keycode 254 =

keycode 255 =

```

It basically tries to reproduce the layout of the American Mac keyboard. The beauty of the system  is, when you're missing something, you can just add it and run xmodmap again.

Good luck.

----------

## dmvianna

 *rzr wrote:*   

> dmvianna: did you patch your kernel to enable fn key ?

 

No, someone said the new vanilla would have everything, right?

I've made the changes you mentioned on page 3, and now I both don't have accents and cannot switch to VTs.   :Sad: 

And I have no clue on how to edit .Xmodmap.

What's your keyboard section on xorg.conf?

[EDIT 1]

1. Ok, I got it. The keys are right, they just don't join to make accented letters (with your .Xmodmap). Wondering if you know how to do it.

2. How do you switch to VTs?

3. Did you enable something in your .config (i.e., with oldconfig) that I didn't in mine because the option wasn't available in the older kernel?

BTW, thanks heaps for your patience   :Very Happy: 

[EDIT 2] Eject works!!!    :Surprised: 

In .Xmodmap:

```
keycode 204 = F13

```

In .fluxbox/keys:

```
None F13 :ExecCommand eject /mnt/cdrom
```

[EDIT 3] Got it, got it. Accents emulate MacOS accent bindings. Will work on it, you seem to have forgotten the tilde on n?

----------

## rzr

forgot to mention, you won't get anything in xev for pressing fn key alone. you need to to check fn+[any doubled key] and compare it with that key alone to know if it's working or not.

mmm.. is mb & mbp really that different ? i have no problem on changing vt with usual keys [ctrl+alt+Functions], i don't know about the accents though, i don't even know how to use them with any standard keyboard  :Smile: , never need them. (could you tell me how you normally do it so i could try it here ?)

and i don't have anything about xkb beside the 'kbd  driver' on my xorg.conf 

[stop editing.... *earthquake*, will watch news first]

----------

## dmvianna

 *rzr wrote:*   

> mmm.. is mb & mbp really that different ? i have no problem on changing vt with usual keys [ctrl+alt+Functions], i don't know about the accents though, i don't even know how to use them with any standard keyboard , never need them. (could you tell me how you normally do it so i could try it here ?)

 

That .Xmodmap you shown has some accents on it (not complete), mapping just like MacOS, not like PCs (as I had it before). For example, in leafpad (or any other GUI editor), when I press alt+i then a I get â.

[EDIT] No difference when pressing or not Fn+any key in xev...   :Razz: 

----------

## pindar

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> [EDIT 3] Got it, got it. Accents emulate MacOS accent bindings. Will work on it, you seem to have forgotten the tilde on n?

 

Great to see in real time you're making progress! Yes, entirely possible that I forgot some; as I said, I edit the file as I go; maybe I haven't needed ñ that far... 

Keep up the good work!

Thomas

----------

## dmvianna

So from my original shopping list all that is missing is the Fn key and the mouse button 1 key binding (no idea how could I include it in .Xmodmap). Any help appreciated.   :Smile: 

----------

## paranode

Is it possible to use any bindings like this on the console? It'd be nice to be able to use page up and page down at least.

----------

## smp4488

rzr how did you setup the mouse click buttons?

----------

## dmvianna

Dual-head anyone? I need to make an OOImpress presentation using a digital projector!   :Shocked: 

[EDIT] Phew! Made it work in the last 15 min before the presentation, but was left with a huge 1600x1200 screen in my laptop screen. The projector shown all of it no problem using crt1. Now everything's back to normal. For those who care:

```
# cd /opt/ati/bin

# ./aticonfig  --enable-monitor=lvds,crt1

# ./aticonfig --resolution=0,1440x900
```

All this, of course, after the initial setup:

```
# aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

  :Laughing: 

----------

## rzr

smp4488: i use a shell script which i put on kde startup :

```

#!/bin/sh

xmodmap -e 'keycode 116 = Pointer_Button2'

xmodmap -e 'keycode 108 = Pointer_Button3'

```

it will appoint right apple key as middle click, and enter as right click. 

and enable keymapping for mouse in kde (kcontrol -> peripheral -> mouse -> mouse nav ). if you don't use kde, you could use xkbset like what's written in the wiki.

and dmvianna: i believe it will be the same for left click [Pointer_Button1]. 

and i believe there will be only one reason for the fn key not working, your kernel doesn't support it. so, try the patch eventough someone says it works with vanilla kernel  :Smile: 

paranode : "loadkeys" is exactly the same as xmodmap, but for console. or you could see my post on page 3  :Smile: 

----------

## dmvianna

Vanilla sources 2.6.18_rc2 has the Fn key working. I don't know how, but last time I saw my lilo.conf it had all entries pointing to the same old gentoo kernel (and not the ones I intended to). So no wonder nothing changed ever. Also I seem not to need .Xmodmap for the accents, they're working fine. But I will use that knowledge later, so thank you all for sharing your time with me.

[EDIT] ati-drivers does not support 2.6.18_rc2... *bump*

----------

## smp4488

rzr i tried all of you advice but i still can't seem to get the mouse clicks to work. im using fluxbox along with the 2.6.17-r2 kernel with all the patches. the fn key doesn't work either. any other advice?

----------

## dmvianna

I'm feeling like I'm a complete idiot with lilo. How do I enable the framebuffer with it?   :Embarassed: 

Is anyone else using 2.6.18? vesa-tng seems to have vanished, there's only one vesa vga option.

Are everybody using 1024x768 framebuffers, or have someone figured out how to enable odd resolutions like 1440x900?

----------

## d_m

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> I'm feeling like I'm a complete idiot with lilo. How do I enable the framebuffer with it?  :oops: 
> 
> Is anyone else using 2.6.18? vesa-tng seems to have vanished, there's only one vesa vga option.
> 
> Are everybody using 1024x768 framebuffers, or have someone figured out how to enable odd resolutions like 1440x900?

 

Here's the lilo.conf from my mac mini:

```
# this tells LILO to use its graphical prompt

prompt

# timeout is in 0.1 sec increments

timeout=100

# this is required to get the SATA controller to handle the CDROM

append="libata.atapi_enabled=1"

# locations of boot disk and root partition

boot=/dev/sda

root=/dev/sda5

# default image to use

default="Linux"

# current stable kernel

image=/bzImage

  label=Linux

  vga=858

  addappend="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr"

  read-only

# older backup kernel

image=/bzImage.old

  label=LinuxOLD

  vga=858

  addappend="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr"

  read-only
```

858 == 1600x1200. I did a bunch of experimenting to figure that one out. As far as I could tell, if you take the number that the "vbetest" program gives you, and add 512, you get a vga number. However, VESA can't support more than 1600x1200 (I think) so I couldn't use the 1920x1200 resolution that my Apple Display wanted (using VESA at least).

Here's my output from vbetest:

```
VBE Version 3.0

Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

[316] 1920x1200 (256 color palette)

[333] 1920x1200 (5:6:5)

[348] 1920x1200 (8:8:8)

[314] 1600x1200 (256 color palette)

[331] 1600x1200 (5:6:5)

[346] 1600x1200 (8:8:8)

[263] 1280x1024 (256 color palette)

[282] 1280x1024 (5:6:5)

[283] 1280x1024 (8:8:8)

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)

Type a mode number, or 'q' to quit - q
```

Also, vesa-tng is something Gentoo adds. The vanilla kernel only has VESA.

Finally, you can use the 915resolution program to add video modes like 1440x900 (if they are not already present).

Good luck.

----------

## dmvianna

Every test I run for 1024x768 on vbetest runs ok, but when I try to set it either via vbetool or lilo, I get a blank screen. The system still works, and I can login in the dark and startx as well... I'm adding 512 to make the vga= number in lilo.conf. No luck yet. Interestingly, every time I tried to use vga=ask, the system hangs when I'm prompted to set the vga mode. So there's something there I reckon.

----------

## kaiRy

Hi ! I don't reallly know where I should ask it. 

But I just want to know how Gentoo works on the Macbook. Everything work ? 

Is it a good choice ? Or should I prefer a Vaio FE21H ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## d_m

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> Every test I run for 1024x768 on vbetest runs ok, but when I try to set it either via vbetool or lilo, I get a blank screen. The system still works, and I can login in the dark and startx as well... I'm adding 512 to make the vga= number in lilo.conf. No luck yet. Interestingly, every time I tried to use vga=ask, the system hangs when I'm prompted to set the vga mode. So there's something there I reckon.

 

vga=ask doesn't work for me. I never was able to use vbetool either. If you run vbetest from the console.. the expected result is a bunch of rainbow colored squares for like 3-5 seconds. If that works (which it sounds like it is), I think the mode will work for you as a vga parameter.

Just to confirm; since 1024x768 is a "standard" VESA mode, it has standard numbers. Here they are (according to my calculations):

```
color hex   dec

256   0x305 773

32k   0x316 790

64k   0x317 791

16m   0x318 792
```

----------

## dmvianna

I get: something like "You passed an undefined mode. Press enter to choose the video mode or space to continue" at boot time. Is yours an ATI chip? I'm really wondering whether it supports VESA... And I'm wondering if I should try the Radeon framebuffer, as I don't have video acceleration with 2.6.18 anyway.

EDIT *kaiRy wrote:*   

> Hi ! I don't reallly know where I should ask it. 
> 
> But I just want to know how Gentoo works on the Macbook. Everything work ? 
> 
> Is it a good choice ? Or should I prefer a Vaio FE21H ? 

 

It depends on how much time you wanna spend configuring and which stuff is important to you. I like Macintosh hardware, so I am willing to wait until linux drivers are available for less important things (for me). But I have X working, sound working (through external speakers), keyboard working, DVD burner working, touchpad working, the maximum resolution working and the machine is mighty fast. I still have to choose between having the Fn key and video acceleration working at the same time, but this will probably be solved in a month, when the next major kernel release is out (I'm using pre-release). Never tried IR remote control or the many wireless features, but it seems it's possible to enable at least some of them.

 *d_m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # current stable kernel
> 
> ...

 

About lilo, a question: why do you use addapend instead of append?

----------

## d_m

So first of all, mine's an Intel video card, so maybe the ATI framebuffer will work better for you (although I've heard that it has problems, and VESA is in general pretty reliable).

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> About lilo, a question: why do you use addapend instead of append?

 

Well, as I understand it, you can specify an append outside of your particular kernels, and then use addappend to customize for each stanza you have. So, when I was doing testing, I had one version that didn't use the vesafb, so I could always boot that if vesafb was failing. Now that all my kernels use that, I should probably move it out into the append section. But that's the reason it was there; it makes it easy to experiment on just one kernel.

----------

## rzr

in answer for kaiRy

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It depends on how much time you wanna spend configuring and which stuff is important to you. I like Macintosh hardware, so I am willing to wait until linux drivers are available for less important things (for me). But I have X working, sound working (through external speakers), keyboard working, DVD burner working, touchpad working, the maximum resolution working and the machine is mighty fast. I still have to choose between having the Fn key and video acceleration working at the same time, but this will probably be solved in a month, when the next major kernel release is out (I'm using pre-release). Never tried IR remote control or the many wireless features, but it seems it's possible to enable at least some of them.
> 
> 

 

only want to add it, everything work ok on my machine, sound internal/external, fn+video acceleration, so are bluetooth and wifi. never tried the IR either.

and the iSight driver just arrived: http://blogs.gnome.org/view/rbultje/2006/07/21/0

----------

## dmvianna

 *rzr wrote:*   

> everything work ok on my machine, sound internal/external, fn+video acceleration

 

Could you teach us how?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## smp4488

Im getting a kernel panic when i boot its "Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APCI + timer dosen't work! Boot with apic=debug and send report. Then try booting with the 'noapci' option". Any suggestions? I can't seem to get the wifi working along with my mouse clicks. Any help is appriciated.

----------

## paranode

 *smp4488 wrote:*   

> Im getting a kernel panic when i boot its "Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APCI + timer dosen't work! Boot with apic=debug and send report. Then try booting with the 'noapci' option". Any suggestions? I can't seem to get the wifi working along with my mouse clicks. Any help is appriciated.

 

Same thing happens to me.  I had to ad 'noapic' to the kernel boot line (in grub or lilo configuration).

The Fn key still doesn't work for me even with the patch. Same with sound, only comes out of the headphones regardless of the patch.

----------

## rzr

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

>  Could you teach us how?  

 

seeing how much you work for a single problem, i think i just have much better luck..  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

btw, beside gentoo-wiki, i found these writing really helped me back then :

- http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/macbook.xhtml

- http://bin-false.org/?p=17

- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453

and this is my kernel patch, against gentoo-sources =>macbook.patch

smp4488 : i saw that kind of error on my machine 3 or 4 times, and it always gone when i reboot.

----------

## pindar

Just wanted to mention that I have recompiled the kernel a few times. dmvianna's config is missing a few options which seem rather useful: highmem (if you have more than 768 MB ram), swap (don't know why  this was switched off by genkernel) and crypto which, according to the madwifi website, is needed for madwifi support. I think it's quicker if I post my own config than if I diff against dmvianna's:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-rc2

# Mon Jul 24 16:57:36 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_REGPARM=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

# CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK is not set

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=y

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

#

# Encoders and Decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

#

# V4L USB devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

#

# Radio Adapters

#

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_IMAC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INOTIFY is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y
```

I can confirm that with this config, I get a working kernel with proper keyboard and mouse behavior, swap, and wireless after installing the development version of the madwifi drivers.

----------

## dmvianna

Just an update, rzr's patch with 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 and pindar's config has indeed the Fn key finally working, Page up/down working, alongside ati-drivers.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## smp4488

paranode I tried the noapic but now i get usb errors and every time i type i get 2 letters from the keyboard. In this case i can't even log in. Any suggestions??

----------

## pindar

 *smp4488 wrote:*   

> paranode I tried the noapic but now i get usb errors and every time i type i get 2 letters from the keyboard. In this case i can't even log in. Any suggestions??

 

Read the thread? There's a precise description of your problem on page 5, and a solution as well.

----------

## smp4488

Ok lol i have prettymuch everything going except for my sound, mouse clicks, and my wifi. Sound i did all the patches. Mouse clicks tried to edit .Xmodmap with no luck. Wifi followed the wiki but when i do modprobe ath_pci i get "FATAL: Module ath_pci not found." even after i have emerged everthing. What to do?

EDIT: Got the Wifi going my kernel symbolik link was pointing to the wrong kernel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dmvianna

Anyone using app-laptop/macosd?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## genstef

I have been experimenting with gtkpbbuttons which is similar but uses gtk instead of evas for rendering and also marked x86  :Smile: 

Sadly pbbuttonsd has the problem to only work for some seconds and then always thinking the device is "muted" here.

I have documented my efforts in the wiki including a screenshot of the OSD: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook#Using_the_events_including_MacOS-Like_OSD_with_pbbuttonsd

----------

## slashcom

How about sleep?  Anyone get sleep working completely (other than the guys on planet.gnome.org :X)  I applied all the mactel patches, and it'll go to sleep and restore just fine, except the video card won't reinitialize and it comes up a blank screen.  :Sad: 

----------

## justwantstohelp

I'm having trouble getting xmodmap to assign some keys to middle- and right-click. It just doesn't work.

----------

## quelcom

Hello,

I have problems when I'm trying to decrease my CPU speed (using cpufreqd). I followed the Power Management Guide, but when I run cpufreq-set the CPU speed doesn't decrease.

I read in the troubleshooting section that there are problems with symmetric multiprocessing support in kernel, and I have enabled this. Should I disable in my kernel although it is a core duo?

Cheers

EDIT: Solved with sys-power/powersaveLast edited by quelcom on Mon Aug 14, 2006 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slashcom

 *justwantstohelp wrote:*   

> I'm having trouble getting xmodmap to assign some keys to middle- and right-click. It just doesn't work.

 

It will only run if you run "xkbset m" after you run xmodmap.  See the wiki for details on getting xkbset.

----------

## Genn

Has anyone had any success with getting suspend to ram working?  Using the hiberante-script and the stuff from the power management guide I've gotten it so that is actually suspends, however, I can't get it to pull back out of the black screen.  The guide mentions that you have to hit a special key to get it to work.  I've tried every key (meaning all base keys plus all keys with the modifier) and nothing has worked.  If anyone has this working I would be very interested to hear how they got it setup.

(I will say that when it suspends there is a blinking cursor in the top left corner, I don't know whether this is normal or not.  I find it slightly odd though.)

----------

## justwantstohelp

 *Genn wrote:*   

> Has anyone had any success with getting suspend to ram working?  Using the hiberante-script and the stuff from the power management guide I've gotten it so that is actually suspends, however, I can't get it to pull back out of the black screen.  The guide mentions that you have to hit a special key to get it to work.  I've tried every key (meaning all base keys plus all keys with the modifier) and nothing has worked.  If anyone has this working I would be very interested to hear how they got it setup.
> 
> (I will say that when it suspends there is a blinking cursor in the top left corner, I don't know whether this is normal or not.  I find it slightly odd though.)

 

see this post on the LKML: http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/6/4/49

edit: it looks like a better solution is going to make it into 2.6.18

----------

## Genn

 *Quote:*   

>  see this post on the LKML: http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/6/4/49 

 

Well, one of the mactell patches actually fixes that issue (I think, I went to go fix it myself and found it was already done.  I'm also too tired to verify this right now.--thanks for the link btw)  I made a few steps though.  I decided that rather then trying the basic mem suspend I would try suspend2.  So after patching the most recent (~x86 branch) Suspend2 with the mactel stuff I get an odd io-apic error that results in a kernel panic.  This only comes around when I add the necessary append line in lilo--it works fine without the append line.  

It appears to be MP-BIOS bug: 8254.  I'll post the log tomorrow.  I'm considering patching a vanilla 2.6.18 with suspend2 and mactel.  Though i guess I should do some more experimentation with other appends (acpi=off and acpi_skip_time_something didn't help) and configuration and see if maybe it's something more basic.  Anyone else having this issue?

----------

## dmvianna

Hey,

Following the wiki, I was able to get the infrared control of my MB Pro to interact awkwardly with my programs. Still, I wasn't able to make it do anything useful. Can anyone help me on this?

Examples of awkwardness: (-) key closes amixer; (+) key includes file in nano; mplayer detects (+) as F4 and (-) as F5, but keybindings are missing.   :Shocked:   ... Should I user .xmodmap?

[EDIT] xev detects ALL remote control buttons!   :Surprised: 

[EDIT 2] LOOK MOM NO LIRC!!!

----------

## dmvianna

I have been noticing I have to rerun 'xkbset m' from time to time, because the effect of it making X to recognise keyboard keys as mouse keys does not last indefinitely. It usually stops working after a couple of hours. Has anyone noticed it as well?   :Rolling Eyes: 

[EDIT] Found the reason. xkbset has a default expiry time of 120 s. To set it to indefinite (for mouse keys) one has to run first 'xkbset exp m'. lol.

----------

## justwantstohelp

Anyone tried this patch for the built-in camera?

----------

## jettjunker

 *mbechler wrote:*   

> [*]backlight intensity control (see http://desrt.mcmaster.ca/code/macbook-backlight)

 

So what exactly do I do with that file?

----------

## justwantstohelp

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

> So what exactly do I do with that file?

 

 *Quote:*   

> sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/macbook-backlight

 

----------

## ssn

ok this might be lame, but doesnt the intel compiler (icc?) support the core duo natively?

----------

## jettjunker

 *Quote:*   

> sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/macbook-backlight

 

I assume you mean copy macbook-backlight.c to /usr/bin, then run that command on it...? (notice the .c -- was that just an oversight?)

At any rate, then what do I do to actually adjust my back-light?  I can't find any documentation about this at all, as if it is just completely obvious even to noobs such as myself.

thanks.

----------

## jettjunker

(edited solution at end of my post)

I'm also having trouble getting the wireless to work.  I (primarily) followed this wiki:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Macbook#Wifi

rc-update -a net_ath0 default results in kernel panic on reboot, dispite being able to manually launch it.

With the module loaded, if I try "ifconfig ath0 up" I get a kernel panic (not syncing fatal exception in interrupt).  

/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start results in my computer freezing.

EDIT: SOLUTION:

madwifi-ng 0.9.2 worked with no headache whatsoever.  All I did was put these into my package.keywords

net-wireless/madwifi-ng

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

I'm not sure if I needed the latest wpa_supplicant or ng tools, but I figured I might as well.  emerge them in that order, as wpa supplicant needs to be built against the madwifi drivers when you update them.Last edited by jettjunker on Thu Aug 24, 2006 5:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slashcom

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/macbook-backlight 
> 
> I assume you mean copy macbook-backlight.c to /usr/bin, then run that command on it...? (notice the .c -- was that just an oversight?)
> 
> At any rate, then what do I do to actually adjust my back-light?  I can't find any documentation about this at all, as if it is just completely obvious even to noobs such as myself.
> ...

 

You need to compile macbook-backlight.c.  In the same directory of that file, "make macbook-backlight", and then copy the resulting executable to /usr/local/bin.

----------

## jettjunker

Thank you so much, I got the backlight working.  What you said didn't quite work for me, but it set me in the right direction.  For anyone else who happens to stumble accross this (From what I understand, this does not work with the Pro version.  Also, you may need to use a different compiler if you dont have gcc):

change directories to where you saved the file

gcc macbook-backlight.c #which will create a.out executable

mv a.out /usr/bin/mackbook-backlight #or whatever else you want to call it

chmod u+s /usr/bin/macbook-backlight

Then to set it type:

macbook-backlight <some number from 31-148>

Also, you can change it incramentally by

macbook-backlight +n (or -n), where n is some number.  I bound keys (with xbindkeys -- in portage) to go up/down by 10.Last edited by jettjunker on Tue Aug 22, 2006 11:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmvianna

```
me@server ~ $ macbook-backlight 50

unexpected maximum brightness value

  please email desrt@desrt.ca about this.
```

----------

## jettjunker

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> me@server ~ $ macbook-backlight 50
> 
> ...

 

Hmm, I'm not sure what to say about that.  I can put any number I want, it just didn't make any noticable difference above 140.  (I started with 1000, then tried 500, then 250, then 125 (where I noticed the first change), then followed in that manner to find 140 was the max for me).

Have you tried different, lower, numbers?  You can also have it change incramentally by "macbook-backlight +x" (or -x), where x is some integer.  Try that.  (I'm going to bind a key to "macbook-backlight +10" and another to -10)Last edited by jettjunker on Tue Aug 22, 2006 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmvianna

I even tried negative numbers. I always get the same answer, and no change.   :Razz: 

[EDIT] I might read the code and comments in macbook-backlight.c later on, and see if some idea flashes in my mind.

[EDIT 2] Read, changed some values to what lspci shown me, no dice.   :Confused: 

----------

## jettjunker

Are you on a pro?  I read on some ubuntu page that this macbook-backlight.c didn't work on the pro versions (presumably because of the ATI video card).  

Try the same thing from this page (which apparently has a binary already made, or you can dl the simple c file and comile yourself):

http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/backlight/

----------

## dmvianna

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

> Are you on a pro?  I read on some ubuntu page that this macbook-backlight.c didn't work on the pro versions (presumably because of the ATI video card).  
> 
> Try the same thing from this page (which apparently has a binary already made, or you can dl the simple c file and comile yourself):
> 
> http://modular.math.washington.edu/macbook/backlight/

 

Unfortunately, I get an error while trying to compile 

```
me@server backlight # make                                                         gcc -I /usr/src/linux/include/ -Wall -lpci backlight.c -o backlight

/tmp/ccdlJXTh.o: In function `main':

backlight.c:(.text+0x122): undefined reference to `pci_alloc'

backlight.c:(.text+0x130): undefined reference to `pci_init'

backlight.c:(.text+0x13e): undefined reference to `pci_scan_bus'

backlight.c:(.text+0x15d): undefined reference to `pci_fill_info'

backlight.c:(.text+0x19d): undefined reference to `pci_cleanup'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: ** [backlight] Erro 1
```

and the binary gives me

```
me@server ~ $ backlight 

backlight: error while loading shared libraries: libpci.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

----------

## slashcom

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

> Hmm, I'm not sure what to say about that.  I can put any number I want, it just didn't make any noticable difference above 140.

 

The actual range is 31-148 for me.

----------

## jettjunker

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> ...and the binary gives me...

 

Do you have pciutils emerged?  I'm not sure that'll do it for you... I just found a page in japanese (which I do not understand) while searching for your problem, and that and it was mentioned.  If that doesn't work, take a look at http://lists.debian.org/debian-knoppix/2004/07/msg00035.html -- it's a different problem, but maybe that could work for you...  Just be careful not to screw anything up.  I'm not sure if setting sym links is undoable... so just backup the lib? I dont know, I'm a bit of a newb   :Embarassed: 

And slashcom, mine has the same range too, I found out.  I went ahead and modified my initial post to reflect that -- thanks.

----------

## jettjunker

So I've also been having soem trouble with button emulation.  I created this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-491487-highlight-.html?sid=5ed09483639019cd683199e7678ebaf9 because it isn't really macbook specific, but one part is that I am wondering about as I try to figure this out...

Could someone who hasn't set up mouse button emulation let me know what the keycodes are for f11, f12, fn+f11, and fn+f12?  Use xev to find out.

----------

## dmvianna

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

>  *dmvianna wrote:*   ...and the binary gives me... 
> 
> Do you have pciutils emerged?

 

Yes I do.   :Razz: 

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

> So I've also been having soem trouble with button emulation.  I created this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-491487-highlight-.html?sid=5ed09483639019cd683199e7678ebaf9 because it isn't really macbook specific, but one part is that I am wondering about as I try to figure this out...
> 
> Could someone who hasn't set up mouse button emulation let me know what the keycodes are for f11, f12, fn+f11, and fn+f12?  Use xev to find out.

 

You need to use xkbset, or it won't work. Have a look at the wiki.

----------

## jettjunker

Thanks -- that got it working with xkbset.  I posted in the other thread as well, as my f11 and f12 keys are still fubared.

----------

## slashcom

whaddabout suspend?

----------

## slaq

yes, whaddabout suspend?

does suspend-to-ram work (on lid close)?

does the led pulsate just as fancy during sleep?

----------

## slashcom

Well, with the mactel patches, suspend works wonderfully, except the video card doesn't reinitialize.

----------

## slaq

does anyone know a tool/driver to enable "advanced" touchpad features (like with sidetrack in OSX)?

in particular i'd like to map right- and middle-click to the touchpad corners

because i find it pretty annoying to reach all the way to f11/f12 for mouse clicks...

----------

## slaq

 *slashcom wrote:*   

> Well, with the mactel patches, suspend works wonderfully, except the video card doesn't reinitialize.

 

wow, that was a fast reply.

but what do you mean the card doesn't reinitialize?

maybe i should rephrase my question:

will gentoo on the macbook suspend-to-ram and wake up properly?

----------

## slashcom

Heh, except for the video card, everything wakes up.  I was able to make it go to sleep, come back up, and then ssh into it.  I've been able to do that for a while.  But no matter what, when the macbook comes back up from sleep, the screen is blank.

----------

## blscreen

Anybody else having a problem with the kernel producing tons of output in the logs:

```
keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 0
```

?

It doesn't happen right after a reboot, and a reboot is the only thing that helps. I'm not sure what triggers the error (user input, plain randomness, etc).

My setup is exactly as in this wiki, kernel 2.6.18-rc2-mm1 with all the patches mentioned there.

This is pretty annoying   :Sad: 

----------

## blscreen

Ok, this seems to be caused by the appleir module, as with this module unloaded the kernel keeps quiet.

As I understand, the module translates ir-events from the remote to keycodes (can be seen with showkey). But none of the buttons produces a keycode 0. Strange.

Is the appleir-stuff working flawlessly on your MacBooks?

----------

## dmvianna

 *blscreen wrote:*   

> Is the appleir-stuff working flawlessly on your MacBooks?

 

In 2.6.17-gentoo-r4, it is.   :Wink: 

----------

## slaq

hi,

did anyone get "tap-to-click" to work with the touchpad?

or even map the corners to right/middle click?

these two are high on my wishlist.

----------

## blscreen

Yes, have it working.... as well as the emulation of button 2/3 on two/three finger tip.

Is your synaptics-driver working? I posted the relevant settings for the xorg.conf at the wiki.

----------

## blscreen

The MacBook successfully resumes when I use the s2ram utility (there is an ebuild in this bug, needs some editing, see comments in bugreport). This should work with kernel >=2.1.17. I have 2.6.18-rc2.

For suspend,  type

```
s2ram -f -s
```

Wakeup with powerbutton.

----------

## slaq

Thanks, I will try the synaptics stuff.

@blscreen

Does your resume work even when X11 was running?

Mine works but only without X11. With X it crashes/locks up horribly on resume...

----------

## justwantstohelp

With the macbook-backlight program, what packages do you need?Last edited by justwantstohelp on Wed Aug 30, 2006 2:04 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## blscreen

@slaq

It sure DID work with X11 running, exactly one time. I posted the success message, but now I can't reproduce it   :Sad:  Same thing happens, X crashes. Even a restart of X11 doesen't fix it, a reboot is needed. Console mode works fine. The "-f -s" thing isn't even needed because the macbook is recognized by s2ram.

Another strange thing, not related to resume: My system time drifts back from the hardwareclock for about 4 seconds in a minute.

----------

## slaq

@blscreen

same here. at first it worked for 4 or 5 cycles then X started to crash constantly.

no idea what i changed in between (even rolled back all changes that i could remember), i guess the

first good attempts were just luck...

well, i'm actively updating the gentoo/macbook-wiki.

if anyone knows how to get reliable suspend/resume with X11 *please* post here

or update the wiki yourself: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook#Suspend_to_Ram

thx

----------

## blscreen

Resume with X11 seems to work if you boot with "noapic". But system performance somehow suffers, for example the mouse responsiveness is very bad. I will contonue the experiments  :Smile: 

----------

## blscreen

Success!! Finally resume works even with apic enabled.

The solution: Forget about s2ram and use the following

```
echo "mem" > /sys/power/state ; chvt 1 ; chvt 7
```

We should even embed this into a more advanced script, for example sync hardware clock to system time and restart wireless (the connection doesn't survive resume).

Could someone confirm the resume behaviour? During testing I also applied some kernel patches from the ubuntu kernel, but I don't think they are relevant.

EDIT: Again false alarm... I had a setup where this command worked reliable, but after reboot it doesn't work again... So what did I do to make it work??? Will post it here if I find out.

PS: still having this clock drift problem. anybode else?  ---- Edit:   Just for the records, time drift problem is SOLVED, see here.Last edited by blscreen on Wed Aug 30, 2006 1:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dmvianna

 *blscreen wrote:*   

> Success!! Finally resume works even with apic enabled.
> 
> The solution: Forget about s2ram and use the following
> 
> ```
> ...

 

With both s2ram and that echo command all I get is an X blink. None of them cause a crash, but I can't suspend either!

```
server me # s2ram -f -s

Switching from vt7 to vt1

Calling save_state

Allocated buffer at 0x2010 (base is 0x0)

ES: 0x0201 EBX: 0x0000

s2ram_do: Operation not permitted

Calling restore_state_from

Function not supported

switching back to vt7

server me # 
```

 

```
server me # echo "mem" > /sys/power/state ; chvt 1 ; chvt 7

bash: echo: write error: Operação não permitida

server me # 

```

----------

## blscreen

Do you have CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP built into your kernel? What does

```
cat /sys/power/state
```

give you?

----------

## justwantstohelp

@blscreen: you're not using suspend sources are you?

----------

## dmvianna

 *blscreen wrote:*   

> Do you have CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP built into your kernel?

 

Heh. No.   :Razz:  Is there such an option in 2.6.17? I won't move to 2.6.18 before ati-drivers supports it.

----------

## justwantstohelp

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

>  *blscreen wrote:*   Do you have CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP built into your kernel? 
> 
> Heh. No.   Is there such an option in 2.6.17? I won't move to 2.6.18 before ati-drivers supports it.

 

There's no such option ins 2.6.18_rc2 either.

----------

## blscreen

Just checked the 2.6.17 vanilla kernel, the option is present under 

->Power management (ACPI, APM)

-> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support 

-> ACPI Support (ACPI [=y])       

-> Sleep States.

Depends on: !X86_VOYAGER && !X86_VISWS && !IA64_HP_SIM && (IA64 || X86) && ACPI && X86 && (!SMP || SUSPEND_SMP) && PM

 *Quote:*   

> I won't move to 2.6.18 before ati-drivers supports it.

 

Are you on a MacBook Pro?

----------

## dmvianna

 *blscreen wrote:*   

> Are you on a MacBook Pro?

 

I am a happy MacBook Pro owner.   :Smile: 

----------

## dmvianna

 *blscreen wrote:*   

> Just checked the 2.6.17 vanilla kernel, the option is present under 
> 
> ->Power management (ACPI, APM)
> 
> -> ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support 
> ...

  Not on gentoo-sources though.

----------

## justwantstohelp

oops, nevermindLast edited by justwantstohelp on Wed Aug 30, 2006 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blscreen

After a fresh emerge of gentoo-sources-2.6.17 the option is there. You must have chosen some other setting preventing this option... For example you have to enable CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP if CONFIG_SMP is set.Last edited by blscreen on Wed Aug 30, 2006 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## justwantstohelp

blscreen: could you post the prerequisites for SUSPEND_SMP as well?

----------

## blscreen

SUSPEND_SMP depends on HOTPLUG_CPU && X86 && PM

SUSPEND_SMP itself seems not choosable by the user, you have to activate HOTPLUG_CPU in Processor type and features which pulls the SUSPEND_SMP in...

----------

## slaq

@blscreen

hmm, strange. what other kernel options do you use?

i have: noapic, acpi=force, irqpoll

and, well, X still crashes quite reliably after wakeup  :Sad: 

----------

## justwantstohelp

I can't even get it fully to sleep, under x or the console.

----------

## dmvianna

blscreen: Thanks heaps!!!   :Very Happy:   Suspend 2 RAM works flawlessly for me.

----------

## blscreen

This is driving me mad... everytime I think I have a setup which works, it doesn't survive a reboot. Resume seems to be largely based on luck   :Sad: 

@dmvianna

Congratulations!   :Smile:   It sure does not for me... Did you reboot? Then again you have the Pro, could be different...

WTF: Now I don't even have the "I-will-resume-but-crash-your-X-server"-behaviour... this is worse than ever before...

----------

## dmvianna

 *blscreen wrote:*   

> Congratulations!    It sure does not for me... Did you reboot? Then again you have the Pro, could be different...

 

Just did... I've put the command in an executable and now evoke it from Fluxbox's root menu.   :Laughing: 

----------

## blscreen

Well, good chances are that all you needed were the right kernel configs, and all the chvt-crap is unnecessary for you...

----------

## blscreen

Well seems like I'm in the suspend and resume business again   :Laughing: 

This time it lasts the three-reboots-test! So here is a step-by-step Instruction for what I did...

I started with linux-2.6.18-rc2-mm1 and the sample-configuration given in the wiki, but resume from suspend didn't work reliably. So I installed a vanilla linux-2.6.18-rc4 (didn't use rc5 because there are no mactel-patches yet) and patched it with all mactel-linux patches available besides sigmatel_audio.patch (if you apply this sound will always come out of the speakers, even if a headphone is connected). Get the patches with

```
svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/mactel-linux/trunk/kernel/mactel-patches-2.6.18 mactel-patches-2.6.18
```

This will check out the lates revision, so check at http://mactel-linux.org that they match your kernel.

The configuration is based on pindar's configuration earlier in this thread. You can find my configuration here. With this config, I have working suspend, sound, synaptic-touchpad, fn-key, 3d-acceleration.

Build and install the kernel.

Install s2ram. Here is an ebuild for your portage-overlay: /usr/local/portage/sys-power/s2ram-cvs/s2ram-cvs-0.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header$

inherit eutils cvs

DESCRIPTION="Suspend-to-RAM from Linux Suspend project"

SRC_URI=""

HOMEPAGE="http://sf.net/projects/suspend/"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="sys-apps/pciutils"

ECVS_SERVER="suspend.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/suspend"

ECVS_MODULE="suspend"

ECVS_BRANCH="HEAD"

ECVS_AUTH="pserver"

ECVS_USER="anonymous"

ECVS_PASS=""

src_compile() {

    cd ${WORKDIR}/suspend

    emake s2ram || die "compile failed"

}

src_install() {

    dosbin ${WORKDIR}/suspend/s2ram

}

```

You should be able to suspend AND properly resume your box with s2ram. Haven't testet all functionalities after a resume yet. Please report if this works for you.

As the switch to linux-2.6.18-rc4 not only fixed the suspend, but also a very annoying time drift and sound skips with amarok/xine, I would not anymore recommend the kernel and config provided by the gentoo macbook wiki.

----------

## slaq

@blscreen

cool, many thanks for your effort!

i will try your config (using 2.6.17 right now) and if successful will update the gentoo wiki.

----------

## slaq

@blscreen

hmmm i did everything you described;

- kernel 2.6.18-r4

- latest mactel patches from cvs

- latest s2ram from cvs

- used your kernel config

but i still get the same crashes as before (mouse cursor hangs and changes

to wierd box-shapes at times)

it would be great if you could post the contents of your

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

/etc/lilo.conf

please also add the output of "rc-status" and "modprobe -l" before a successful suspend/resume.

i want to see what the difference to my setup is...  :Sad: 

----------

## blscreen

Ok, this is going to be long...

```
# cat /etc/lilo.conf

boot=/dev/sda3

default=2.6.18-rc4

compact

prompt

map=/boot/map

delay=20

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.18-rc2-mm1

        #append="video=i810fb:xres:1280,yres:800,accel"

        label=gentoo

        root=/dev/sda3

        read-only

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.18-rc4-mactel

        label=2.6.18-rc4

        root=/dev/sda3

        read-only

```

```
# equery list xorg-x11

[ Searching for package 'xorg-x11' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 (0)
```

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "i2c"

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "vbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbOptions" "ctrl:nocaps"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        #Option     "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Identifier    "TouchPad"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse0"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option  "LeftEdge"              "100"

  Option  "RightEdge"             "1120"

  Option  "TopEdge"               "50"

  Option  "BottomEdge"            "310"

  Option  "FingerLow"             "25"

  Option  "FingerHigh"            "30"

  Option  "MaxTapTime"            "120"

  Option  "MaxTapMove"            "220"

  Option  "MaxDoubleTapTime"      "180"

  Option  "SingleTapTimeout"      "180"

  Option  "ClickTime"             "100"

  Option  "FastTaps"              "0"

  Option  "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

  Option  "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

  Option  "HorizScrollDelta"      "50"

  Option  "VertEdgeScroll"        "1"

  Option  "HorizEdgeScroll"       "1"

  Option  "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "0"

  Option  "HorizTwoFingerScroll"  "0"

  Option  "MinSpeed"              "0.3"

  Option  "MaxSpeed"              "1"

  Option  "AccelFactor"           "0.1"

  Option  "EdgeMotionMinZ"        "30"

  Option  "EdgeMotionMaxZ"        "160"

  Option  "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "1"

  Option  "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "400"

  Option  "EdgeMotionUseAlways"   "0"

  Option  "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

  Option  "LeftRightScrolling"    "1"

  Option  "UpDownRepeat"          "1"

  Option  "LeftRightRepeat"       "1"

  Option  "ScrollButtonRepeat"    "100"

  Option  "TouchpadOff"           "0"

  Option  "GuestMouseOff"         "0"

  Option  "LockedDrags"           "1"

  Option  "RTCornerButton"        "2"

  Option  "RBCornerButton"        "3"

  Option  "LTCornerButton"        "0"

  Option  "LBCornerButton"        "0"

  Option  "TapButton1"            "1"

  Option  "TapButton2"            "3"

  Option  "TapButton3"            "2"

  Option  "CircularScrolling"     "0"

  Option  "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

  Option  "CircScrollTrigger"     "0"

  Option  "CircularPad"           "0"

  Option  "PalmDetect"            "1"

  Option  "PalmMinWidth"          "10"

  Option  "PalmMinZ"              "200"

  Option  "CoastingSpeed"         "0"

  Option  "PressureMotionMinZ"    "30"

  Option  "PressureMotionMaxZ"    "160"

  Option  "PressureMotionMinFactor" "1"

  Option  "PressureMotionMaxFactor" "1"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      290   190     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "APP"

        ModelName    "Color LCD"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Option      "VBERestore" "yes"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth  24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

                Modes     "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

                Modes     "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

                Modes     "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

                Modes     "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

                Modes     "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes     "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

```
# cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

appletouch

ath_pci

wlan_scan_sta

```

```
# rc-status

Runlevel: default

 netmount                                                                                [ started  ]

 local                                                                                   [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                               [ started  ]

 915resolution                                                                           [ started  ]

 sshd                                                                                    [ started  ]

 xdm                                                                                     [ started  ]

 alsasound                                                                               [ started  ]

 net.ath0                                                                                [ started  ]

 dbus                                                                                    [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                    [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                              [ started  ]

 acpid                                                                                   [ started  ]

 spamd                                                                                   [ started  ]

```

```
# modprobe -l

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/ath_pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/ath_rate_onoe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/wlan_scan_ap.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/wlan_scan_sta.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/wlan_xauth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/wlan_wep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/wlan_tkip.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/wlan_ccmp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/wlan_acl.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/wlan.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/net/ath_hal.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/kernel/drivers/usb/input/usbhid.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/kernel/drivers/usb/input/appletouch.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/kernel/drivers/usb/input/appleir.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/kernel/drivers/md/dm-mod.kome 

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/kernel/drivers/hwmon/applesmc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/kernel/drivers/char/drm/i915.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.18-rc4-mactel/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko

```

This is bad, that it doesn't work for you with my settings... It means these are very sensitive settings, and they even might break again at my machine. For the moment it is still working like a charm.

A vew things I noticed: wireless is disconnected after resume, sound comes out of internal speakers until I replug the headphones, reboot doesn't work after a suspend/resume cicle (no graphics upon reboot, have to power down), synaptic driver doesn't work after resume (touchpad still works, but not in synaptic mode). This is because the usb-subsystem somehow is reinitialized, might sort that out with some udev rules. I will post the results.

----------

## blscreen

I have solved the problem with synaptic after resume by disable the udev-handling of appletouch and usbhid. As I think this approach is not strictly suspend related and has benefits for the usage of the synaptic device in general, I put the information into "Use the apple driver"-section in the wiki.

----------

## slaq

@blscreen

thanks for posting all that.

i already found one difference: you don't have an "append=" line in your lilo.conf!

how come your system doesn't do the APIC freeze on boot?

mine will freeze whenever i take my append= line out:

append="noapic irqpoll acpi=force"

did you patch the kernel to fix the lockups?

oh and do you use rEFIt for booting or something else?

----------

## slaq

yay it works!!!

i did two things:

1. i rearranged Section "Module" in xorg.conf to match the order in your conf

2. i started hald

i strongly suspect that the missing hald was the culprit but i'm too tired to test it right now.

i'll rather spend my time on trying to get sound and touchpad back to work after resume.

first off i'll compile the sound driver as module now and see if a module-reload helps to revive it.

----------

## blscreen

 *slaq wrote:*   

> @blscreen
> 
> thanks for posting all that.
> 
> i already found one difference: you don't have an "append=" line in your lilo.conf!
> ...

 

Don't know about the APIC freeze. I didn't use any other patches than described. Maybe its an Apple Firmwareupdate? I remember installing one under MacOSX recently.

I use rEFIt and bootcamp for booting.

I'm glad resume works for you now    :Very Happy: 

Strange, I don't need a module reload (though I also have sound as a module now).

----------

## slaq

@blscreen

i applied your udev trick and it kept the pad alive for one resume cycle.

but after the 2nd cycle the touchpad dropped out completely :\

reloading the appletouch module did not help.

does it work 100% reliable for you?  i'll recheck my conf anyways...

ps: sound survives through resumes without reload for me now  :Very Happy: 

@all

the sound seems to come only out of the right speaker here...

anyone have an idea about that one?

----------

## blscreen

 *slaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i applied your udev trick and it kept the pad alive for one resume cycle.
> 
> but after the 2nd cycle the touchpad dropped out completely :\
> ...

 

So far no dropouts of the touchpads, had quite some suspend/resume cycles now. Maybe I should note that appletouch and usbhid are now the only two modules appearing in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

Is there something suspicious in the logs about the touchpad or the modules after a resume?

----------

## blscreen

Anyone knows if it is possible to use the appleir driver together with lirc, in order to support more then only the bundled remote control? This would be great!

----------

## blscreen

@slaq

You could try

```
options usbhid pb_fnmode=2

install usbhid /sbin/modprobe appletouch && sleep 2 && /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install usbhid $CMDLINE_OPTS
```

in /etc/modules.d/touchpad and let udev handle the modprobe again. This way appletouch always gets loaded 2 seconds before usbhid.

I found that to be the most reliable approach so far. With the previous solution, sometimes usbcore registered usbhid before appletouch even though the modules were loaded in the correct order.

The cleanest solution would be a patch making usbhid ignore the touchpad if CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is set... No userspace tweaking necessary then.

----------

## apoth

Just reporting success with suspend-to-ram. I tried it a while ago with s2ram from cvs after learning that the macbook was on the whitelist, but gave up on it to work on my synaptics issues (which I've never resolved, btw). Now it works pretty good.

Thanks everyone!

----------

## blscreen

 *apoth wrote:*   

> Just reporting success with suspend-to-ram. 

 

Nice to hear this!

Whats in your Xorg.0.log about synaptics if you try to enable it?

I just updated the macbook wiki with an instruction how to make synaptics survive suspend/resume.

----------

## linuxjacques

915resolution and Xorg log report 800x600 and 640x480 modes to be available.

However, xrandr only shows 1280x800 and 1024x768.

I need 800x600 to play diablo2 under wine. (It's too small in a window)

I've googled to no avail.

jacques

----------

## justwantstohelp

linuxjaques: have you tried editing /etc/conf.d/915resolution, and launching x in 800x600?

----------

## linuxjacques

 *justwantstohelp wrote:*   

> linuxjaques: have you tried editing /etc/conf.d/915resolution, and launching x in 800x600?

 

The 800x600 mode is already available in the video bios, according to 915resolution.

Did you mean editing xorg.conf to try to force X to start in 800x600 mode?

I hadn't thought of that. I will try it when I get home.

jacques

----------

## apoth

@blscreen 

Your /etc/modules.d/touchpad fix worked just fine. Now I'm enjoying Suspend-to-ram and my synaptics touchpad, so thanks! However, I had to put that stuff in /etc/modules.d/usbhid. Things in /etc/modules.d  are just conf files that run when the module is being loaded, right?

----------

## blscreen

 *apoth wrote:*   

> @blscreen 
> 
> Things in /etc/modules.d  are just conf files that run when the module is being loaded, right?

 

Right, it controls the module loading behaviour. Actually the only file that matters to modprobe is /etc/modules.conf, and this file is compiled according to the contents of the files in /etc/modules.d every time you reboot or do a update-modules. So the file name really shouldn't matter, but glad to hear the fix worked!

I'm off for the weekend without internet connection, so see you all on Monday  :Wink: 

----------

## apoth

I have no idea what happened, but now sleep locks up xorg like it did before. I'm using blscreen's configuration for the most part. I can't seem to pinpoint the reason why resume is unreliable again, but the problems didn't crop up until the synaptics driver started working.

----------

## ajordan

I installed Gentoo successfully with the gentoo-wiki tutorial. Next I tried figure out the two finger behaviour with my touchpad. I have a MacBook (not a Pro) and it won't work. I tried without emerged synaptics driver and got the failure that synaptics driver could not found.

With the driver installed I get there's no Synaptics touchpad...

It's very difficult to work with KDE without the ability for scrolling and a right mouse button.

Is here anybody who successfully got this working on a MacBook?

Did he install the synaptics driver?

What about special points in xorg.conf?

----------

## apoth

 *ajordan wrote:*   

>  Is here anybody who successfully got this working on a MacBook?
> 
> Did he install the synaptics driver?
> 
> What about special points in xorg.conf?

 

Plenty of us. Check blscreen's xorg.conf in this thread (just a page before this one, if I remember correctly).  Also, check out the points about synaptics installation in the wiki (also written by blscreen). I've gotten the synaptics driver to work, and the two finger scrolling. Everything you need to know is in the last 2-3 pages of this thread and at the end of the wiki.

Cheers,

Apoth

----------

## ajordan

It's a bit embarrassing, I tried always scrolling with two fingers. But the driver enables scrolling on the right side of the touchpad. This isn't what I looked for, but works very well, too. It's quite nice running three OS's with different behaviour on such a small (by size  :Wink: ) machine. Gentoo runs fastest, but lifetime on battery could be longer  :Wink: .

----------

## slaq

@ajordan

some hints for longer runtime:

* dim your display as much as tolerable

* shut your display off via DPMS when you're not using it (xscreensaver does it for you)

* don't use expensive 3d-screensavers or other gimmicks that waste battery

* don't set hdd-sleep-timeout too short (modern drives don't eat much when idle but spinup is expensive)

* use cpu frequency scaling (builtin kernel governors are better than powernowd and friends)

* don't use the cdrom (eats out your battery in no time)

* disable wifi when you're not using it

i get about 3,5h out of the macbook under normal use.

this is about the same as in OSX.

----------

## ajordan

Apart from shutting off my display via DMPS I'm benefitting from these features. But I'm supprised that your Macbook only runs 3,5h with MacOS X. I get up to 5 hours lifetime with WLAN enabled and display dimmed to 30%. I often use my MacBook for surfing in the internet with that conditions.

----------

## ErniBrown

ok, I've got problems with touchpad patching:

I compile gentoo-sources 2.6.17-r7: first the link on the wiki is broken (404). So I downloaded appletouch from sourceforge (upper link).

Then I tried to patch, but i got this:

```
Pigpen linux # patch -pl < appletouch.patch

patch: **** strip count l is not a number

```

Searching the web for another patch I found this one

Same output and no patching.

Ideas? Someone has the right patch?

----------

## slaq

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> Apart from shutting off my display via DMPS I'm benefitting from these features. But I'm supprised that your Macbook only runs 3,5h with MacOS X. I get up to 5 hours lifetime with WLAN enabled and display dimmed to 30%. I often use my MacBook for surfing in the internet with that conditions.

 

Hmm did you measure your time in OSX?

I think the little battery indicator in the titlebar is a bit too optimistic, for me the figures displayed there vary wildly.

But it could be that OSX really takes better advantage of some more advanced ACPI feats and

thus manages to run longer. The automatic display-dim definately helps, too.

My personal impression didn't show much difference between OSX and linux, though.

----------

## ErniBrown

Really noob error, sorry. l instead of 1

----------

## ajordan

@slaq

I own a MacBook, which usually has no sensor for auto-dim. I won't discuss about a half hour, but significantly more than 3,5h are possible. I think it's not comparable to a MacBook Pro because of it's larger display, it's GPU and possibly more RAM.

----------

## apoth

Interesting. About those problems with sleep mode I had earlier... they resolved themselves when I cleared the PRAM (option+command+n+p at startup, if I remember correctly)! Kind of weird, but perfectly within the range of reasonable possibilities. Can any of you explain this behavior?

----------

## blscreen

 *apoth wrote:*   

> About those problems with sleep mode I had earlier... they resolved themselves when I cleared the PRAM (option+command+n+p at startup, if I remember correctly)!

 

Nice information! You should mention this fix in the wiki... Might help quite a few.

----------

## dmvianna

After 

```
# modprobe uvcvideo
```

 Ekiga does not find my video device. Any hints?

Annd... have anyone found a way to provide sound input to Ekiga?

----------

## ErniBrown

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> After 
> 
> ```
> # modprobe uvcvideo
> ```
> ...

 

Look at dmesg: maybe your video device is detected, but nees the firmware. Elog from linux-uvc tell you how.

----------

## jettjunker

So I really want two finger scrolling, but I'm having trouble.  I think I know what my problem is, but I don't know how to fix it.

After reading that uhci_hcd evdev appletouch usbhid and mousedev had to be loaded in that order, I went into menuconfig to change them all to modules...  I was able to recompile them as modules, except one: mousedev.  in Device Drivers -> Input Device Support there is an option called "Mouse Interface" which says in its help section that it can be compiled as a module called mousedev... but the problem is, I can't.  Instead of "< >", allowing an * or M, it is just "---"

I went ahead and compiled with the rest as modules, hoping it would work anyway... but that didn't work.  Now my touhpad doesn't work at all (not that this surprises me).

At any rate, what can I do to compile mousedev as a module?  And for the sake of general knowledge, why is it "---"?

Im using the 2.6.17-suspend2-r4 sources.

Thanks.

----------

## slashcom

That's it.  I think I've got absolutely everything working.  Webcam, suspend, two-finger scrolling, etc.  I've tried hard to add my discoveries and tricks to the wiki.  I just added a few extra tips for getting s2ram to work.  I also added a small section about getting Gnome Power Manager to use s2ram instead of echo mem > /sys/power/state.

As for two-finger scrolling.  I'm using synaptics 0.14.5-r1 and it works beautifully.  As for mousedev, it works fine compiled into the kernel for me.  And if you see the ---, then it's enabled, and you don't have a choice to disable it.

Did you do a make modules_install && modules-update after compiling all those as modules?  Did you add them to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

----------

## dmvianna

 *slashcom wrote:*   

> I also added a small section about getting Gnome Power Manager to use s2ram instead of echo mem > /sys/power/state.

 

What's the advantage of s2ram over echo mem > /sys/power/state? The latter works flawlessly for me.

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> Look at dmesg: maybe your video device is detected, but nees the firmware. Elog from linux-uvc tell you how.

 

Yeah, you were right. I had copied the firmware before, but for some reason (maybe recompiling the kernel?   :Rolling Eyes:  ) it went missing again. TX.

----------

## jettjunker

 *slashcom wrote:*   

> Did you do a make modules_install && modules-update after compiling all those as modules?  Did you add them to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?

 

Yes, no, yes.  I just ran modules-update now though.

EDIT: the problem was just a bad xorg.conf... I was trying to use the one blscreen posted on page 9 which resulted in my pad not working at all.  I'm manually configuring my own, starting with the one from the wiki and modifying it using the synaptics options summary, which seems to be working fairly well.

Only oddity is that my old mouse theme doesn't work well anymore... the cursor disapears when being moved over white.  odd.

----------

## dmvianna

Ekiga: Error opening built-in video device iSight! I did follow the Wiki. Now what??   :Confused: 

----------

## slashcom

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> What's the advantage of s2ram over echo mem > /sys/power/state? The latter works flawlessly for me.

 

It doesn't work so well for me.  On resume, the backlight for the screen is off, and macbook-backlight.c won't turn it back on.

----------

## jasl8r

I can not get suspend working with either s2ram or the echo mem method.  Either results in a console screen with a just a blinking cursor and the system is hung.  I am using 2.6.18-rc4 with mactel patches as described in the wiki.  Any ideas what a solution might be?

----------

## slashcom

Make sure you're not using vesa-tng or vesa, first of all.

Is suspend not coming back up, or is it never going down?  I found that using the ondemand cpufreq selector, sometimes it would never go down in the first place.  My understanding was that this was fixed for .18 though.

----------

## jasl8r

I am using only vanilla patched with mactel sources and blscreens config (with bluetooth added).  I am using powernowd, but I also tried with the same results when using the performance governor.

----------

## blscreen

Updated the wiki with a suspend to disk section...

iSight is not working yet for me, my firmware file fails the SHA1 check. I have

```
# sha1sum /lib/firmware/AppleUSBVideoSupport

c6c94dd77b864f8bd231abf3cb2de4c9d139e1bf  /lib/firmware/AppleUSBVideoSupport

```

Can I safely edit the checksum in extract.c without destroying my camera?

Or could anyone give me a firmware file with correct sha1 checksum?

----------

## groox

Hi, I did it. I mean, bypass the checksum, then my problem was, that ekiga detected isight but said that the webcam did no use any of the compatible palettes.

If anyone knows how to fix it, I'll be very grateful.

Thanks

----------

## dmvianna

Question 1:  *dmvianna wrote:*   

>  *ErniBrown wrote:*   Look at dmesg: maybe your video device is detected, but nees the firmware. Elog from linux-uvc tell you how. 
> 
> Yeah, you were right. I had copied the firmware before, but for some reason (maybe recompiling the kernel?   ) it went missing again. TX.

 

It vanished again. Has anyone noticed that?

Question 2: Has anyone figured out how to turn off the monitor on closing lid (and back again)?

----------

## slashcom

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> Has anyone figured out how to turn off the monitor on closing lid (and back again)?

 

Adding "vbetool dpms [on|off]" to acpid rules should work well.  I use Gnome-Power-Manager, which has the feature built in.

On a side note, my DVD burner drive makes a swallowing noise every 5 minutes or so.  /var/log/messages says hda: 

"cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)"

Something to do with adding irqpoll to my boot params?

----------

## dmvianna

 *slashcom wrote:*   

>  *dmvianna wrote:*   Has anyone figured out how to turn off the monitor on closing lid (and back again)? 
> 
> Adding "vbetool dpms [on|off]" to acpid rules should work well. 

 

Could you give me the exact params, file, where in the file, etc? I could not find good documentation on acpid yet.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dmvianna

Is anyone able to hotplug firewire? I can only coldplug it, while I can do both with USB...   :Sad: 

----------

## dmvianna

My present .Xmodmap:

```
keycode 116 = Pointer_Button2

keycode 108 = Pointer_Button3

keycode 153 = Right

keycode 144 = Left

keycode 176 = Up F17

keycode 174 = Down F16

keycode 162 = Return

keycode 158 = Pointer_Button3

keycode 160 = F15

```

As you can see, with that I'm able to turn alsamixer up and down, and also work through the gmplayer menu   :Smile:  . Problem is, I would like to pause gmplayer without using the menu as well. Has anyone figured that one out?

----------

## thouters

Hi, on my new macbook, bluetooth doesn't work (bluez-libs 2.25 and bluez-utils 2.25-r1)

does anyone have ideas to fix this

hid2hci output:

bauknecht armdev # hid2hci 

Switching device 05ac:1000 to HCI mode failed (Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character)

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start output:

Sep 27 22:30:29 [hcid] Bluetooth HCI daemon

Sep 27 22:30:29 [hcid] Can't open HCI socket: Address family not supported by protocol (97)

Sep 27 22:30:30 [sdpd] init_server: opening L2CAP socket: Address family not supported by protocol_

Sep 27 22:30:30 [sdpd] main: Server initialization failed_

----------

## rscow

When I boot from the CD (via REFIt or via holding down the c key) the boot process starts, and I get a Gentoo desktop, however, my X session won't start and I get shunted into the X window that says my settings are wrong.  Specifically, the monitor and its settings.  When I type "gdm" into the console I get the message that it is already started.  If I type startx, I get shunted back into the error messages.  

It also says that GLcore failed to load.  Shouldn't all this stuff be on the CD?

Are there parameters I should add to my boot command?  gentoo --??? to prevent this?

Should I be using a different CD?  I have a macbook that is already triple booting OSX/Windows/Ubuntu and was planning to switch to Gentoo so I could make better use of keyboard mapping, touchpad, etc.  Also, to learn something new about Linux.  

I could modify the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but I don't see how this would help in the long run.

If I type installer in the boot console, the installer starts, but gets to a point and says it has failed.  Both in simulation and actual mode.

I'm looking forward to getting this loaded and up.  I know it can be done.

Roger

----------

## dmvianna

What most people do is to use the minimal installation CD, and make a manual installation. It is much more time-consuming, but then you don't get stuck with an X which can't recognise your hardware.

----------

## rscow

I'll d/l the minimal install CD and give it another go.  Also will post back either way.   Thanks for the response.

Roger

----------

## Aonoa

Has anyone here managed to install Gentoo as the single OS on an intel Mac, ie without OSX on it at all? using elilo?

----------

## dmvianna

 *Heion wrote:*   

> Has anyone here managed to install Gentoo as the single OS on an intel Mac, ie without OSX on it at all? using elilo?

 

Not recommended, because it is likely that one would need it for firmware upgrades.

----------

## Aonoa

That's true, I forgot about that. I suppose it's really no big deal either, keeping a small OSX partition on it for tasks like that.

----------

## DefconAlpha

anybody else have crackling audio from either the internal or external speakers on the macbok?

anybody else have a friggin clue as to why there are two volume controls? i have to have Front turned most/all of the way up to get any high-freq sounds and i have to have Headphone turned up to get any volume and when combined... well... crackling.

----------

## thouters

It would be great if you could just boot the macbook from an external firewire drive into OS X.

I can use the extra 10gigs I had to sacrifice for OSX.  The 4 partition limit is not realy a 

problem since I just made a boot and LVM partition, with logical volumes for everything.

The only features at this point I have to get working are Bluetooth and Suspend-to-ram.

I didn't do the trial-and-error method to get s2ram working, and I'm not looking forward

to it.  Bluetooth will be a bit more difficult, I think the iSight and bluetooth are of a

newer revision than the macbooks the howto applies to.  the iSight works now,

with linux-uvc-0.1.0, but bluetooth remains a problem.  I hope it's fixed soon, I need it

 for a school project.

----------

## dmvianna

 *DefconAlpha wrote:*   

> anybody else have crackling audio from either the internal or external speakers on the macbok?

 

Yes. I wonder if it is fixed in 2.6.18, I am using 2.6.17. This would be the only reason for me to upgrade. Is there any good stuff in 2.6.18 that is lacking on 2.6.17? Anyone?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DefconAlpha

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> Yes. I wonder if it is fixed in 2.6.18, I am using 2.6.17. This would be the only reason for me to upgrade. Is there any good stuff in 2.6.18 that is lacking on 2.6.17? Anyone?  :roll:

 

Nope.

```
andrew@maia ~ $ uname -a

Linux maia 2.6.18-suspend2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 29 10:59:27 EDT 2006 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2500  @ 2.00GHz GNU/Linux
```

----------

## DefconAlpha

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

>  *DefconAlpha wrote:*   anybody else have crackling audio from either the internal or external speakers on the macbok? 
> 
> Yes. I wonder if it is fixed in 2.6.18, I am using 2.6.17. This would be the only reason for me to upgrade. Is there any good stuff in 2.6.18 that is lacking on 2.6.17? Anyone?  :roll:

 

Hey, i have the crackling problem fixed now. I upgraded to alsa-lib 1.0.13, and remerged all of the relevant alsa packages

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-sound/alsa-headers

media-sound/alsa-tools

And now it seems to be fine... However now i get audio always coming out of the internal speakers. The externals drown it out, but if you turn them down Amarok is clearly coming out of the notebook. Also, the front channel does not seem to be as useful, so i can leave it turned all the way down now (as it should be).

Hope this helps.

----------

## dmvianna

 *DefconAlpha wrote:*   

> Hey, i have the crackling problem fixed now. I upgraded to alsa-lib 1.0.13, and remerged all of the relevant alsa packages

 

Just emerging alsa-lib-1.0.13 and its dependency (alsa-headers) was enough for me, as it seems. Thanks heaps!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dmvianna

 *DefconAlpha wrote:*   

> Hey, i have the crackling problem fixed now. I upgraded to alsa-lib 1.0.13, and remerged all of the relevant alsa packages

 

Not quite... Not even after reemerging the stuff you suggested and restarting alsasound... Not sure if I'm using the right versions, or if it's a kernel issue. I am still using the 2.6.17 kernel drivers (no alsa-drivers).

----------

## ErniBrown

vesafb sometimes crash with 100% cpu usage, I want to try intel fb, the one in mactel patches, someone know its name? Which options accepts?

----------

## forkbeard

 *thouters wrote:*   

> It would be great if you could just boot the macbook from an external firewire drive into OS X.

 

You can boot from an external firewire/usb drive into osx.. Just use OSX's Disk Utility to format the external using the GPT partition scheme and it suddenly becomes bootable. You can even load up your OSX Install disc(s) onto an external drive's partition and install from there. All you have to do besides partition it with GPT is hold Option at boot time to get a list of all the bootable drives/partitions attached to the computer.

----------

## diego_82

Excuse me for the OT, I can't find a way to make the Airport work in monitor mode; I don't know if it's possible and which driver must use for this (it's an Atheron chipset card, right?).

Thanks guys. Diego.

----------

## dmvianna

Hey, I am using 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 with the mactel patchset. Every time I come back from sleep, I see gkrellm freeze 3 seconds out of each 7. I feel like the system is *slightly* less responsive as well. Has someone noticed that, or similar behavior? It didn't happen before I've aplied the mactel patchset, I reckon. I am using alsa-driver, ati-drivers, gcc-4.1.1 and the system is up to date. I did not use blscreen's config, for it does not seem to work with my machine.

[EDIT]: 2.6.18 issue. Fixed when I downgraded to 2.6.17-gentoo-r6.

----------

## jettjunker

So my remote used to work just fine, but I havn't used in quite a while... Today I tried to and it didn't work.  I know the remote and sensor work because booted into OSX and it worked just fine.  On the linux side, however, xev isn't even reporting the events.  I have no idea what I might have changed in all the time since I last used it... but xmodmap is still set properly, and that is all that is in the wiki.  (And even if that were the problem, xev should report the events).

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## dmvianna

Did you apply the apple-ir patch to your kernel and enabled it in .config?

----------

## jettjunker

Yea, I rememeber doing that, and I just made sure it was there.

On that note, I figured it was worth a shot loading it as a module instead of having it in the kernel, and now it works... for anyone else who might have trouble.

danke danke.

----------

## dbautista

Anyone has succeded in activating and using the built-in mic with hda-intel?

----------

## oniq

Does anyone know of a Gentoo LiveCD that has support for the Airport wireless ?

----------

## justwantstohelp

 *oniq wrote:*   

> Does anyone know of a Gentoo LiveCD that has support for the Airport wireless ?

 

I know that the Ubuntu LiveCD has the Atheros driver. That's what I use to install/backup.

----------

## Alienfreak

Hi there. 

I just odered an MacBook with the Merom Core (which is EFI 64Bit compatible). It already seems a bit of hard work for me to get this baby running under Gentoo  :Sad: 

Has anyone tried how to activate the architecture features of the Merom? And which cflags would be appropriate.

And did anyone check how the 2.6.19-rc5 works with the MacBook? Do you still need the Kernel Patches with those?

----------

## Alienfreak

I already looked up the Gentoowiki page on Cflags ... but i want your opinion ... just so you know  :Smile: 

----------

## oniq

 *justwantstohelp wrote:*   

>  *oniq wrote:*   Does anyone know of a Gentoo LiveCD that has support for the Airport wireless ? 
> 
> I know that the Ubuntu LiveCD has the Atheros driver. That's what I use to install/backup.

 

Thanks for the tip.  Works great out of the box (needed to setup wpa_supplicant on the Ubuntu LiveCD though).

Anyway,

I'm having an issue setting /dev/sda3 bootable.  In parted it is set as bootable.

However, when I run lilo it says that /dev/sda3 is not set Active.

I did install Linux after Windows (and did a repartition from gparted).

I'm wondering if the partition table is screwed up, and any way to fix it?

I can get into /dev/sda3 via chroot just fine.  And I can still boot Mac OS X, but I get an error that there is no bootable device found when I try to boot Linux.

In Mac OS X my partition scheme looks like this:

/dev/disk0

   #:                   type name               size      identifier

   0:  GUID_partition_scheme                    *74.5 GB  disk0

   1:     Microsoft Reserved                    200.0 MB  disk0s1

   2:              Apple_HFS Macintosh HD       49.0 GB   disk0s2

   3:                    EFI                    25.3 GB   disk0s3

I've had Linux on here before with OS X, so I'm pretty sure its something with the partition map.  Any way to fix the map without hosing my installs?

Oh and don't know why partition 3 is labelled EFI (its ext3), and 1 is EFI.   :Confused: 

^^

I figured I'd edit my post, I'll be trying to repartition using Disk Utility as I have read that parted will mess up the GPT/MBR hybrid partitioning scheme.

----------

## Cobo

So, it seems then, the only way to achieve having more than 4 partitions is dealing with LVM or "transfer" MacOSX to an external hard drive, gaining one more partition... isn't it?

Anyone knows if the LVM works really well and if I should know something more than what in the LVM guide? I'm pretty interested in having more partitions... phisically or logically.

And also... if we could all post or opinions on the CFLAGS topic, it could be very helpful.

I just got mine (with Core 2 Duo) and see how it goes and leave some comment it here.

Cheers!

----------

## dmvianna

 *oniq wrote:*   

> I'm having an issue setting /dev/sda3 bootable.  In parted it is set as bootable.

 

I could only make it bootable when I shrank the main OSX partition with Bootcamp. I used Bootcamp Beta, but so it was "free as beer" for me, but now the beta version is not available anymore.   :Confused: 

----------

## thouters

 *Cobo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyone knows if the LVM works really well and if I should know something more than what in the LVM guide? I'm pretty interested in having more partitions... phisically or logically.
> 
> 

 

I use LVM on my macbook and it works great. Like a charm. I have the folowing partition table:

/dev/sda1               1          26      204819+  ee  EFI GPT

/dev/sda2              26        1331    10485760   af  Unknown

/dev/sda3   *        1348        1478     1048576   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            1478       12162    85815536   8e  Linux LVM

Next month i'm going to try to do something about that ten gig wasted to OSX  :Smile: 

It seems useless anyway since it fails to update the firmware :-S

----------

## Cobo

thouters: Yes, MacOS really sucks... It's nasty that I have to maintain three systems (MacOSX->updates, Windows->University software, Linux->the one I like) while I use only Gentoo... sigh.

Anyway... I'm getting some troubles with the kernel. Maybe s.o. can help:

1. Is it still necessary to apply 'efi_e820_all_mapped_fix.patch'. In the guide it says it's not in the repository anymore, but actually it is. This, trying to make a 2.6.18 kernel and another 2.6.19 too.

2. Haven't tried yet with the 2.6.19, but with 2.6.18 I get the following message when trying to apply the patches:

```
usbhid.patch would not apply cleanly
```

I'll try with the 2.6.19 kernel and see if I get to pass it correctly, but I'd thank anything clarifying here.

And last but not least... Someone here used Grub succesfully?

Cheers!

----------

## thouters

 *Cobo wrote:*   

> Yes, MacOS really sucks... It's nasty that I have to maintain three systems (MacOSX->updates, Windows->University software, Linux->the one I like) while I use only Gentoo... sigh.
> 
> 

 

I strongly sugest you try vmware (server) to run windows on your macbook.  

Unless you require hardware accelerated video (eg CAD applications - which is probable), I think I heared vmware has basic support but probably not the works.

The best way to run windows is in a cage.

----------

## Cobo

 *thouters wrote:*   

>  *Cobo wrote:*   Yes, MacOS really sucks... It's nasty that I have to maintain three systems (MacOSX->updates, Windows->University software, Linux->the one I like) while I use only Gentoo... sigh.
> 
>  
> 
> I strongly sugest you try vmware (server) to run windows on your macbook.  
> ...

 Yeah... that would be the solution if didn't need acceleration... as you said  :Sad: .

About the macbook... I got it "working". I mean... it starts and all, but I'm experimenting some problems which maybe can be about the kernel patching problem.

I've tried with several versions of the 2.6.18 and I always get the "usbhid.patch would not apply cleanly", which might be related to problems after booting. Am I the only one with this problem?

Cheers!

----------

## dmvianna

I had this problem too. Actually, I ended up staying with the 2.6.17, for suspend to RAM works for me with that kernel. A nice patchset for that kernel can be found in this thread. Alternatively, you can just omit the patch which is causing the problem, and use the rest.

----------

## turdus

I'm planning to switch to Gentoo on my notebook too. I read the forums, the wikis, and only one question left to me: how can I use the DVI interface under Gentoo? (for example if I want to watch DVD on my tv with mplayer) Any idea? Does anybody run into this problem? This is the only feature I would lack...

----------

## dmvianna

 *turdus wrote:*   

> I'm planning to switch to Gentoo on my notebook too. I read the forums, the wikis, and only one question left to me: how can I use the DVI interface under Gentoo? (for example if I want to watch DVD on my tv with mplayer) Any idea? Does anybody run into this problem? This is the only feature I would lack...

 

With the MacBook Pro, this works out of the box with ati-drivers. You just have to spend some time reading /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig -h. From its looong help:

```
TV Options:

  --tvf, --tv-format-type=STRING

        Change the TV signal format.  STRING can be one of:

           NTSC-M 

           NTSC-JPN

           NTSC-N

           PAL-B

           PAL-COMB-N

           PAL-D

           PAL-G

           PAL-H

           PAL-I

           PAL-K

           PAL-K1

           PAL-L

           PAL-M

           PAL-N

           PAL-SECAM-D

           PAL-SECAM-K

           PAL-SECAM-K1

           PAL-SECAM-L

        Note: Not all graphics cards support every mode. Regional 

              settings are applicable. 

  --tvs, --tv-standard-type=STRING

        Change the TV standard for TV output.  STRING can be one of:

            VIDEO

            SCART

            YUV

 --tv-overscan={on|off}

       Enable or disable overscan mode for TVout

       Note, not all tv-formats support overscan. Try to 

       toggle overscan off before changing tv-format if 

       and error occurs. 

 --tv-info

         Print out the current tv geometry, tv format, and if the

         tv is physically connected. 

 --tv-geometry=WIDTHxHEIGHT{+|-}X{+|-}Y

              =WIDTHxHEIGHT

         Change the size and position of the TVout display. 

         WIDTH and HEIGHT are in percentage units. Please note

         that the valid range for WIDTH and HEIGHT depends on

         the tv-format selected. However, as a rule of thumb  

         WIDTH and HEIGHT are valid in the range [1,100]  

         X and Y are pixels offsets from centre 

         of the screen. X and Y are have variable ranges dependant 

         on ASIC. Use tv-info to get valid X and Y ranges 

         If tv-geometry is invoked with just width and height 

         then X and Y are assumed to be 0

         See example 5 below for a sample usage. 

```

  :Wink: 

----------

## turdus

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

>  *turdus wrote:*   I'm planning to switch to Gentoo on my notebook too. I read the forums, the wikis, and only one question left to me: how can I use the DVI interface under Gentoo? (for example if I want to watch DVD on my tv with mplayer) Any idea? Does anybody run into this problem? This is the only feature I would lack... 
> 
> With the MacBook Pro, this works out of the box with ati-drivers. You just have to spend some time reading /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig -h. From its looong help: ...
> 
> 

 

That's ok, but I have Intel based MacBook, that's why I'm asking. That's not a problem for ATI, I know.

----------

## Cobo

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> I had this problem too. Actually, I ended up staying with the 2.6.17, for suspend to RAM works for me with that kernel. A nice patchset for that kernel can be found in this thread. Alternatively, you can just omit the patch which is causing the problem, and use the rest.

 Thanks for the suggestion. I tried the 2.6.17 but it turned to cause more problems, so I went back to 2.6.18.

I'm concentrating right now in just one thing... touchpad. I can get it fully working (right button and middle button functions, tapping, etc).

Here's what I have:

- MacBook Core 2 Duo (suppose this has nothing different from the Core Duo related to the mouse topic).

- 2.6.18 or 2.6.18.4 kernel with mactel patches (except the efi and sigmatel ones)

- blscreen's config

- Even created the udev rule for the touchpad as commented on the wiki (without the rule, it didn't work anyway. The rule didn't change anything)

- xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/appletouchpad"

        Option          "Protocol"              "event"

        Option          "LeftEdge"              "100"

        Option          "RightEdge"             "1120"

        Option          "TopEdege"              "50"

        Option          "BottomEdge"            "310"

        Option          "FingerLow"             "25"

        Option          "FingerHigh"            "30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"            "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove"            "220"

        Option          "MaxDoubleTapTime"      "180"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "50"

        Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.79"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.88"

        Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0015"

        Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"

        Option          "TapButton2"            "3"

        Option          "TapButton3"            "2"

EndSection

```

- synaptics-0.14.6 installed

- MacOSX 10.4.8 (suppose this has nothing to be, but just in case...)

Also tried this, with xmodmap, but as for the other keys it goes fine (Spanish keyboard), it does nothing with the keys associated to mouse buttons.:

[.Xmodmap]!!

!! xmodmap for Apple MacBook, Spanish keyboard

!! xmodmap para el Apple MacBook con teclado español

!!

! Se intercambian las teclas ºª y <>

! ºª and <> interchanged

keycode 94 = masculine ordfeminine backslash backslash backslash backslash

keycode 49 = less greater bar brokenbar bar brokenbar

!

! Manzana derecha -> AltGr

! Mayúsculas + manzana derecha -> botón central del ratón

! Mayus + Right Apple -> mouse central button

keycode 116 = ISO_Level3_Shift Pointer_Button2

! Mayúsculas + Intro numérico -> botón derecho del ratón

! Mayus + Little Enter -> mouse right button

keycode 108 = KP_Enter Pointer_Button3

[/code]

This is run everytime XFCE is started.

I know I'm being terrible... Would buy a beer to anyone who can help me fix this  :Wink: . You know it's really desperate to manage through a nowadays desktop without the second mouse button.

Thanks for everything!

----------

## oniq

I figured out my issue with the 'no bootable device' error.  When repartitioning with Linux the MBR/GPT partition scheme lose their sync.  You can resync them in the rEFIt boot menu.

----------

## turdus

Hi!

I have problems with X11. I do exactly as wiki said (AIXGLX+Beryl), but X refuse to run. End of my log:

```
(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) I810(0): unknown reason for exception

(II) I810(0): EAX=0x00004f00, EBX=0x00000000, ECX=0x00000000, EDX=0x00000000

(II) I810(0): ESP=0x00000ffa, EBP=0x00000000, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00002000

(II) I810(0): CS=0x7d8e, SS=0x0100, DS=0x0040, ES=0x0000, FS=0x0000, GS=0x0000

(II) I810(0): EIP=0x0000ffff, EFLAGS=0x00033282

(II) stack at 0x00001ffa:

 00 06 00 00 00 32

(II) I810(0): code at 0x0008d8df:

 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

(EE) I810(0): cannot continue

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(**) I810(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(1): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) I810(1): Option "DRI" "true"

(**) I810(1): Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

(II) I810(1): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GM

(--) I810(1): Chipset: "945GM"

(--) I810(1): Linear framebuffer at 0x80000000

(--) I810(1): IO registers at addr 0x90380000

(II) I810(1): 2 display pipes available.

(II) I810(1): detected 16124 kB stolen memory.

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80c0858]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

I use:

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1 (with AIGLX)

x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r2

Linux version 2.6.18

Any idea?!? And why is it running on display ":93.0"?

----------

## turdus

Hi!

I wanted to correct the wiki page, but I couldn't type the words in the image, because it said: "Requested bogus captcha image". Is it normal?

Anyhow, the modifications I wanted to made in "X11 (xorg)" section:

1. INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" required (at least synaptics to get touchpad working)

2. in paragraph 1c) it says you should insmod some modules, but: i810 and i915 are DRM modules, so you can't compile them nor insmod them with DRM disabled...

3. in 1d) no such operation add, it should be "set". The correct form is: eselect opengl set xorg-x11

Cheers,

Turdus

----------

## turdus

Ok, I really need some help. It's just not working. I do exactly as wiki said, even more, but nothing.

I use: kernel 2.6.18 vanilla + mactel patch, x11-drm. Tested with blscreen's config and mactel config too.

All required modules loaded, everything seems to be fine (I can't include any error message), but running X results in:

AIGLX+compiz: no direct rendering, compiz doesn't start (no appropirate error message, only about missing themes)

XGL+config#1+compiz: direct rendering, no GLX_EXT_TEXTURE

XGL+config#2+compiz: no direct rendering, no error, but does nothing (no effects, no window decoration)

AIGLX+beryl: direct rendering, no effects, no window decorations

XGL+config#1+beryl: direct rendering, Segmentation fault (probably lack of GLX extension)

XGL+xonfig#2+beryl: no direct rendering, everything fine, effects working, but no window decorations.

And for the first time old X starts, also for the 2nd time, but for the 3rd time it gives the V_BIOS error. I restart, and start again. I know, it's strange, but I can repeat this error anytime, and always complains about BIOS for the 3rd time.

Any idea?!?

I have middle white MacBook with i915GM and 2G mem.

Turdus

----------

## Cobo

Turdus, I am having the same issue here... Maybe could be the mesa bug?: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-506651-highlight-macbook.html?sid=fa39f309085a3db03359ca73c8226e1d

I'll post as soon as I try it again.

Cheers!

----------

## dmvianna

Hey, is anyone fiddling with 2.6.19? I just tested gentoo-sources (2.6.19-r2), with and without the new mactel patches, and apparently suspend to RAM is not working at all on it, it reboots instead of restoring. Sound comes from the speakers without any help from mactel. I might give it a go again later, and try to sort suspend out.

[EDIT]: I take it back! 

```
# s2ram -f -p -m
```

 made it work!

----------

## dmvianna

Did someone find out how to turn the touchpad off when a mouse is plugged? I find it very annoying to get touchpad clicks randomly when I'm typing.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## oumpah-pah

I guess you could modprobe -r appletouch, and even create a udev rule to make it happen automatically when the mouse device is created.

----------

## turdus

Hi there!

I thought a summary of my experiences on a middle white macbook will be useful for someone, so here it goes:

Kernels (vanilla with emerge hack):

- kernel 2.6.18 does not work. You can boot up at such, but Xgl makes odd things with it.

- kernel 2.6.19 works fine, mactel-2.6.19 patch applies out of box, but portage x11-drm won't work (maybe cvs version will?)

- kernel 2.6.18.4 is the perfect solution. Everything works, but mactel patch complies about usbhid patch (it applies it doth)

Config:

- use MAKEOPTS="-j3"

- you don't have to worry about LEDS in kernel 2.6.19 config, checked automatically.

- don't use intel macintosh framebuffer, nor i810 framebuffer. Only VESA worked for me.

 (and they will mess up your config due to dependencies)

- you should enable bluetooth in your kernel config.

- compile appletouch, usbhid, appleir, uhci,... etc. into your kernel to make life easier

- compile intel-agp as module, it won't work otherwise.

Graphics:

- AIGLX doesn't work at all for me (funny and strange messages about bad VBIOS)

- Xgl + beryl awesome, but no direct rendering (if direct rendering works, beryl drops a segfault)

Input:

- touchpad with synaptics is just work (with recent portage version)

- bluetooth work, I can scan devices but rfcomm says: "Permission denied" even for root.

- video: direct firmware hack works fine, but only for ekiga.

Output:

- sound seems to work, but nothing came out of speakers, the specified patch unreachable.

WiFi:

- no question, works great! I've installed gkrellm to watch activity.

Conclusion:

Almost everything works fine on macbook as expected, but beryl is quite in alpha state, unconfigurable, and freezes often (specially if part of the window is off-screen). I think avarage users should give gentoo about 2-3 months to fix bugs on mac, a year for beryl and it will be perfect.

----------

## turdus

Hi!

I couldn't stand CPU rendering, so I managed to get direct rendering as follows:

1. x11-drm doesn't compile with kernel 2.6.19

2. x11-drm doesn't compile cleanly with kernel 2.6.18*, does not provide /dev/dri/card*, and segfaults on rmmod

3. I managed to get DRI with kernel modules (2.6.18-r4 gentoo-sources), everything ok, but beryl segfaults:

```

$ dbus-launch beryl

beryl: No stencil buffer. Clipping of transformed windows is not giong to be correct when screen is transformed.

Segmentation Fault

```

That's it. Found nothing useful with Google. I could make beryl run with xgl and software rendering, but I want direct rendering (I know, I want too much). Anybody help?

I use this xorg config. No errors in X.log, only warnings: "xf86AllocateGARTMemory: allocation of x pages failed".

----------

## turdus

*SOLVED*

I got it!!!

1. Don't specify plugins on command line, it will mess up the settings file

2. I had to clear .beryl/settings [_] section a_active_plugins value

Now it works!

----------

## dmvianna

 *oumpah-pah wrote:*   

> I guess you could modprobe -r appletouch, and even create a udev rule to make it happen automatically when the mouse device is created.

 

That is getting trickier than it sounds... My

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{configuration}=="HID-Compliant Mouse", ACTION=="add", RUN+="rmmod appletouch"

BUS=="usb", SYSFS{configuration}=="HID-Compliant Mouse", ACTION=="remove", RUN+="modprobe appletouch"
```

are not sufficient to make it happen. Where to now?   :Confused: 

----------

## oumpah-pah

You can try adding

```
Option "TouchpadOff" "2"
```

in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. It disables tapping and scrolling, so it won't click randomly when your typing. You could also try

```
Option "PalmDetect" "true"
```

which tries to guess if you tapped with your finger or with your palm.

----------

## dmvianna

OK, silly mistake. This works:

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{configuration}=="HID-Compliant Mouse", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/sbin/rmmod appletouch" 
```

But this doesn't:

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{configuration}=="HID-Compliant Mouse", ACTION=="remove", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe appletouch" 
```

  :Confused: 

----------

## dmvianna

And this works!!!   :Laughing:  

```
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{configuration}=="HID-Compliant Mouse", ACTION=="add", RUN+="/sbin/rmmod appletouch"

KERNEL=="3-1", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="remove", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe appletouch"

KERNEL=="2-1", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="remove", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe appletouch"

```

Thanks heaps for pointing me in the right direction, oumpah-pah!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## turdus

I have problems using the disc writer on white macbook, and dunno what could be wrong? I've tried cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha10, alpha11, alpha20, ATAPI and SCSI-emulation. Same results.

```

# dmesg | grep scsi

ide_setup: hda=ide-scsi

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

scsi1 : ata_piix

scsi2 : ata_piix

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sda

scsi 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

```

and

```

# cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'MATSHITA' 'DVD-R   UJ-857  ' 'HBE4' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) *

        1,1,0   101) 'ATA     ' 'ST96812AS       ' '7.01' Disk

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *

```

this should work, but cdrecord reports this:

```

scsidev: '0,0,0'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.34

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'MATSHITA'

Identifikation : 'DVD-R   UJ-857  '

Revision       : 'HBE4'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc-2 DVD-R/DVD-RW driver (mmc_dvd).

Driver flags   : DVD MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: PACKET SAO

cdrecord.prodvd: Input/output error. read track info: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  52 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 21 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x21 Qual 0x00 (logical block address out of range) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

resid: 36

cmd finished after 0.001s timeout 240s

```

also tried mmc_cd_dvd, mmc_dvdplus, mmc_dvdplusr driver, nothing.  What kind of error is "no error" anyway?!?  :Confused: 

ATAPI writing is even worse: despite of what dmesg says,

```

# cdrecord dev=/dev/hda -checkdrive

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported

# cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -checkdrive

Cdrecord-ProDVD-Clone 2.01.01a11 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2006 JÃ¶rg Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open SCSI driver.

```

Does anyone have the same problem and solved the issue?

Turdus

----------

## dmvianna

My DVD recorder works allright, but if I try to simulate, and it fails, it ruins the media. Meaning, it's not really simulating...

----------

## jpalfree

Hi, I just performed a big world update and found that afterwords my touchpad was not being recognised (and as a result, X would not start). After a bit of grief it turned out to be udev

This is the version that is working: udev-087-r1

This is the version that was NOT working: udev-103

these are the errors i was getting in xorg-x11

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so
> 
> (II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0
> 
> (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.5 (1405)
> ...

 

It was also giving me grief about my cdrom drive.

/var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 21 19:31:50 iPenguin hda: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01). Trying to recover by ending request.

 

I don't know much about udev rules, so I have no idea how to fix this. Has anyone had similar problems? Does anyone know of a solution?

thanks.

----------

## dmvianna

I didn't have that problem, and I'm using udev-103. My guess is that the new udev is creating the touchpad device in other address (mouse1, 2, 3?, or input1, or something like that). You can either create a rule to make udev create a symlink for you (say, /dev/appletouch?), or simply find where it's creating it and change xorg.conf accordingly. You won't loose your time if you look in http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html. Believe me, it's really simple.   :Wink: 

[EDIT]: You might want to look in dmesg to see what's the device name of your appletouch.

----------

## jpalfree

i don't think it's that i had the wrong device, i'm pretty sure the device was correct (i'll recheck though). I did do a 

```
% cat /dev/input/mouse{1,2,3} #one after another
```

and saw that the correct one was being read. 

Odd that. 

thanks though.

----------

## Kvetch

I am having some issues getting rEFIt to see my Linux partition and I might be having problems getting Grub or Lillo to work also.  I tried LILO but when it didn't work I wasn't sure if I needed ELILO or Grub instead.

Is the following process wrong?

Install OSX on full drive

Install and resize in BootCamp

Install dmg automatic rEFIt - Reboot - ReSync          ##### Am I suppose to install the tarball instead or use the USB key like some old sites say?

Reboot into 2006.0 LiveCD not 2006.1

Delete FAT32 partition and create Linux partition.  I only care to have one so just /dev/sda3 for /

Install Gentoo following Gentoo Macbook Wiki and the x86 Handbook

Install a bootloader?  Which one?  Grub failed to compile because it stated it had rw issues on /boot but LILO installed fine but now am confused if I need ELILO.

Reboot - rEFIt - resync

rEFIt should then see a Linux part and OSX.

Is this wrong?

----------

## dmvianna

Sounds right, do you have experience with lilo? No, you don't need elilo, but maybe you need the firmware upgrade. Before I did it rEFIt would not see Linux, it would show "legacy OS" instead, and would not boot Linux.

----------

## Kvetch

Thanks, I think I saw what my problem was, I used fdisk to create my partitions instead of parted.  I wiped my partition tables to start over but see now I didn't need to.  I left blank space for Linux, installed OSX and refit, resynced and booted into the LiveCD using parted to create my partitions.  Then I rebooted and resynced in refit which changes the GPT to FAT32 type, I then rebooted into the LiveCD and went into fdisk and changed the part types back to 83 (Linux).  I am in the process of installing now so I will post how this went in a few.

----------

## dbautista

I have problems with s2ram: when I execute ./s2ram, my machine doesn't sleep, but the screen remains black with the cursor blinking... and, of course, the macbook can't be resumed.

Could I have forgotten something in the kernel? Is it necessary to include the 'Software Suspend' option in the kernel config (I only have the Suspend2 option)? Maybe the BIOS version?

This is what I get in /var/log/messages:

Dec 21 17:48:13 macbook Freezing cpus ...

Dec 21 17:48:13 macbook Cannot set affinity for irq 0

Dec 21 17:48:13 macbook CPU 1 is now offline

Dec 21 17:48:13 macbook SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Dec 21 17:48:13 macbook CPU1 is down

My machine:

sys_vendor   = "Apple Computer, Inc."

sys_product  = "MacBook1,1"

sys_version  = "1.0"

bios_version = "    MB11.88Z.0061.B03.0610121324"

I'm using:

Xorg 7.1.1

Kernel 2.6.18 with all mactel-patches (except sigmatel) and suspend2 patches

CVS s2ram

LILO options: "noapic acpi=force irqpoll resume2=swap:/dev/sda3:0xe4000"

My hald is running, I've cleared the PRAM, I've tried to run s2ram with and without X, but no success.

Any clues?

----------

## dmvianna

I guess cvs went unstable again. I was successful using s2ram until I emerged -e world some days ago. Well, try again some time next year, hoping that the developers won't go on holidays before fixing it again...   :Razz: 

----------

## eumolos

is there any way to switch completely off the monitor of my macbook? I'd tried i810switch, but I run x86_64.

greets

Tom

----------

## dbautista

You could try: 

  xset dpms force off

Does anybody know the meaning of /sys/devices/platform/applesmc/temperature_N (with N=0..6)? I can't find information about these files.

----------

## dmvianna

Any luck anyone with associating the command above with lid closure?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bssteph

Quick question (and possible offer), has anyone put together an ebuild for a kernel + mactel patches? I didn't see anything on the wiki or on this thread at a cursory glance.

I went the crazy route (for now) and am running just Gentoo without a major hitch so far. I have a boot problem where sometimes the kernel will see /dev/sda, sometimes it won't (no change in kernel or boot parameters), but I'm working on that now. Naturally it's not convenient to test.

----------

## DocterD

Can anyone post a working x86_64 Config for the Macbook?

----------

## Kvetch

Has anyone with the Atheros 0x0024 rev 01 chip in the newer Macbooks gotten ndiswrapper to work with WPA? I get this 

```
failed to initialize control interface /var/run/wpa_supplicant
```

 but I can get WEP to work.

----------

## Cobo

 *Kvetch wrote:*   

> Has anyone with the Atheros 0x0024 rev 01 chip in the newer Macbooks gotten ndiswrapper to work with WPA? I get this 
> 
> ```
> failed to initialize control interface /var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ```
> ...

 I'm interested in working with WPA2 also, so if you see something please let us know.

Anyway... How did you got to use WEP? This is the first time I'm configuring a wireless device in Linux and i'm not sure of everything I'm done (I haven't been able to get it working neither WEP o WPA or no encryption at all).

If we use ndiswrapper... is it still necessary to emerge madwifi and create net.ath0?

Thanks for everything!

----------

## Kvetch

If you have a newer MacBook with the Atheros chipID 0x0024 (rev 01) then no, you can't use madwifi right now because of a needed update to HAL.  If you have an older version then you just need madwifi and wpa_supplicant.

I got ndiswrapper working with wpa_supplicant but for some reason I could not get it to work when using the ebuilds, not sure if it is because of the Dwext driver part.  I removed both ebuilds then grabbed the source for ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant.  After unpacking wpa_supplicant I added a .config file in the wpa_supplicant dir.  In the .config I added

```
 CONFIG_DRIVER_WEXT=y

 CONFIG_CTRL_IFACE=y
```

 I then compiled with "make" then copied the wpa_supplicant, wpa_passphrase and wpa_cli to /usr/local/bin.

Then I installed the ndiswrapper from it's source.  I believe it was just "make && make install".  Then download the DLINK 645 Windows driver http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=489&sec=0 and unzip.  Then just 

```
ndiswrapper -i net4516.inf'
```

.

After this just create a wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc with something similar to 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

 network={

   ssid="myssid"

   psk="mysecret"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA

 }
```

Then just

```
modprobe ndiswrapper
```

```
 ifconfig wlan0 up

 wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

dhcpcd wlan0
```

For some reason I had to turn off eth0 before I could get wlan0 doing lookups.

----------

## dmvianna

 *Kvetch wrote:*   

> For some reason I had to turn off eth0 before I could get wlan0 doing lookups.

 

It's like that for everybody. If eth0 is on, ath0 goes off. Which is kinda OK if you just booted the computer. My eth0 uses dhcp, and if I boot the computer and it doesn't find a dhcp server, it does not start. ath0 is started before it, so it prevails. Hence, when I'm not plugged and close to a wireless network, ath0 dhcps to it and eth0 doesn't start, and I am seamlessly connected.   :Wink: 

Of course, I changed the default settings for dhcpcd, so it waits only 10 seconds for a dhcp server response.

----------

## Kvetch

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> It's like that for everybody.

 

Ah cool, thanks.

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> Of course, I changed the default settings for dhcpcd, so it waits only 10 seconds for a dhcp server response.

 

I have been meaning to figure out how to do that.  Where did you set this?

Thanks,

Nick

----------

## dmvianna

 *Kvetch wrote:*   

>  *dmvianna wrote:*   Of course, I changed the default settings for dhcpcd, so it waits only 10 seconds for a dhcp server response. 
> 
> I have been meaning to figure out how to do that.  Where did you set this?

 

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_timeout_ath0=60

config_ath0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_ath0="nodns nontp nonis"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"
```

----------

## bssteph

Anybody have the TV out working correctly on a MacBook? I can get output but the refresh rates seem totally off and the screen is garbled. There is noise, which changes when I move windows around and stuff, but I just can't get the picture right for the life of me. Anyone with better luck?

----------

## Genn

How many people have suspend working at the moment?  I've tried a number of things, and as of yet the only thing I can get is a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left.

I did find this http://www.mail-archive.com/mactel-linux-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00198.html, but it didn't help, neither did removing the PIIX module as stated in the wiki.

----------

## dmvianna

I never had problems with the PiiX chip, suspend always worked for me with 2.6.17. 2.6.18 was ugly, but worked, and 2.9.19 broke it completely. From kernel.org's changelog, it seems that they're in the middle of the process of changing each driver's code from the previous suspend implementation to the new one, so no wonder it's broken.   :Neutral: 

----------

## satanskin

So what exactly is keeping one from just installing GRUB to the MBR or whatnot and using it to multi-boot instead of rEFIt? I thought grub was suppose to handle the GPT or whatever gay shit OS X uses now....

Secondly, is there no way to kick OS X's ass to the end of drive and run it off the 3rd or 4th partition? I guess i just don't really see what it is that keeps us from shuffling around the partitioning scheme the way we want it.

Also I saw someone mentioning having to keep OS X for updates, Windows for Uni apps, and then mainly uses Gentoo. What sorts of updates are needed that you must keep OSX around for?

----------

## dmvianna

 *satanskin wrote:*   

> So what exactly is keeping one from just installing GRUB to the MBR or whatnot and using it to multi-boot instead of rEFIt? I thought grub was suppose to handle the GPT or whatever gay shit OS X uses now....

 

You tell me. Do it and report to us your findings.   :Wink: 

 *satanskin wrote:*   

> Secondly, is there no way to kick OS X's ass to the end of drive and run it off the 3rd or 4th partition? I guess i just don't really see what it is that keeps us from shuffling around the partitioning scheme the way we want it.

 

Read my first answer.   :Wink: 

 *satanskin wrote:*   

> Also I saw someone mentioning having to keep OS X for updates, Windows for Uni apps, and then mainly uses Gentoo. What sorts of updates are needed that you must keep OSX around for?

 

I guess Apple wouldn't be too specific, but without the first firmware update I wasn't able to boot Linux at all, even though I had rEFIt installed. It enabled my hardware to communicate with the Linux kernel, you see, small potatoes. The second one supposedly was to fix some suspend/resume bug, but really, my suspend was working before, and then not, mostly because of Linux kernel versions. I didn't see much difference after the update.   :Razz: 

----------

## satanskin

anyone know if a vmware install of OS X would work for the firmware upgrades? What about any luck with dual booting with leopard and gentoo? Would it still have to be the first OS and use the GPT gay shit?

----------

## keman

 *satanskin wrote:*   

> anyone know if a vmware install of OS X would work for the firmware upgrades? What about any luck with dual booting with leopard and gentoo? Would it still have to be the first OS and use the GPT gay shit?

 

Probably yes.

Is there anyone who have linux-only install on MacBook?

How does it work ?

----------

## satanskin

 *keman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is there anyone who have linux-only install on MacBook?
> 
> How does it work ?

 

I'll let you know in the next day or so after i finish getting OS X installed to my ipod. Then I'll have gentoo only.

----------

## keman

I'm going to buy MacBook C2D and using it as my main computer with Gentoo Linux  :Smile: 

Do you think it's a good idea? Or maybe better I should go for any PC laptop (like HP) ?

----------

## dbautista

Keman,

My opinion is that you should consider buying another laptop.

Yes, it's true that all the MacBook's hardware virtually works under Gentoo, but there are several power management issues: I think it gets too hot (even more than in MacOS X), and the battery lasts less than two hours... and I have not been able to get s2ram working. And these details are important in a laptop machine.

I hope that the situation will improve, but we will have to wait for that. (I have a white MacBook Core Duo, I imagine the C2D will be worse with Gentoo; only because it's too new).

So, if you don't want to wait, better look for another laptop.

----------

## dmvianna

 *dbautista wrote:*   

> I think it gets too hot (even more than in MacOS X)

 

I'm sure you can set the fan to start at any temperature you like. My fan starts when the CPU is about 60° C and it never goes beyond 70° C. Instructions here.   :Wink: 

I have not worked on the battery front, but I'm sure if you spend enough time you'll find a solution. There are many solutions described in the Gentoo-Wiki for automagically dimming the backlight, changing the CPU frequency and such.

Answering to keman, new hardware is almost never well supported by Linux, because the community can only work to find solutions after it has been released. But the decision to buy a MacBook or not depends on how much time you wanna spend learning how to configure it, if you can afford to have some functionality not working at first, and if you want it to "just work" or would enjoy the challenge of making it work yourself. I personaly get bored when things just work.   :Wink: 

----------

## keman

OK, but good configured Linux on MacBook will work the same as on the typical pc notebook?

I want to get working suspend2, bluetooth, wifi and the other stuff (except iSight camera), and yes, I can wait for the solutions (and, if need I can use OSX for some time, before everything will work with Linux  :Smile: ).

Thanks for answers, and sorry for my english  :Wink: 

Cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## dmvianna

 *keman wrote:*   

> OK, but good configured Linux on MacBook will work the same as on the typical pc notebook?
> 
> I want to get working suspend2, bluetooth, wifi and the other stuff (except iSight camera), and yes, I can wait for the solutions (and, if need I can use OSX for some time, before everything will work with Linux ).

 

I have bluetooth, wifi and speakers working, plus all stuff related to controlling the special buttons and fancy lights.   :Wink:   Suspend is still an issue; I had suspend to RAM working with 2.6.17, which precluded having a bluetooth headset working alongside the speakers. Now I have the latter, but not the former.   :Confused:   And I heard that ati-drivers (proprietary software, needed for MacBook Pro direct rendering) does not like suspend2...

 *keman wrote:*   

> Thanks for answers, and sorry for my english 
> 
> Cheers 

 

Only if you forgive my english.   :Wink: 

----------

## jettjunker

I have a problem...  after I updated a lot of software I was no longer able to logon (it would prompt for a user, but never for a password).  After many hours trying to repair with revdep-rebuild etc... I just decided to start over.  After much work, I get a kernel panic:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "803" or unknown-block(8,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,3)
```

A few things I can think of that may be related...

I fdisk sda, delete 3 & 4 (3 was the install' 4 was a shared partition for OSX and gentoo), then made new 3 and 4 ext3...  What's odd is I noticed that my old 3 started ~30 cylinders after my old 2... I figured it must have been a mistake, so I just put the new 3 right after... but for all I know bootcamp did that way back when I first installed gentoo.

Another oddity... I forgot to flag sda3 as bootable, so lilo gave me an error to that effect.  I restarted the live cd, fdisk to set that right.  That should fix it fine, as far as I know, but I thought I'd mention it.

After that I tried to boot the kernel, but I got the error "missing operating system"... 

I then used refit's GPT/MBR sync, went back to live cd, and fdisk 3 and 4 back into linux drives and tried again.

Kernel now starts up fine, but panics as mentioned above.  Here's a little more info about my setup:

stage3-i686-2006.1

suspend2-sources-2.6.19-r1

my make.conf

my .config

my lilo.conf

Any ideas?  searching has gotten me nowhere... I tinkered quite a bit with lilo.conf as my searches suggested, but to no avail (it should be fine anyway, since that is based on my old one)

----------

## dmvianna

Check here if you got all scsi options right in your kernel. That's the first thing to check, IMHO. Else, the filesystem or partition is incorrect for some reason, or your gentoo installation is foobar.   :Sad: 

----------

## jettjunker

Hmm... I notice I have more support options than that kernel has, but I'm not missing anything so I doubt that's the problem...

I did try to use the config file that blscreen provides in the wiki though (along with that version of the kernel) just to test to see if that's where my problem is.... but something really odd is happening.  I modified lilo.conf to point to the new test kernel, and ran lilo, and it gave the appropriate output without any error messages... however when I go to refit it's still booting up with the old options.

I suspect it might have something to do with my failed attempts at solving this problem.  In my searching I found sites that said to copy the config file over to /boot/ and the System.map file, even though neither is mentioned in the gentoo guidebook (or macbook wiki).  So, I have 3 kernels, 3 config files, and 3 System.map files, with appropriate -version-suffixes.  I also ln -sf System.map-omni System.map, and ln -sf config-omni config (omni denoting the blscreen test kernel).  EDIT: I doubt this is the problem now b/c I moved all those files, reran lilo, and same deal...  I'm just perplexed at this point.

And my lilo.conf is simply

```
boot=/dev/sda3

timeout=2

lba2

default=omni

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r4-omni

label=omni

root=/dev/sda3

read-only
```

----------

## dmvianna

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

> So, I have 3 kernels, 3 config files, and 3 System.map files, with appropriate -version-suffixes. 

 

System.map is useless. Forget it. And config files are useful when you want to recompile the old options after changing /usr/src/linux/.config, but do not affect the boot process. You should just be sure that whathever name you give to bzImage, it is spelt correctly in lilo. You also have to run lilo each time you copy a new bzImage to /boot, no matter if the name remains unchanged.

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> And my lilo.conf is simply
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I don't have lba2, no idea what it means. Good luck...   :Neutral: 

[edit] blscreen's config never booted my computer. The config I shown you is one of my successful configs. I noticed blscreen's config had different hardware than I have, as checked from lspci. You might want to thin comb your config to see if you can find some misconfiguration... I had to. Sometimes having more than necessary can confuse the kernel, especially when it's the HD driver.

----------

## slashcom

Has anyone figured out how to *ensure* that Appletouch gets loaded before uhci_hcd when resuming for suspend?  I have it able to do it on boot, but when I'm resuming for suspend, the two modules fight over the trackpad and it's random as to which gets ownership.  I tried the tip in the wiki, but it didn't work at all.

----------

## teamxp

heh, it could be   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cobo

 *Kvetch wrote:*   

> If you have a newer MacBook with the Atheros chipID 0x0024 (rev 01) then no, you can't use madwifi right now because of a needed update to HAL.  If you have an older version then you just need madwifi and wpa_supplicant.
> 
> I got ndiswrapper working with wpa_supplicant but for some reason I could not get it to work when using the ebuilds, not sure if it is because of the Dwext driver part.  I removed both ebuilds then grabbed the source for ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant.  After unpacking wpa_supplicant I added a .config file in the wpa_supplicant dir.  In the .config I added
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi! Sorry for not replying before... I have Some serious troubles with my MacBook, therefore I haven't been able to try the wifi thing too much.

I'll retry when the other problems might be fixed.

Anyway, thank you so much for the so-detailed explanation. I'll repost when I can saying if I got it to work.

Thanks!

----------

## iznogood

hi all,

i have an imac 24'' with intel core duo2 and i installed gentoo with 2.6.19-r5 kernel

Everything works great except sound and wireless. I do not really mind for wireless right now but sound is very important and mactel patches do not seem to work, since no sound comes from the speakers. Also i get a dmesg error on hda_intel module about missing codecs or something

Is there any hope or i should give up ???

Thanks in advance

iz

----------

## jettjunker

 *iznogood wrote:*   

> I do not really mind for wireless right now but sound is very important and mactel patches do not seem to work

 

Don't use the mactel audio patch.  unapply the patched, delete that one, and reapply.  (or just delete sources and repatch without it).

Instead compile your kernel with audio support, but neither alsa nor oss selected, then emerge alsa-driver and everything will work swimmingly.

As for my problem, I just gave up and formatted my macbook to be pure gentoo.  The kernel panic was indeed just a bad kernel, but I'm not sure where the problem was because I just ended up using the regular gentoo sources and the config given on the wiki (the one that's not blscreen's).

----------

## satanskin

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

>  *iznogood wrote:*   I do not really mind for wireless right now but sound is very important and mactel patches do not seem to work 
> 
> Don't use the mactel audio patch.  unapply the patched, delete that one, and reapply.  (or just delete sources and repatch without it).
> 
> Instead compile your kernel with audio support, but neither alsa nor oss selected, then emerge alsa-driver and everything will work swimmingly.
> ...

 

Any suggestions on how you got all your stuff working in your gentoo install? You have to do anything special or specific, I mean how did you go about doing it? Any issues to look out for? I tried that a few weeks back but had issues getting my optical drive to work. I never did and ended up having to put OS X back on.   :Sad: 

----------

## jettjunker

 *satanskin wrote:*   

> Any suggestions on how you got all your stuff working in your gentoo install?

 

Not really.  I just booted the 2006.1 i636 live disk (kernel: gentoo-nofb nox), fdisk, deleted all partitions, rebooted to make sure that it worked, then worked through the gentoo handbook, except using a 4th partition for home rather than having it in root (sda3).  I used the config in the macbook wiki with the latest (unmasked) gentoo-sources.  I made a few changes for myself, but everything worked as expected.

----------

## satanskin

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

>  *satanskin wrote:*   Any suggestions on how you got all your stuff working in your gentoo install? 
> 
> Not really.  I just booted the 2006.1 i636 live disk (kernel: gentoo-nofb nox), fdisk, deleted all partitions, rebooted to make sure that it worked, then worked through the gentoo handbook, except using a 4th partition for home rather than having it in root (sda3).  I used the config in the macbook wiki with the latest (unmasked) gentoo-sources.  I made a few changes for myself, but everything worked as expected.

 

which wiki/config exactly? And which module you enable in the kernel for the optical drive?

----------

## jettjunker

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Macbook#Which_kernel_version.3F

2.6.19-r2 (Gentoo sources) + kernel config for use with the mactel-patches-2.6.19

I actually used 2.6.19-r5 with that same config.  You just need to "make oldconfig" first, (then "make menuconfig" if you want to make changes), then "make && make modules install"... etc

Oh, and note that that says mactel-patches-2.6.19, not 2.6.18.  That's what I used, so you'd have to dl/apply with that change in mind.  I also deleted the efi_e820_all_mapped_fix.patch (per suggestion there) and sigmatel_audio.patch (which is just plain dumb...)

I didn't change anything from that config and the cd-rom works fine (though follow that wiki to get the eject button working... I havn't bothered yet, but I had it working before)

----------

## iznogood

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

>  *iznogood wrote:*   I do not really mind for wireless right now but sound is very important and mactel patches do not seem to work 
> 
> Don't use the mactel audio patch.  unapply the patched, delete that one, and reapply.  (or just delete sources and repatch without it).
> 
> Instead compile your kernel with audio support, but neither alsa nor oss selected, then emerge alsa-driver and everything will work swimmingly.
> ...

 

i have tried that before, i also gave it another try now with the same results...

i have sound only with external speakers-headphones, imac speakers are mute. This is mentioned in gentoo wiki but they also say that the problem was solved.

They also have a patch that is working with internal speakers, but i don't know how to apply it, or if is needed anymore. 

http://hg-mirror.alsa-project.org/alsa-kernel?cmd=changeset;node=14772d35b9a64e07d703c9eaac0d34fca76d87eb;style=raw

Can anyone comment on this please??? Also can someone post how to apply this patch on ??

i used alsa 1.0.14_rc1

thanks

EDIT: i noticed that this patch exists in 2.6.19 kernel, i suppose it exists in alsa too...

----------

## jettjunker

One thing I didn't mention was they are considered the front speakers, so pull up your alsa mixer and make sure it's not muted.

----------

## iznogood

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

> One thing I didn't mention was they are considered the front speakers, so pull up your alsa mixer and make sure it's not muted.

 

sorry didn't work   :Crying or Very sad: 

btw, it was already unmuted

----------

## jettjunker

I don't know what I'm doing, but try "modprobe snd_hda_intel".  I just noticed that's in my old /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 that I'm using, so maybe thats the difference.

----------

## iznogood

 *jettjunker wrote:*   

> I don't know what I'm doing, but try "modprobe snd_hda_intel".  I just noticed that's in my old /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 that I'm using, so maybe thats the difference.

 

ok i updated to gentoo-sources 2.6.20 and alsa 1.0.14-rc2-r1 with no result...

maybe this message from dmesg means something :

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS.

is it a BIOS thing?? i mean the lack of a BIOS might confuse the driver somehow ???

----------

## eumolos

Anyone can post a working dual-head xorg.conf? I don't get it working, only no signal on my ext. LCD.

greets 

Tom

----------

## dmvianna

 *eumolos wrote:*   

> Anyone can post a working dual-head xorg.conf? I don't get it working, only no signal on my ext. LCD.
> 
> greets 
> 
> Tom

 

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"    # [<bool>]

#   Driver      "ati"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Unknown Board"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

#   Option      "VideoRam" "65536"

#   Option      "CacheLines" "1980"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

   Option       "DesktopSetup" "clone"

   Option       "OverlayOnCRTC2" "1"

   Option       "ForceMonitors" "crt1"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[1]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1440x900"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[1]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[1]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[1]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        "video"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

Note that you should let /opt/ati/bin/aticonfig make the changes for you. Run it without arguments for help.  This, of course, if you have a MacBook Pro. I don't know how to do it on a non-ATI board.  :Wink: 

----------

## jettjunker

 *iznogood wrote:*   

> ok i updated to gentoo-sources 2.6.20 and alsa 1.0.14-rc2-r1 with no result...
> 
> maybe this message from dmesg means something :
> 
> hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS.
> ...

 

Umn... I don't know about that, but let's make sure we are on the same page.

First, I have a regular macbook (though maybe they use the same sound card -- I don't know)

my /etc/make.conf has ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel", and oss as a use flag (though I don't think either is necessary.  The first makes it so emerging alsa-driver doesn't pull in everything, and the second is just optional).

I'm running gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 patched with mactel-patches-2.6.19 (deleting efi_e820_all_mapped_fix.patch and sigmatel_audio.patch before applying) and using this config -- which is the actual one in my /usr/src/linux dir, just in case I changed something else that I don't remember. 

I emerged  media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1  USE="oss -debug" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel (then a bunch not selected)"

I have snd_hda_intel in my /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

the sound related modules lsmod shows are (which I think are all pulled in by snd_hda_intel):

```
snd_hda_intel          21720  4 

snd_hda_codec         192896  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                80836  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              24004  2 snd_pcm

snd                    55844  10 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc 
```

I don't have any idea what else could matter.  Just try my config...and hopefully all will work for ya.

----------

## Genn

Since dual-head is being brought up right now, what kind of success has been had when it comes to the i810 driver on the non-pro Macbook?  I was playing with it a lot about a week ago, though due to lack of time I stopped trying.  A roomate has the same graphics driver in a different laptop and he was having some success with MergedFB, though I haven't had a chance to fully test that yet.  Has anyone managed to use an external display (The one on the wiki doesn't work for me btw).

----------

## Kreon

 *Genn wrote:*   

> Since dual-head is being brought up right now, what kind of success has been had when it comes to the i810 driver on the non-pro Macbook?  I was playing with it a lot about a week ago, though due to lack of time I stopped trying.  A roomate has the same graphics driver in a different laptop and he was having some success with MergedFB, though I haven't had a chance to fully test that yet.  Has anyone managed to use an external display (The one on the wiki doesn't work for me btw).

 

Hi,

I've got the same problem here. I also tried the one on the wiki, but always no signal on my external display. It's quiet frustrating. Anyone got it it work? I really appreciate it.

greets

Thomas

----------

## dmvianna

If anyone got a 2.6.20 config I would be really really thankful. I can't figure out why it's having issues with every single module I try to load on it.   :Mad: 

----------

## takuan4

 *Quote:*   

> I've got the same problem here. I also tried the one on the wiki, but always no signal on my external display. It's quiet frustrating. Anyone got it it work? I really appreciate it.

 

YES! Please someone get external display working and share the wealth!!

Would be much appreciated..

Also,

How do i get the remote to send commands?

When i run xev as root everything works out of the box and i can get input. However, when i run xev as a normal user nothing comes up..

and so i cant get the remote to do anything..

If you have it working, please let me know how. Thanks

----------

## dmvianna

 *takuan4 wrote:*   

> How do i get the remote to send commands?

 

I believe we had this discussion earlier on this thread. Search it, and you should find some hints.   :Wink: 

On other issue, has anyone successfully made suspend to RAM work on 2.6.19?   :Rolling Eyes:   I was waiting for 2.6.20 to test it, but I realise it might not be a kernel issue, or I might have configured it the wrong way.

[EDIT]: An idea...

[EDIT 2]: Didn't work for me.   :Razz: 

----------

## Kreon

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> If anyone got a 2.6.20 config I would be really really thankful. I can't figure out why it's having issues with every single module I try to load on it.  

 

Hey,

you could use the kernel config which is included in the svn branch of mactel-linux. This should work, afaik.

greets

Thomas

----------

## dmvianna

 *Kreon wrote:*   

>  *dmvianna wrote:*   If anyone got a 2.6.20 config I would be really really thankful. I can't figure out why it's having issues with every single module I try to load on it.   
> 
> you could use the kernel config which is included in the svn branch of mactel-linux. This should work, afaik.

 

There's no config yet in /trunk/kernel/mactel-patches-2.6.20.   :Razz: 

----------

## Kvetch

I am running vanilla 2.6.18-r6 MacBook C2D 2GB RAM and am experiencing a handful of issues I was wondering if anyone else gets.  

Sometimes when working in KDE I will get a hard lockup and am forced to power off and back on.  I can't find any issues in the logs that state the nature of the issue.  I suppose I could run SysRq every few seconds in the hopes of catching it but that could add to any issues that might be going on.  Does anyone else experience hard lockups like this?  I am doing standard stuff at the time (either using Firefox, Konsole or it happens right after KDE loads).

Also the laptop gets much hotter than it does when in OSX.  I know http://gentoo-wiki.com/Macbook#System_Management_Controller can help reduce some of the heat and battery drain but does anyone else have any suggestions for preserving the battery life and heat issues on the Macbook when in Linux?

It appears that after I got wireless WPA working and after I added the ndiswrapper module to load I get kernel panics on boot.  Is this a known issue with the ndiswrapper and the MacBook?

Thanks,

Nick

----------

## jettjunker

Is your firmware up to date?  Mine was ridiculously hot before, but fine now.  (not to mention the fan no longer does that loud/annoying rev up and down thing anymore)

----------

## takuan4

I tried looking for hints of how people got the double-touch right click but couldnt find a clear posting.

I am using synaptics 0.14.6 and i have the touchpad working but instead of the double-touching mac style scrolling works by scrolling the righthand or bottom side. I would like to switch it to the mac style scrolling.

here is my xorg

Section "InputDevice"

       Identifier       "Synaptics Touchpad"

       Driver           "synaptics"

       Option           "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse1"

       Option           "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

       #Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/appletouchpad"

       #Option          "Protocol"      "event"

        Option          "LeftEdge"      "100"

       Option           "RightEdge"     "1120"

       Option           "TopEdge"       "50"

       Option           "BottomEdge"    "310"

       Option           "FingerLow"     "25"

       Option           "FingerHigh"    "30"

       Option           "MaxTapTime"    "180"

       Option           "MaxTapMove"    "220"

       Option           "MaxDoubleTapTime"      "180"

       Option           "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

       Option           "HorizScrollDelta"      "50"

       Option           "MinSpeed"      "0.79"

       Option           "MaxSpeed"      "0.88"

       Option           "AccelFactor"   "0.0015"

       Option           "SHMConfig"     "on"

       Option           "VertTwoFingerScroll"  "1"

       Option           "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "1"

       Option           "TapButton2" "3"

       Option           "TapButton3" "2"

....

i read that i need to load the modules

uhci_hcd

evdev

appletouch

usbhid

mousedev

in this order

but i think because they are compiled directly in the kernel, i can only load the modules

appletouch

usbhid

is this the problem? would loading them as modules instead fix it?

sorry for the stupid question and thanks in advance if anyone has some advice!

----------

## Cobo

I know this petition might sound dumb, but since I'm having a lot of problems I'll ask it anyway.

Could someone with a triple or double boot post the exact order they installed BootCamp, rEFIt, Windows and Gentoo? I know this is explained in the wiki but every time I get a triple boot it ends up being unbootalbe and, once hardware problems are discarded, I think it has to be something related to the boot/partitioning part. So, could anyone do me that favour of listing the exact order?

Thanks a lot!

----------

## dmvianna

 *Cobo wrote:*   

> I know this petition might sound dumb, but since I'm having a lot of problems I'll ask it anyway.

 

That does not sound like either an installation problem or buggy hardware. I have been noticing lots of kernel panics coming out of nowhere in my machine too. Sometimes it complains of not finding the root=/dev/sda3 line in /etc/lilo.conf, for example. And it is there, I swear, because it will boot nicely in the second or third try. That did nor happen before the last firmware upgrade, and it didn't started immediately after, but it might have started after I ran lilo after it (to install a new kernel). I vote for problems of firmware compatibility with rEFIt and/or Linux booters, but this is just a guess. OS X never has any boot issue, that's just for Linux (although I have to confess I'm using the latest unstable gentoo-sources kernels with mactel patches most of the time)  :Sad: 

The bottom line is, if you sometimes get a normal boot, then you installation was correct. If it wasn't, you wouldn't ever get a proper boot.

----------

## Cobo

dmvianna, the thing is I get proper boot with rEFIt booting OSX, Windows and Gentoo with no problem and suddenly, after some days of use... it can't boot anything because rEFIt doesn't even appear! In fact, as I said the not OSX Installation disco or Gentoo installation recognises there is a hard drive in there. It just says: "Error scanning S-ATA bus" or something like that.

I've erased all the partitions on the disc putting it in a USB case and connecting it to the MacBook with the OSX Installation CD. From there I could erase and reformat the HD. But guess... it still says it doesn't find any disc. I formatted it with just one partition with HFS+ and with the GUID option. The WEIRD thing is... I installed OSX in the HD being it in the USB case. I can boot and work from it if it's plugged through USB. But if I put it back in the MacBook I don't get any boot, and the system recognises no HD. Any idea?

After bringing it to the shop various times I asked and the man told me they just connected the MacBook in target mode to another Mac and reformatted from there. I don't have another Mac so I can't do that, but the USB option seemed to work, and actually works, but no result putting it back to the MacBook.

Resuming... How do I need to format the HD to be able to boot from it? I know people who messed up with refit or bootcamp had to reformat it and start again, which is the method to follow?

Thanks a lot.

----------

## dmvianna

 *Cobo wrote:*   

> Resuming... How do I need to format the HD to be able to boot from it? I know people who messed up with refit or bootcamp had to reformat it and start again, which is the method to follow?

 

To start again, you should boot with the Mac OS X installation disk and let it take over the entire HD. Then Bootcamp, rEFIt, Gentoo, etc.

----------

## Cobo

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

>  *Cobo wrote:*   Resuming... How do I need to format the HD to be able to boot from it? I know people who messed up with refit or bootcamp had to reformat it and start again, which is the method to follow? 
> 
> To start again, you should boot with the Mac OS X installation disk and let it take over the entire HD. Then Bootcamp, rEFIt, Gentoo, etc.

 Thanks for the support but, as I said, when I boot with the MacOSX installation disc it says it has no Hard Drive in it. It's not that the HD is not formatted or anything else. If I go to the Discs Utility the only device which appears is the DVD, and if I go to the system profile, under S-ATA, it also doesn't appear the HD. So, the problem is... whatever I do with the HD if it's inside the macbook it's not recognized.

If I take it out and put it into an external USB case, and plug it to the MacBook via USB, it works perfectly. I can install, boot, etc... but, obviously, I want inside the MacBook.

Thanks!

----------

## dmvianna

Then it *has* to be a hardware problem inside your MacBook... and not in the HD. The fact that it may work sometimes does not negate that.

----------

## dizzey

I uppgraded xorg to 7.2 and now it refuses to use the 1280x800 resulotion.

it did work before the uppgrade.

but now i get 

(II) I810(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 45.71-50.53 kHz

(II) I810(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.00 Hz

(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)

i tried to add some more modes to 915resulotion but that did not make any differnce

replace=(

          "3c 1280 800 24"

          "4c 1280 800 24"

          "5c 1280 800 24"

          "3d 1280 800 24"

          "4d 1280 800 24"

          "5d 1280 800 24"

)

any ideas

----------

## jyck

Hello, i have a problem with my MacbookPro under Linux, i hear a strange sound near the left speaker when i move the scroll button of my mouse, this sound only appear when beryl/xgl is activated, i have tried with different kernels and i get the same strange sound. It's a metallic sound, very annoying, does anyone the same problem???

thx a lot

PD:My PC is a Macbook Pro Core2 Duo with ATI graphics.

----------

## Kreon

 *takuan4 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> YES! Please someone get external display working and share the wealth!!
> 
> Would be much appreciated..
> ...

 

Finally, I've got it working. After I bought this week a mini-dvi 2 vga adapter. I used the same config as with the mini-dvi 2 dvi adapter. Anyone have a clue, why the config doesn't work with the mini-dvi 2 dvi adapter?

greets

Tom

```
Section "Files"

        #FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

        #FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

        #FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

        #FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

        #FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

        #FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        #FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

        #FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        #FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

        #FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

        #FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

        #FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        #FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

        #FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        # path to defoma fonts

        #FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "i2c"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        #Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "deadacute"

        #Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

        Option          "MinSpeed"      "0.90"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"      "0.99"

        Option          "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option          "LTCornerButton"        "2"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Generic Video Card"

        Driver          "i810"

        Screen          0

        Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

        #BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

        #Option          "MonitorLayout" "CRT+TV,LFP"

        Screen          0

        Option       "ConnectedMonitor"       "DFP"

        Option        "IgnoreDisplayDevices"   "CRT, TV"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Intel-external"

        Driver          "i810"

        #Driver         "vesa"

        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

        VideoRam        16384

        Option          "Display"       "CRT"

        Option          "MonitorLayout" "CRT+TV,LFP" # put crt on pipe A

        Screen          1

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#        Identifier      "Device1"

#        Driver          "i810"

#        Screen          1

#        Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#        #BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Generic Monitor"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       28-64

        VertRefresh     43-60

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "External Monitor"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       31-83

        VertRefresh     56-76

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "Generic Video Card"

        Monitor         "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "External Monitor"

        Device          "Intel-external"

        Monitor         "External Monitor"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier "Dual-monitor Layout"

        Screen 0 "Default Screen"

        Screen 1 "External Monitor" LeftOf "Default Screen"

        # Option "Clone" "On"

        #Option "Xinerama" "On"

        InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice "Configured Mouse"

        InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# comment out this line to stop using xinerama (dual head)

         Option "Xinerama" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection
```

----------

## dmvianna

2.6.20-r1 works finally! And it is not giving me kernel panics yet, as 2.6.19.   :Smile:   Moreover, it suspends to RAM... Lovely. The trick: don't enable console framebuffer support in the kernel, and get off X before suspending. Here's the script I'm using in place of /usr/bin/s2ram:

```
#!/bin/sh

# suspend to RAM for the MacBook Pro Core2Duo

# by Ortwin Glueck

modprobe -r fglrx

#/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.ath0 stop

modprobe -r uvcvideo

echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/acpi_video_flags

VGASTATE=$(vbetool vbemode get)

sync

sync

echo mem > /sys/power/state

vbetool post

vbetool vbemode set ${VGASTATE}

modprobe uvcvideo

modprobe fglrx
```

I've omitted the original first bit Ortwin, because I don't use KDE. The place from where I got most of the work done: http://www.odi.ch/prog/macbookpro/index.php. Enjoy!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cobo

Again trying with the triple boot... I right now got all of the 3 working, but, do I have to do anything special if I wanted to reinstall OSX? Or just reinstall ir, reinstall bootcamp, run refit, and that's it?

Thanks!

----------

## Cobo

Me again... I might be the most stupid man of all the post  :Smile: .

I'm trying to get my TFT Monitor (Dell 2007WFP) connected from my macbook through mini-dvi to dvi.

The xorg.conf I use is this:

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        # path to defoma fonts

        FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load    "i2c"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc104"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "es"

        Option          "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:nocaps"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "CorePointer"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Generic Video Card"

        Driver          "i810"

        Screen          0

        Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Device1"

        Driver          "i810"

        Screen          1

        Option "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

        BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Generic Monitor"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       28-64

        VertRefresh     43-60

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "External Monitor"

        Option          "DPMS"

        HorizSync       30.0-83.0

        VertRefresh     56.0-76.0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "Generic Video Card"

        Monitor         "Generic Monitor"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           1

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           4

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           8

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           15

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           16

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Secondary Screen"

        Device "Device1"

        Monitor "External Monitor"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 1

                   Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 4

                   Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 8

                   Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 16

                   Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                   Depth 24

                   Modes "1680x1050" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

#Section "ServerLayout"

#       Identifier      "Default Layout"

#       Screen          "Default Screen"

#       InputDevice     "Generic Keyboard"

#       InputDevice     "Configured Mouse"

#       InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier "Dual-monitor Layout"

        Screen 0 "Default Screen"

        Screen 1 "Secondary Screen" LeftOf "Default Screen"

        Option "Clone" "On"

        Option "Xinerama" "On"

        InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"

        InputDevice "Configured Mouse"

        InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

```

Basically is the same linked from the Macbook page in gentoo-wiki, having changed the values of "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" to fit the Dell's.

With this I get a 1680x1050 screen on the Macbook's screen... but no image on the external monitor. I know the monitor itself works fine with those values because it works like a charm with my main computer (though connected through VGA).

I've tried lots of things... any idea?

Thanks a lot!!!

P.D: I'm still afraid if I have to do anything special to reinstall OSX.

----------

## jpalfree

Just looking for some advice and more up to date info than what is on the wiki.

Has anyone tried the 2.6.20 vanilla-kernel? If so, how is it compared to the 2.6.18? I'm thinking of upgrading but I'm very weary about changing something that's working fairly well.

On a similar note, i'm wondering if anyone has got grub working on their macbook. I have lilo right now, but I much prefer grub.

(Sorry if this has already been asked. It is a very long thread...)

----------

## Kvetch

It looks like there is now Madwifi support in an experiment branch

http://madwifi.org/wiki/news/20070328/experimental-support-for-ar5008-802-11n

I am going to test tonight and will post my results.

----------

## dpevp

 *Kvetch wrote:*   

> It looks like there is now Madwifi support in an experiment branch
> 
> http://madwifi.org/wiki/news/20070328/experimental-support-for-ar5008-802-11n
> 
> I am going to test tonight and will post my results.

 

I've tested this version. It works fine for me in unencrypted netwoks, but I'm not able to make it works with WEP or WPA.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

Would you let us in on how you did that dpevp?  So far I've:

```
cd /usr/src/

svn co http://svn.madwifi.org/branches/madwifi-hal-0.9.30.10

cd madwifi-hal-0.9.30.10
```

now, what do I do?

```
./configure

make
```

?

----------

## takuan4

 *jpalfree wrote:*   

> Just looking for some advice and more up to date info than what is on the wiki.
> 
> Has anyone tried the 2.6.20 vanilla-kernel? If so, how is it compared to the 2.6.18? I'm thinking of upgrading but I'm very weary about changing something that's working fairly well.
> 
> On a similar note, i'm wondering if anyone has got grub working on their macbook. I have lilo right now, but I much prefer grub.
> ...

 

I would like to get the 2.6.20 kernel working as well(gentoo-sources). I am using 2.6.18 without any problems (2.6.19 gave me many problems)

However, with the same config as 2.6.18 i compiled 2.6.20 fine but on reboot, i get

vfs cannot open root device "803" or unknown-block(8,3)

please append a correct "root=" boot option

kernel panic - not syncing

for some odd reason. I don't know why. Everything is the exact same as my old config. (yes, i ran make oldconfig).

Anyone got .20 working?

I would also like to know if grub is working.. it didn't work for me before so i'm using lilo =P

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

 *takuan4 wrote:*   

>  *jpalfree wrote:*   Just looking for some advice and more up to date info than what is on the wiki.
> 
> Has anyone tried the 2.6.20 vanilla-kernel? If so, how is it compared to the 2.6.18? I'm thinking of upgrading but I'm very weary about changing something that's working fairly well.
> 
> On a similar note, i'm wondering if anyone has got grub working on their macbook. I have lilo right now, but I much prefer grub.
> ...

 

I've compiled both the 2.6.20.4 vanilla sources and the 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 sources with my config.  I put it in the Macbook Configuration Files  I applied mactel patches 2.6.20 to both (003 *-jovdev.patch).  I not sure why you didn't see it on the wiki I put it there thursday.

----------

## dpevp

 *Dirk.R.Gently wrote:*   

> Would you let us in on how you did that dpevp?  So far I've:
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/
> 
> ...

 

Configure is not needed. Yo must run make && make install. With this you will have the modules and tools compiled and installed. Next try modprobe ath_pci and ath0 inteface will be created. Now you will can use iwconfig, iwlist, ... , and try to connect to you wireless net.

----------

## GladRags

I have a Macbook and I want to install Gentoo on it. I already have Gentoo on a Vaio and thus I do know a little about it.

My issue is that I do not want to install rEFIt and I want to boot Linux from the NTLDR on the Windows partition.

I have partitioned the disk using diskutil on OS X and have Windows installed.

Can I go ahead and install Gentoo ?

Will installing Gentoo mess up the GPT/MBR hybrid ? I will have to use fdisk atleast once to find out the root device.

Do I have to label the linux root device as bootable ? I think this should not be required as NTLDR will boot Linux from Boot Sector in the Linux's root partition.

Thanks for the help,

Have a pleasant time ahead.

----------

## klessou

 *dpevp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Configure is not needed. Yo must run make && make install. With this you will have the modules and tools compiled and installed. Next try modprobe ath_pci and ath0 inteface will be created. Now you will can use iwconfig, iwlist, ... , and try to connect to you wireless net.

 

Is this driver works with macbook (not pro) c2d ?

I have got this message when I try to do an iwlist :

```
ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

----------

## dpevp

 *klessou wrote:*   

>  *dpevp wrote:*   
> 
> Configure is not needed. Yo must run make && make install. With this you will have the modules and tools compiled and installed. Next try modprobe ath_pci and ath0 inteface will be created. Now you will can use iwconfig, iwlist, ... , and try to connect to you wireless net. 
> 
> Is this driver works with macbook (not pro) c2d ?
> ...

 

Try 

```
ifconfig ath0 up
```

 before scanning

----------

## klessou

Thx it works.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

Haven't quite got my Wifi to work just yet.  Heres what I did:

```
emerge wireless-tools
```

Installed the madwifi drivers:

```
make && make install

modprobe ath_pci

cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.lo net.ath0

rc-update add net.ath0 default
```

restarted

ath_pci was detected

```
ifconfig ath0 up

ping gentoo.org
```

nothing

The messages that showed when I booted didn't appear to have and issues:

```
 * Starting ath0

 *   Configuring wireless network for ath0

 *     ath0 connected to ESSID "randkpartridge" at 00:14:BF:F8:2B:01

 *     in managed mode on channel 11 (WEP disabled)

 *   Configuration not set for ath0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up ath0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running udhcpc ...                                               [ ok ]

 *       ath0 received address 192.168.1.100/24
```

iwconfig ath0 shows:

```
ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"randkpartridge"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:14:BF:F8:2B:01   

          Bit Rate:24 Mb/s   Tx-Power:13 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=59/94  Signal level=-35 dBm  Noise level=-94 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:42  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

I think I'm one step away from having this work.  Am I missing something obvious...  ?

----------

## john-boro

Don't you have to do "dhcpcd ath0" or something, to acquire an IP address? Failing that, use the gnome networking gui tool to set it up.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

I found these two dhcp programs:

```
/sbin/udhcpc

/sbin/udhcpd
```

I try "udhcpd ath0"

```
unable to open config file: ath0

udhcpd (v0.9.9-pre) started

max_leases value (254) not sane, setting to 234 instead

Unable to open /var/lib/misc/udhcpd.leases for reading
```

and "udhcpc ath0"

```
udhcpc (v0.9.9-pre) started

/usr/share/udhcpc/default.script: line 7: /usr/share/udhcpc/sample.deconfig: No such file or directory

/usr/share/udhcpc/default.script: line 7: exec: /usr/share/udhcpc/sample.deconfig: cannot execute: No such file or directory

Sending discover...

Sending discover...

Sending discover...

/usr/share/udhcpc/default.script: line 7: /usr/share/udhcpc/sample.leasefail: No such file or directory

/usr/share/udhcpc/default.script: line 7: exec: /usr/share/udhcpc/sample.leasefail: cannot execute: No such file or directory
```

Am I missing a step?

----------

## john-boro

hmmm. If there's a step between having a good signal level on your wireless network, and using a dhcp program to get an ip address, I don't know what it is. The only programs I am really familiar with are dhcpcd and dhclient. On debian at the moment I use dhclient and there doesn't seem to be anything to it other than "dhclient ath0". Try emerging dhcpcd or dhclient for gentoo, you might have better luck with them.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

 *john-boro wrote:*   

> hmmm. If there's a step between having a good signal level on your wireless network, and using a dhcp program to get an ip address, I don't know what it is. The only programs I am really familiar with are dhcpcd and dhclient. On debian at the moment I use dhclient and there doesn't seem to be anything to it other than "dhclient ath0". Try emerging dhcpcd or dhclient for gentoo, you might have better luck with them.

 

thanks.  No luck thus far with it.  If someone who has it working please point out the steps you took...

----------

## bssteph

Hey. I've gotten 2.6.20 to work on my Core Duo MacBook. Specifically, suspend2-sources-2.6.20-r3 + mactel-patches-2.6.20 with everything working except sometimes suspend-to-ram (the sysfs method) doesn't reinitialize the LCD properly and it needs to be suspended and resumed again (and a tty gets goofed, I think this is only happening when I resume to X).

I made an ebuild, too, which just adds mactel-patches-2.6.20 to the suspend2-sources ebuild. It's at http://downloads.incorporeal.org/gentoo/sys-kernel/mactel-sources/ if anyone is interested. Should I put this on the wiki?

----------

## sjs

Your ebuild worked flawlessly combined with the config found here: http://bbbart.ulyssis.be/gentoomacbook/config-macbook-bbb

(page: http://bbbart.ulyssis.be/gentoomacbook/ )

I haven't tried the suspend stuff yet. I've never put Gentoo on a notebook before so setting everything up is going to be new. I love the contrast of having Gentoo and OS X on the same machine.

Thanks bssteph!

----------

## wiselynx

hi everybody,

after months of struggles, my gentoo on macbook system is almost fully functional. just a couple of things are missing. One is dual head, but I still have to do some tries, and I'll eventually ask in a future post.

the thing that mostly concerns me now is suspend to ram. after switching to 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 kernel, with full mactel patches, everything works like a charm, included s2ram. I mean, I can successfully suspend and resume. The problem is the interaction between s2ram and x11. If I suspend with x11 shut down, everything works perfectly. But, if I suspend with x11 running, or even if I stop x11, suspend, and start x11 after resume, x11 dies and locks my keyboard and video. I noticed the system is still responsive, as I can ssh to it and even shut down properly. 

It looks pretty clear that it is not a kernel issue, and that s2ram do function properly. The following log from x11 seem to confirm it:

```
X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686

Current Operating System: Linux Lisa 2.6.19-gentoo-r3-mactel #8 SMP Fri Apr 6 01:50:01 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 10 March 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.2.log", Time: Fri Apr  6 09:51:14 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[snip]

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Touchpad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event9

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event9"

(--) Touchpad touchpad found

(II) GenericMouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOff called

Error in I830WaitLpRing(), now is 143525, start is 141524

pgetbl_ctl: 0x1ffc0001 pgetbl_err: 0x0

ipeir: 0 iphdr: 7f800000

LP ring tail: e0 head: 0 len: 1f001 start 0

eir: 0 esr: 0 emr: ffff

instdone: ffc1 instpm: 0

memmode: 10f instps: 802014c8

hwstam: ffff ier: 0 imr: ffff iir: 0

space: 130840 wanted 131064

Fatal server error:

lockup

Error in I830WaitLpRing(), now is 146529, start is 144528

pgetbl_ctl: 0x1ffc0001 pgetbl_err: 0x0

ipeir: 0 iphdr: 7f800000

LP ring tail: e8 head: 0 len: 1f001 start 0

eir: 0 esr: 0 emr: ffff

instdone: ffc1 instpm: 0

memmode: 10f instps: 802014c8

hwstam: ffff ier: 0 imr: ffff iir: 0

space: 130832 wanted 131064

FatalError re-entered, aborting

lockup
```

( the complete log is available here: http://wiselynx.interfree.it/Xorg.2.log )

I of course followed all of the hints on the wiki guide, but the situation doesn't seem to get better. Has anyone an idea of how to fix this issue?

----------

## bssteph

 *wiselynx wrote:*   

> hi everybody,
> 
> after months of struggles, my gentoo on macbook system is almost fully functional. just a couple of things are missing. One is dual head, but I still have to do some tries, and I'll eventually ask in a future post.

 

I have VGA dual head working on my MacBook. (Or at least it was working a while ago, I haven't tried recently but I don't know why it would change.) It can only do 4:3 over the VGA adaptor, but AFAIK that is a hardware limitation. So I'm sure you could get a config out of someone, if there isn't already anything on the wiki.

 *wiselynx wrote:*   

> the thing that mostly concerns me now is suspend to ram. after switching to 2.6.19-gentoo-r3 kernel, with full mactel patches, everything works like a charm, included s2ram. I mean, I can successfully suspend and resume. The problem is the interaction between s2ram and x11. If I suspend with x11 shut down, everything works perfectly. But, if I suspend with x11 running, or even if I stop x11, suspend, and start x11 after resume, x11 dies and locks my keyboard and video. I noticed the system is still responsive, as I can ssh to it and even shut down properly. 
> 
> It looks pretty clear that it is not a kernel issue, and that s2ram do function properly. The following log from x11 seem to confirm it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have had problems resuming from suspend to RAM when:

* Using s2ram (the sysfs method works much better for me, if you are using hibernate-scripts you can choose which one you want to try first by editing /etc/hibernate/ram.conf)

* Enabling DDC in the hibernate scripts and in xorg.conf

I don't think I've ever seen your error but those are two things to try.

----------

## holloway

hello, 

first things first: Thank you for your great work, it is amazing what you have done, and (almost) everything worked directly pretty well! 

But i have a problem with the FN key, which is simply NOT working, as well as the special key button ( ALTGr for Germans). 

Got the eject key working, so pommed should work, but FN doesnt do the trick. 

I am using German keymap, with xmodmap. Here is the conf file: 

```
!!

!! xmodmap for Apple MacBook - German layout

!!

! Let the left apple key act as mode switch

keycode 115 = Mode_switch

! Use the right apple switch as "ALT_GR" key, provides the additional

! characters you find on a tradition pc keyboard (example @)

! !! Also this key acts as right mouse button when used with left apple key

keycode 116 = ISO_Level3_Shift NoSymbol Pointer_Button3

! Use the Delete key correctly

! Maps to center mouse if used with left apple key

keycode 108 = Delete Delete Pointer_Button2

! Page Up/Down

keycode 98 = 0xff52 NoSymbol 0xff55

keycode 104 = 0xff54 NoSymbol 0xff56

keycode 100 = 0xff51 NoSymbol 0xff50

keycode 102 = 0xff53 NoSymbol 0xff57

! Switch keys ( lt/gt <-> circle/accent )

keycode 94 = 0xfe52 0x00b0 0x00ac 0x00ac 0x00ac 0x00ac

keycode 49 = 0x003c 0x003e 0x007c 0x00a6 0x007c 0x00a6

keycode 108 = Delete

!keycode 115 = Insert

keycode 116 = Mode_switch

keycode 153 = Right

keycode 144 = Left

keycode 176 = Up

keycode 174 = Down

keycode 162 = Return

keycode 158 = Escape
```

i got most of the stuff in there from the howto... Delete works as well btw... 

So, can anybody help me? I havent found the correct answer here in the Thread, but maybe i have overseen something. I am happy for any help ... 

cheers hollo

----------

## Cobo

Another one with FINALLY wifi working...  :Smile: . It feels so good!

Thanks for the explanations. For the record I used madwifi from the svn, wireless-tools and dhcpd.

One question...

```
ln -s net.lo net.ath0
```

Is this step necessary? I haven't done it and it works, but I don't if it would be better to create the symlink and why.

Now I'll try the dual-monitor thing, the 2.6.20 kernel, suspend2ram, etc... so much work!

Thanks again.

----------

## nico_calais

It seems I bought my macbook at the right time  :Smile: 

----------

## Cobo

As I'm seeing it at the moment, there isn't a complete config for the 2.6.20 kernel... some lack proper suspend, some lack gensplash, some lack whatever... Isn't there one config that has it all? At list gensplash, suspend, 3D...

If not, which are you using of all the available ones?

Thanks!

----------

## iamscared

Hi all!

I have a Core 2 Duo Blackbook with Gentoo installed. Everything is working perfectly, with exception to suspend-to-ram. But I noticed right now (gkrellm output) that the applications are being executed on only one processor. I tried concorrent emerges and computer-intensive multi-threaded programs and the applications are still being executed only on CPU0. My kernel has SMP, SMT and CPU_HOTPLUG enabled.

The output of cat /proc/cpuinfo shows both processors running at 2GHz and dmesg shows two processors being initialized. I'm running Gentoo/AMD64.

What can I do to solve this problem or get more information (logs, debugs) about it?

Thanks in advance and sorry about my bad english!

----------

## GladRags

MadWifi from Experimental branch does not work for me with wireless-tools on a Core 2 Duo Macbook.

The device comes up but I am not able to connect to the Access Point.

Has anyone been able to connect to a WEP enabled Access Point ? If yes, can you please give the steps and version number of various packages ?

I am using wireless-tools-29_pre10 with madwifi-hal-0.9.30.10.

Thanks a lot, have the best of life.

----------

## Kreon

Hi,

You cannot connect to an encrypted network at this time. WEP/WPA won't work. 

The connection to my Access Point is associated, but I don't get an ip address. Right now, we only can wait until the issue will be fixed.

greets

thomas

----------

## Kreon

 *iamscared wrote:*   

> I tried concorrent emerges and computer-intensive multi-threaded programs and the applications are still being executed only on CPU0. My kernel has SMP, SMT and CPU_HOTPLUG enabled.
> 
> 

 

Hi,

take a look at you make.conf. Have you set the MAKEOPTS variable correctly? MAKEOPTS="j-4" should be right.

greets

Thomas

----------

## iamscared

 *Kreon wrote:*   

>  *iamscared wrote:*   I tried concorrent emerges and computer-intensive multi-threaded programs and the applications are still being executed only on CPU0. My kernel has SMP, SMT and CPU_HOTPLUG enabled.
> 
>  
> 
> Hi,
> ...

 

Yes, MAKEOPT was set correctly.

I just found the problem. When I booted a Suspend2 kernel with suspend-to-disk capabilities, my SMP/SMT support was gone. The solution was to remove the resume2=file parameter on grub.

----------

## moros

For those having trouble with suspend to ram on the Macbook non-pro Core 2 Duo within X11, try upgrading xf86-video-i810 to 2.0.0 and using the "echo mem > /sys/power/state" method. I added a new section to the wiki describing the setup I'm using at moment which seems fairly reliable.

Also something everyone should try is using colour calibration profile that comes with OS X. It really makes a huge difference.

----------

## dmvianna

Works on the MacBook Pro CoreDuo too.   :Smile:   I've updated the wiki, it's a different color calibration file for that one. Excellent tip!

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

I can say finally that I am real happy with how my MacBook is running today.  Due to an odd occurrence lately, I've had to reinstall my Gentoo nearly from scratch.  And I can tell you this system now rocks!  I no longer need 915 resolution, all resolutions available are in the Screen Resolution Control Panel.  Gnome-power-manager works as expected.  I.e. is able to change the brightness of the screen, does so when the power is unplugged, and Suspends!  Yep suspend works nice!  Trackpad and screen don't hang.  And yesterday I finally got the guts to install Beryl!  

Thats not to say there aren't a few problems.  WiFi still refuses to resolve an IP, and gnome-volume-manager won't mount my disks on my desktop (only works if dbus is restarted).  That said I'm ecstatic, very very happy.

BTW, I updated the Beryl section in the Wiki.  I put in a description and a basic instruction.  I was a bit scared installing Beryl (as this is the first time I did it) but after a little bit of research it wasn't too bad.  And it Wild!  It does have a hitch or two.  It interferes with my gnome-power-manager, and it doesn hang time to time, so it's probably not for everyone.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

 *moros wrote:*   

> Also something everyone should try is using colour calibration profile that comes with OS X. It really makes a huge difference.

 

Thanks moros.  Thats something else.  Coool!

----------

## piwacet

FYI, I just bought a macbook, downloaded the current trunk version of the atheros driver for the wireless, and it more or less works perfectly, I'm using WEP 128 bit encryption.   For some reason the scripts don't always generate a connection to the network, but usually when I try a second time they do connect; once the connection is made the network seems to be working perfectly.

----------

## dmvianna

The speakers stopped working with 2.6.21-r2 + mactel patches here. Anyone got the same?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

Yeah?  The built in speakers?  I'm using that build too - vanilla sources.  I'm not using the patches though as I noticed some mactel patches have made it into the rc: smc, temperature sensor, and appletouch.  Maybe you can try that.

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

Hi! I found the guide on gentoo-wiki, and it has given me a good start with my shiny new MacBook.

Here's some feedback:

I used the kernel-config on the wiki with the suspend2-mactel-2.6.20-kernel and bizarrely enough, neither SCSI-Disk (needed for SATA) nor keyboard were enabled. It took a couple of reboots to figure out. Maybe the suspend2-mactel ebuild should provide a config of its own? (Is the author reading this thread?)

And some questions:

I've tried pommed - but it doesn't recognize my machine as a mac, and won't start. Is there a work-around - or should I wait for a newer version?

I'd like to try KVM with MacOSX. Has anyone done this before?

Cheers!

Edit:

When I added applesmc, it refused to compile. Make complained that jiffies and HZ wasn't defined in the driver (both as module and compiled in). Any ideas?

----------

## piwacet

Interesting I have both of your problems too, on my recently purchased macbook.  Pommed errors out saying non-apple machine, just after a line which says the SMBios detected apple as the vendor.  And I can not compile the smc module in my kernel.  I'm using the vanilla kernel, version 2.6.20.11 with the mactel patches.  I did not post because I am not using one of the known working kernel combos.  But interesting that you have the same problem.  My plan was to wait until vanilla 2.6.22 was released, which is supposed to include many of the mactel patches, including I think the smc patch.

The pommed problem, however, I'm not sure about.  I'm using refit version 9, maybe it's the problem?  I haven't tried any other bootloaders.

----------

## naelq

hello world!!  :Very Happy: 

i'm reporting another success installing Gentoo on a Core2Duo MacBook.

using:

>> suspend2-sources-2.6.21-r5

>> mactel-patches-2.6.21 though i didn't use s2ram yet!

>> madwifi-hal-0.9.30.13-r2351-20070519

wifi with WPA is working 101%, though the signal is *only* ~70% (the AP is just besides the MacBook! LOLOLOL!)

running X & KDE, pommed handles the keys fine, though an OSD feature would be nice. (i know that pbbuttons has the OSD..).

Kpowersave handles the battery/power management fine. (though i didn'y use s2ram yet!)

KNetworkManager works very very well running my wifi WPA connection.

stuff to do:

1. improve battery time!! guys, on OSX i have at least 4 hours, with wifi, lowest brightness (my eyes are still ok!) & BT off. with Linux & same config, it's no more than 3 hours!! (i know that the wifi driver is a factor..)

2. i suspect that the soundcard isn't performing as good as in OSX, i will try to use the alsa-driver.

3. setup dual monitor lappy+my 20" LCD, maybe next week or two when i get the mini-dvi to dsub adapter.

PS, most of the info/fixes i've found on Ubuntu's wiki/forums rather than on Gentoo's!! guys we most work harder!! i'm working on a detailed log for my work so far..

if any of you needs one (or more) of my config files, i'll be more than happy to help.  :Smile: 

----------

## naelq

on a side note, do you know if this kbd/mouse set would work with linux?

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard_mice_combos/devices/158&cl=us,en

thnx

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

Pleasant to hear that all went well, naelq.  Installing the first time is large achievement.  I just upgraded to gnome-2.18 and felt the same thing (though it's still a bit buggy.)

 *naelq wrote:*   

> i suspect that the soundcard isn't performing as good as in OSX, i will try to use the alsa-driver.

 

Changing from the kernel driver to the alsa driver won't make any difference as they are essentially reincarnations of the same driver.

 *Quote:*   

> i'm working on a detailed log for my work so far..
> 
> if any of you needs one (or more) of my config files, i'll be more than happy to help. 

 

Nice to see other peoples work. Everyones experience is different, so contributions are always welcome,

----------

## Jimmers

Does anyone know if pbbuttons is working with the Macbooks?

----------

## naelq

sure it works  :Smile: 

----------

## pertheusual

Hello all, 

    I'm new to Gentoo and first, thanks a bunch for keeping an awesome Macbook Wiki section. I've got a 2GHz Macbook Core2Duo with suspend2-sources-2.6.21 with mactel patches. I haven't actually tried to suspend yet though.

I spent the past few days getting everything I wanted squared away and I had a few things I wanted to ask.

What sort of temperatures are you guys registering?

  Gkrellem is giving me 58 at pretty much idle. 

  I was testing out VLC and Beryl at the same time and the temp went up to 66 or so with the fan speed increasing to 6200 automatically.

  I also feel like the fans just generally don't speed up enough for a given temperature. 

  Maybe it's just registering the wrong temp?

What sort of Wifi signal strength is everyone getting?

  I saw a few other people mention things in here about Wifi signal strength in this thread. 

  I can connect to WEP networks and such using NetworkManager in gnome, but the strength is only around 35%, even sitting right next to the thing.

Does everyone have Pommed running?

  I installed it and when I press eject, the icon displays and that works fine, but none of the other features work.

  Pressing F1 brings up help. Fn+F1 does nothing, F2 does nothing, FN+F2 brings up another help, and so on.

Anyone here tried VMWare Server?

  I've installed it and it works nicely, but I haven't been able to get the network bridging to work with the wireless. Works nicely with eth0 though.

VLC/Video programs working?

  After I emerged VLC, any attempt to play large videos gave me an X Window System Error: "The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'". I have no idea what causes it. The resolution I found in VLC was to set the video output module to "X11" instead of Default.  So yeah, anyone else seen that or know an actual solution?

Thanks much!

----------

## john-boro

 *Jimmers wrote:*   

> Does anyone know if pbbuttons is working with the Macbooks?

 

I know that pommed is now in portage, and it does a far better and more specialised job with macbooks than pbbuttons did, for me anyway. Gpomme is the graphical notification package for it, but I'm not sure if this is in portage yet.

----------

## dmvianna

 *john-boro wrote:*   

> Gpomme is the graphical notification package for it, but I'm not sure if this is in portage yet.

 

Oh, that is part of app-laptop/pommed! You just have to run the pommed init script (/etc/init.d/pommed start) and then run gpomme every time you launch your WM (mine is fluxbox) or GE (Gnomme, KDE). It's all explained in http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook#pommed.

----------

## Jimmers

I really liked pbbuttons on my iBook, though.  On my iBook, it  did the suspend, throttling, all the keys, etc, and was really convenient, all without any graphical stuff.

Although, I've recently merged the 0.8.0 version oif pbbuttonsd in portage (it seems to support Macbooks, KEYWORDS="ppc ~x86") onto an ~amd64 Macbook.  It compiles fine, but it doesn't run:

```
WARNING: No event devices available.  Please Check your configuration.

WARNING: No backlight driver available - check your Kernel configuration.
```

```
$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep "EVENTS\|BACKLIGHT"

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y
```

Anyone gotten pbbuttons to run on an ~amd64 Macbook, or should I just do a 32-but kernel?

----------

## piwacet

I believe the recent problems with getting pommed to start from the "unknown vendor" error may be solved in the 1.6 release, as per change log on the debian website:

 *Quote:*   

> pommed  (1.6~dfsg-1) unstable; urgency=low
> 
>    * New upstream release.
> 
>      + Support new "Apple Inc." SMBIOS vendor ID.
> ...

 

I'm trying to hack together an e-build to give this a try, but no luck so far.

----------

## dmvianna

 *piwacet wrote:*   

> I believe the recent problems with getting pommed to start from the "unknown vendor" error may be solved in the 1.6 release, as per change log on the debian website:
> 
>  *Quote:*   pommed  (1.6~dfsg-1) unstable; urgency=low
> 
>    * New upstream release.
> ...

 

Pic0's overlay has a working ebuild for pommed cvs. 

```
$ cat /etc/layman/layman-picoverlay.xml 

<?xml version="1.0" ?>

<layman>

  <overlay

      type = "svn"

      src  = "svn://svn.tuxfamily.org/svnroot/picoverlay/ebuilds/trunk"

      contact = "guill.p@gmail.com"

      name = "picoverlay">

    <link>

      http://picoverlay.tuxfamily.org/

    </link>

    <description>

      This is an overlay for Gentoo Portage containing some useful ebuilds for

      Intel based Apple laptops (MacBook and MacBook Pro), plus other random

      ebuilds.

    </description>

  </overlay>

</layman>

```

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

I would like to see pommed add support for the function key - hard to believe that it hasn't been added yet to the keyboard driver.  I wonder if there will be conflicts with pommed and gnome-2.18.  I just noticed that gnome-2.18 has support for keyboard and volume, plus the interface:

http://www.archive.org/download/ToddPartridgeRandomImagesonDesktop/Volume.png

Still doesn't have brightness, but it does have eject.

Also I just put Compiz on my MacBook.  Took a bit of work, I'll post what I did on the wiki.

----------

## piwacet

So I ended up just downloading the source tarball for the pommed 1.6 release, and compiled and  installed it by hand, and it seems to be working, no "unknown vendor" problem.  I haven't tested all the functionality, but at least I've been able to eject the CD that's been in the dvd drive for weeks now.

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

 *piwacet wrote:*   

> So I ended up just downloading the source tarball for the pommed 1.6 release, and compiled and  installed it by hand, and it seems to be working, no "unknown vendor" problem.  I haven't tested all the functionality, but at least I've been able to eject the CD that's been in the dvd drive for weeks now.

 

I just took the 1.5 ebuild and renamed it, and the patch. The only hitch was that the ebuild insisted on downloading pommed 1.5, but named as 1.6. When I did a manual download of 1.6, it worked perfectly.

----------

## Jimmers

 *Dirk.R.Gently wrote:*   

> I would like to see pommed add support for the function key - hard to believe that it hasn't been added yet to the keyboard driver.

 

You want to add the following to the kernel:

```
CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y
```

----------

## Jimmers

 *Jimmers wrote:*   

> Although, I've recently merged the 0.8.0 version oif pbbuttonsd in portage (it seems to support Macbooks, KEYWORDS="ppc ~x86") onto an ~amd64 Macbook.  It compiles fine, but it doesn't run:

 

I've gotten pbbuttonsd-0.8.0 to compile and run, but I want to tap!

Relevent kernel .config options:

```
CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y 

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y 

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y 

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y
```

My current pbbuttonsd.cnf:

```
[SYSTEM]

#userallowed=paranoid

CmdTimeout=8

autorescan=no

[MODULE DISPLAY]

#LCD_Brightness=90

LCD_FadingSpeed=448

LCD_AutoadjMode=linear

LCD_AutoadjParm_onBattery=0,1,94,54

LCD_AutoadjParm_onAC=0,1,94,100

#KBD_OnBrightness=21

KBD_FadingSpeed=0

KBD_AutoadjMode=hysteresis

KBD_AutoadjParm_onBattery=10,100,28,0

KBD_AutoadjParm_onAC=10,100,28,0

Device_FB=/dev/fb0

UseFBBlank=false

DimFullyDark=false

CRT_MirrorKey=65 + ctrl

[MODULE CDROM]

Device=/dev/cdrom

EjectCDKey=161

EjectCDKeyDelay=0

[MODULE MIXER OSS]

Device=/dev/mixer

Channels=volume, speaker

[MODULE MIXER ALSA]

Card=default

Channels=Master, PC Speaker

VolumeUpKey=115

VolumeDownKey=114

MuteKey=113

[MODULE PMAC]

TPModeUpKey=225 + alt

TPModeDownKey=224 + alt

TPMode=drag

KBDMode=fkeyslast

Batlog=none

NoTapTyping=yes

[MODULE POWERSAVE]

onAC_Policy=performance

onAC_TimerAction=none

onAC_CoverAction=suspend-to-ram

onAC_KeyAction=suspend-to-ram

onAC_SuspendTime=0

onAC_DimTime=0

onBattery_Policy=powersave

onBattery_TimerAction=suspend-to-ram

onBattery_CoverAction=suspend-to-ram

onBattery_KeyAction=suspend-to-ram

onBattery_SuspendTime=3000

onBattery_DimTime=600

SleepKey=116

SleepKeyDelay=0

BWL_First=22

BWL_Second=10

BWL_Last=3

Script_PMCS=/etc/power/pmcs-pbbuttonsd %s %s %s

EmergencyAction=sleep

HeartbeatBeep=false

CPULoad_sleeplock=true

CPULoad_min=20

CPULoad_period=20

NETLoad_sleeplock=true

NETLoad_min=4096

NetLoad_period=20

NETLoad_device=eth0

IBAM_DataDir=/var/lib/ibam
```

This all seems to work, at least for the eject button.  I'm still missing sound, both through the speakers and the output jacks, but that's probably something separate.  I'm missing module 'applesmc,' so there's no backlight control.  Also, anyone know how I can configure pbbuttons so that I can tap on the trackpad and have it register as a left click?

EDIT:  I should add that I had to emerge with USE="-ibam acpi debug alsa oss macbook."  ~amd64 seems to choke when compiled with ibam support.

EDIT2:  I had to eventually compile pbbuttonsd-0.8.0 from scratch.  The "macbook" compile-time option is for some reason disabled in the current ebuild, and it's needed for x86_64.  Compiling without it will give you a floating point error, and pbbutonsd segfaults.

----------

## nss

To anyone single-booting gentoo on their macbook, do you know why the computer has a blank grey screen for around 30 seconds when first powering on, right before grub appears? I find this very annoying.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

There is some delay for all mac-intel users.  Since MacBooks use an emulated bios this can take awhile to be recognize hardware information.  It seems to vary though.  Have you tried installed grub once more?

----------

## pertheusual

What sort of temperatures do you all get from GKrellm? I don't really trust mine because they register as around 60 idle in linux, but 35-40 idle in windows.

Thanks.

----------

## arthurv

i'm getting an error with pommed...google turns up nothing.

```
localhost arthur # pommed -f

I: pommed v1.6 ($Rev: 333 $) Apple laptops hotkeys handler

I: Copyright (C) 2006-2007 Julien BLACHE <jb@jblache.org>

pommed configuration:

 + General settings:

    fnmode: 1

 + ATI X1600 backlight control:

    initial level: -1

    step: 10

 + Intel GMA950 backlight control:

    initial level: 0xffffffff

    step: 0xf

 + Audio volume control:

    card: default

    initial volume: -1

    step: 10%

    volume element: PCM

    speaker element: Front

    headphones element: Headphone

 + Keyboard backlight control:

    default level: 100

    step: 10

    auto on threshold: 20

    auto off threshold: 40

    auto enable: yes

 + CD eject:

    enabled: yes

    device: /dev/dvd

 + Apple Remote IR Receiver:

    enabled: no

I: SMBIOS machine check: running on a MacBook2,1

E: Not primary DBus name owner

W: Could not connect to DBus system bus

E: Not primary DBus name owner

E: Not primary DBus name owner

E: Not primary DBus name owner

```

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

 *Jimmers wrote:*   

>  *Dirk.R.Gently wrote:*   I would like to see pommed add support for the function key - hard to believe that it hasn't been added yet to the keyboard driver. 
> 
> You want to add the following to the kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah, I found it.  Not sure just how I overlooked it before:

```
    Symbol: USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK [=n]

    Prompt: Enable support for iBook/PowerBook/MacBook/MacBookPro special k

      Defined at drivers/hid/usbhid/Kconfig:27

      Depends on: INPUT && USB_HID

      Location:

        -> Device Drivers

          -> HID Devices

            -> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support (USB_HID [=n])
```

So I compiled the kernel and now the function key does just fine.  Brightness, volume, numlock all work as expected.  I used the keyboard setion in the wiki and function key now works as shift does.  appreciate the help.

----------

## Jimmers

Hey guys,

I'm at a complete loss for getting sleep to work on my Macbook C2D, 1,83 Ghz.  Here's my .config.  The only difference between mine and numerous other .configs that work is that I have CONFIG_X86_64=y in mine.  If anyone has a Core2 Duo Macbook with an amd64 profile that can suspend to ram, post up your .config, or post a diff or something.  Otherwise I'm SOL  :Sad: 

Appreciated

----------

## iamscared

I got suspend2ram working flawlessly on 2.6.20. The same config did not work on 2.6.21.

----------

## Jimmers

I gave 2.6.20.1 and 2.6.20.6 a go, but to no avail.  I get a blinking cursor on a black screen for a while, then the system freezes with the fan still running and no way to wake the machine back up.

Sleep's really important for me on a laptop, so I'd be willing to reinstall everything with a IA32 profile, but I don't want to lose access to registers of whathaveyou.  What, on the machine level, would I lose by running a 32-bit kernel?

Thanks again for any help.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

 *Jimmers wrote:*   

> I gave 2.6.20.1 and 2.6.20.6 a go, but to no avail.  I get a blinking cursor on a black screen for a while, then the system freezes with the fan still running and no way to wake the machine back up.
> 
> Sleep's really important for me on a laptop, so I'd be willing to reinstall everything with a IA32 profile, but I don't want to lose access to registers of whathaveyou.  What, on the machine level, would I lose by running a 32-bit kernel?
> 
> Thanks again for any help.

 

I think using as 32 v 64 bit linux is pretty negligible.  Though I need to hear more users try it.  Look's as if your are trying to run a stable vanilla sources?  I had to stepped to gentoo sources 2.6.21-r3 lately to fix alsa and ram supend works nice.  If you find it difficult to wait you might wanna try that.

----------

## wiselynx

I don't know if this was already reported as a working feature (I think it wasn't, as I didn't see any success report about it).

I managed to get the external monitor to work on a MB CD using a patched version of i810switch and the apple mini-dvi to vga adapter. As it worked so well, I opened a bug on gentoo bugzilla to propose the patch, and I updated the Gentoo  Macbook wiki with instructions.

I hope it will be useful to somebody ^_^

----------

## irbaboon

 *Jimmers wrote:*   

> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm at a complete loss for getting sleep to work on my Macbook C2D, 1,83 Ghz.  Here's my .config.  The only difference between mine and numerous other .configs that work is that I have CONFIG_X86_64=y in mine.  If anyone has a Core2 Duo Macbook with an amd64 profile that can suspend to ram, post up your .config, or post a diff or something.  Otherwise I'm SOL 
> 
> Appreciated

 

try building appleir as a module and unload it before suspending.

----------

## Jimmers

I've gotten my troublesome Macbook to suspend with 2.6.22-rc7 from kernel.org.  The only problem is that it halts on wake up, but I think I just have to add some kernel parameters to fix that.

I'll try to post up some relevant configs when I get a chance, in case others are having awful suspend problems.

EDIT:  It seems it's not actually halting.  The video is failing to reinitialize.  I can type blind into the machine after resume, `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp` or `init 6` and the like, and get a response from the machine.  Trying various combinations of kernel parameters: irqpoll acip-force noapic acpi_sleep=s3_bios didn't work.  Unfortunately, X86_64 doesn't have the CONFIG_PM_TRACE option in the kernel, otherwise I might be able to get better error messages.

----------

## Jimmers

Well this is weird.  Resuming from X works, but from a console the framebuffer fails to initialize.  I assume that it's a problem with the i915 driver, but in any case I have a fully functional, which sleep, laptop.  As long as I'm sleeping from X that is.

My configs:

kernel .config

pbbuttons config

/etc/power/event.d/cpufreq modified to support 2 CPU's

/etc/power/event.d/pbb-handler to susend and resume on lib closure/opening

grub.conf with kernel parameters

This is on a Macbook Core 2 Duo, 1,83 GHz.

Madwifi and pbbuttonsd-0.8.0 are built from source.  Compiling pbbuttonsd requires the LAPTOP=macbook compile-time option.  The kernel didn't require the mactel patchset, as it's now incorporated into >=2.6.22.  I didn't use suspend2 sources or s2ram.

I'm just putting this out there is anyone else is having trouble getting suspend to ram working.

EDIT:  Almost forgot this part:  2.6.22-rc7 doesn't seem to create /etc/acpi/info, so with pbbuttonsd you have to comment out the lines checking for that file in module_acpi.c.

EDIT2:  It seems 2.6.22 has been released.  It also has a bunch of other fixes that helped out my Macbook, like proper pin configs for the headphone jack and speakers, and it seems to play a lot nicer with Madwifi.

----------

## vanten

 *arthurv wrote:*   

> i'm getting an error with pommed...google turns up nothing.
> 
> 

 

imo is yahoo better on error messages then google. tried something else then google?

----------

## cpruefer

Hi!

I got gentoo 2006.1 hardened working on my iBook G4...

there were still some problems with toolchain and glibc, but i think they have solved these issues...

following hardware worked:

- radeon gfx with xorg and dri

- dvd_burning with xcdroast

- usb

- networking

airport extreme didnt get it working...

firewire not tested...

----------

## Jimmers

 *cpruefer wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I got gentoo 2006.1 hardened working on my iBook G4...
> 
> there were still some problems with toolchain and glibc, but i think they have solved these issues...
> ...

 

The configs and such in this thread will not work for you, as they're for x86 and x86_64 hardware.  You might want to post in the "Gentoo on PPC" forum.

----------

## wiselynx

I was able to get the integrated iSight camera to work, before my disk broke down and I lost everything. 

I of course had to start again from scratch, and from past experience I had no difficulties in having back a fully functional system, except for a couple of things. One is suspend to ram, which didn't work even before the disk business, but that is another history. What I'm fighting to get back to work is the iSight camera.

As I wrote on the wiki page, I had needed in past to compile the isight-firmware-tool that came with media-video/linux-uvc (compiled with isight USE flag). Now I read from the docs of the linux-uvc package that the tool is not needed anymore. In fact, when loading the uvcvideo module, it seems that attempts to load the firmware are done. But what I get is

```

# dmesg

[...]

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: fatal error

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HC died; cleaning up

usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 4

uvcvideo: iSight: firmware loading finish-up failed.

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

input: Apple Mac mini infrared remote control driver as /class/input/input6

usbcore: registered new interface driver appleir

drivers/usb/input/appleir.c: v1.1:USB Apple MacMini IR Receiver driver

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

uvcvideo: iSight: firmware loading init failed

[...]

```

I'm using a full mactel-patched 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 kernel, on a MacBook CD, and version 0.1.0_pre100 of linux-uvc (which is the only version I can see now in my portage tree). of course I have firmware_class module loaded, and the iSight firmware in /lib/firmware. any idea?

----------

## jettjunker

Has anyone gotten mini-dvi to dvi working yet?  I've failed with xorg modification, and with the patched i810switch (which, as far as I can tell, only works with mini-dvi to vga).

I suppose I could go buy the mini-dvi to vga adapter too... but Id rather save money and have the superior quality of dvi :/

----------

## cp_tar

Um.

I just got a MacBook Pro, and I'd like to make it dual-boot with Gentoo.

Since I can only start the day after tomorrow (spent all my network traffic for this month), I guess this is about the right time to start collecting all the necessary bits and pieces of information.

I've leafed through the Wikis related to MacBooks, but some things are not that clearly explained, and this topic is a bit too huge for me to read, though I will if I really have to.

Anyway, from what I've understood, only four partitions are possible - one for EFI, one for Mac, one for Linux and one for me to do whatever I want to with. I'd like to make it a shared /home partition, so that all the documents are available to both systems; is that doable and which FS is recommended, apart from HFS+? What do I do with/about the swap partition? And do I really need it?

The Wiki mentions this topic in some detail, but I'd still like some more explanations and real life examples.

Next, what about the keyboard? Right now, I'm having a spot of trouble figuring out the Mac Croatian layout (quite different from the PC one - it's even QWERTY, not QWERTZ); will I be able to get e.g. a normal PC layout + Mac's special function keys?

Any other piece of advice is also greatly appreciated.

----------

## jettjunker

When I was dual booting (I'm pure gentoo now)  I used hfsplus w/out journaling.  While using that I had trouble getting iTunes to use my library (rather than copying it over from my shared drive to my OSX drive.... but maybe that was just my ignorance of how it works).  Apparently OSX ext2 support has improved quite a bit though, so you might want to give that a try (I had some trouble with it a year ago... for some reason OSX had no problems reading my root drive, but refused to mount the drive I wanted to share).  If you want to try that, you can get it here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/

As for your keyboard, I'm not sure what "Croation layout" is, so your question may have just gone over my head, but it's no trouble to get the fn key working, along with all brightness/sound buttons, etc.  As far as I can tell my keyboard is fully functional.

One tricky bit, though, was I had to add the following to my ~/.xmodmap to get my ctrl, caps, and num lock keys working properly (order is important):

```
remove Control = Control_L

remove Control = Control_L

keycode 66 = Caps_Lock

keycode 37 = Control_L

add Lock = Caps_Lock

add Control = Control_L
```

Other than that, it's simple binding and using pommed for the volume/brightness (I presume that works on the pro versions, anyway).

----------

## gringo

maybe this has been already mentioned somewhere, but just to let you guys know that the amd64 minimal 2007-livecd did NOT detect the Marvell Ethernet card in my new macbook pro that arrived last week. After installing and upgrading to 2.6.23-rc1 (+ mactel patches & co) the card works and all hardware i tried is supported afaict, excluding the atheros wifi adapter ( supported in trunk already, so get the source from there) and you´ll need pommed >1.8 in order to get your fn functionkeys to work properly ( not in portage yet).

I really love this lappy, it´s fast and the display is just awesome, even much better than the one from my old powerbook !

chees

----------

## cp_tar

 *gringo wrote:*   

> maybe this has been already mentioned somewhere, but just to let you guys know that the amd64 minimal 2007-livecd did NOT detect the Marvell Ethernet card in my new macbook pro that arrived last week. After installing and upgrading to 2.6.23-rc1 (+ mactel patches & co) the card works and all hardware i tried is supported afaict, excluding the atheros wifi adapter ( supported in trunk already, so get the source from there) and you´ll need pommed >1.8 in order to get your fn functionkeys to work properly ( not in portage yet).
> 
> I really love this lappy, it´s fast and the display is just awesome, even much better than the one from my old powerbook !
> 
> chees

 Funny, that... because the x86 minimal 2007 livecd detected the Marvell Ethernet card in my MacBook Pro (not the latest; I got the February model at a discount). However, despite including the appropriate driver in the kernel .config, after the reboot, the kernel (the latest suspend2 + mactel) does not recognize my card. Instead, all I get is the loopback.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Funny, that... because the x86 minimal 2007 livecd detected the Marvell Ethernet card in my MacBook Pro (not the latest; I got the February model at a discount). However, despite including the appropriate driver in the kernel .config, after the reboot, the kernel (the latest suspend2 + mactel) does not recognize my card. Instead, all I get is the loopback.

 

if kernels .config file is the same then triplecheck your setup, what does an ifconfig -a say ?

Also, i realized the other day theres no alsa support for the realtek chip shipped with the Santa Rosa models, so those of you with one of these will need the patch linked here.

cheers

----------

## cp_tar

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Funny, that... because the x86 minimal 2007 livecd detected the Marvell Ethernet card in my MacBook Pro (not the latest; I got the February model at a discount). However, despite including the appropriate driver in the kernel .config, after the reboot, the kernel (the latest suspend2 + mactel) does not recognize my card. Instead, all I get is the loopback. 
> 
> if kernels .config file is the same then triplecheck your setup, what does an ifconfig -a say ?

 Which ifconfig -a?

When I boot from the CD or from the hard drive?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> When I boot from the CD or from the hard drive?

 

i suppose you want your network connection to work in your installed gentoo, right ? 

if in ifconfig -a appears nothing besides the loopback device then make sure you have kernel support ( or make sure you loaded the correct modules). 

If the device appears then you probably haven´t configured it, go read the handbook.

cheers

----------

## cp_tar

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   When I boot from the CD or from the hard drive? 
> 
> i suppose you want your network connection to work in your installed gentoo, right ? 
> 
> if in ifconfig -a appears nothing besides the loopback device then make sure you have kernel support ( or make sure you loaded the correct modules). 
> ...

 Well, at least I now know that kernel support works. I had followed the directions in the Handbook, too, but I obviously did something wrong. I'll try again, anyway...

----------

## jenkler

macbook model: Apple MacBook - 2,16GHz DC 1GB 160GB DVD±RW 13"

http://www.prisjakt.se/produkt.php?p=181064

A few days old(merom version with wirless up to n draft)

I have a new black macbook 2gz (melrom) laptop and trying to get suspend to work

i have tried to remove the vga= option att boot to remove framebuffer

After that i am running this little skript but i can't get the f**king laptop to restore the screen, i can reboot and halt and everything but i have no image

(vbetool post) does not work:

```

#!/bin/bash

 echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/acpi_video_flags

 VGASTATE=$(vbetool vbemode get)

 sync

 sync

 echo mem > /sys/power/state

 vbetool post

 vbetool vbemode set ${VGASTATE}

```

i could use suspend2 -> to swap but i don't have any swap partition due to the EFI 4 partition  limit

It would be great if i could suspend to a swapfile instead (how can i do that?) 

It would be nice with some help here. must i disable frambuffer support in the kernel? if i remove the vga= parm then it shouldent use FB att all (am i wrong)?

mini question(good app for setting up and using wirless in kde?)

 :Idea:  Thinking about something  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wiselynx

 *wiselynx wrote:*   

> I was able to get the integrated iSight camera to work, before my disk broke down and I lost everything. 
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I'm using a full mactel-patched 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 kernel, on a MacBook CD, and version 0.1.0_pre100 of linux-uvc (which is the only version I can see now in my portage tree). of course I have firmware_class module loaded, and the iSight firmware in /lib/firmware. any idea?

 

I solved the problem by fetching manually from CVS the old version of linux-uvc (version 0.1.0e) and emerging it from overlay. now everything works...

----------

## jettjunker

So I got my external monitor working pretty well now using different layouts.  By using twinview I can now have different resolutions for my external monitor, which is great because I use several different ones.  There are several small issues though, of varying importance:

 * I have still been unable to get the mini-dvi-to-dvi adapter working, but the -to-vga works just great.  

 * Beryl doesn't work when in dual mode

 * Desktops are separate, ie:

 --- No dragging a window/application from one to the other)

 --- Firefox, for instance, can only be open on one monitor at a time.  Subsequent openings automatically go to the desktop with Firefox already open.

 --- multimedia buttons (for Azureus, anyway) only work while the mouse is in the desktop with the program running.

Those aren't really big issues for me (though it would be nice to resolve them), but one thing I find quite annoying is my refresh rates are both stuck at 85 when my mini-dvi adapter plugged in when I startx -- -layout dual, but if it's unplugged then my native is stuck at 60, and my external is stuck at 75.  It's not a big deal, but I'd like to have my native at 85 and my external at 80, and I'd also like to not have to worry about unplugging the cable when I startx (since one of the externals I use doesn't support 85).  Anyone have any suggestions, or know of a way to force my refresh rate?  I use gnome, and its resolution settings manager is locked at the mentioned rates.

Here's my relevant xorg.conf sections:

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier   "card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   Screen      0

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"      #aiglx

   Option      "DRI"         "true"      #aiglx

   Option      "MonitorLayout"      "CRT,LFP"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Option      "TwinView"      "True"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "card1"

   Driver      "i810"

   Screen      1

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"      #aiglx

   Option      "DRI"         "true"      #aiglx

   Option      "MonitorLayout"    "CRT,LFP"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "monitor0"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   28-64

   VertRefresh   43-60

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "monitor1"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   30-83

   VertRefresh   55-75

   Option       "UseEDID"       "FALSE"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "screen0"

   Device      "card0"

   Monitor      "monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   Option      "Twinview"

   Option      "TwinViewOrientation"   "RightOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "screen1"

   Device      "card1"

   Monitor      "monitor1"

   DefaultDepth   24

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Option      "AIGLX"         "true"      #aiglx

   Identifier   "default"

   Screen      "screen0"

   InputDevice   "keyboard"

   InputDevice   "mouse"

   InputDevice   "touchpad"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Option      "AIGLX"         "true"      #aiglx

   Identifier   "dual"

   Screen      "screen0"       0 0

   Screen      "screen1" RightOf "screen0"

   InputDevice   "keyboard"

   InputDevice   "mouse"

   InputDevice   "touchpad"

EndSection
```

And here's my complete xorg.conf, if anyone wants to use it.  Note I have beryl stuff enabled, my mouse is specifically set for my mx518, and my touchpad has a scroll section on the right.

Anyway, any thoughts on the refresh rate issue?  Or any of the others?

----------

## cp_tar

 *cp_tar wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*    *Quote:*   When I boot from the CD or from the hard drive? 
> 
> i suppose you want your network connection to work in your installed gentoo, right ? 
> 
> if in ifconfig -a appears nothing besides the loopback device then make sure you have kernel support ( or make sure you loaded the correct modules). 
> ...

 OK, guys, it isn't working.

Whenever I boot into my Gentoo install, net.eth0 tries to start my ADSL connection, but fails.

ifconfig only reveals lo, but ifconfig -a shows eth0, lo and sit0 (I don't know what that is yet; one by one, anyway).

Symlinks are OK, AFAICT. The card is obviously supported. I have followed the Handbook to the letter.

Yet every time I try to connect, I get a timeout.

Any ideas? Anyone?

----------

## bobber205

W/o having to read through this huge thread, I am considering installing my favorite distro gentoo alongside OS X on my macbook.

What am I in for? I have some experience (about six different installs on 4 different machines) in installing gentoo. I can troubleshooting basic problems.

What level or nerd must I reach before I attempt such a task?

----------

## dmvianna

 *bobber205 wrote:*   

> What level or nerd must I reach before I attempt such a task?

 

At this point in time, you just have to follow the wiki. It should be just about the same hassle as installing Gentoo in any other laptop.   :Wink: 

----------

## dah

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

>  *bobber205 wrote:*   What level or nerd must I reach before I attempt such a task? 
> 
> At this point in time, you just have to follow the wiki. It should be just about the same hassle as installing Gentoo in any other laptop.  

 

The wiki is definitely an important resource. Try to stick with configurations (kernel's especially) that people have said are known to work. 

My only big issue was the partition table in the EFI bootloader and in linux. Make sure to follow the wiki here. You need to create the partitions, reboot and synch partition maps in rEFIt, then boot back into the liveCD and create the filesystems. Without that sync you'll get all sorts of errors with your root partition.

----------

## pertheusual

I was wondering if anyone here had any suggestions.

I just installed Pommed and the brightness changing works fine, but the GUI popups aren't quite right.

When I press the buttons, they just pop up as an empty white box.

I know what the problem is, just not sure how to fix it.

I'm using compiz-fusion and it just doesn't seem to work. If I switch over to using Metacity, it works fine.

Anything come to mind that I can do?

----------

## bobber205

Ordering the harddrive next week. Here's hoping it all goes well!

----------

## Coelacanth

 *nss wrote:*   

> To anyone single-booting gentoo on their macbook, do you know why the computer has a blank grey screen for around 30 seconds when first powering on, right before grub appears? I find this very annoying.

 

Mine just flashes a question mark for a few seconds and then loads grub. Not sure what the difference could be.

----------

## bobber205

My guess is Apple specific firmware you can't get rid of (like a BIOS).   :Cool: 

----------

## dah

Most likely POST and openfirmware. Also waiting for boot parameters from keyboard ('t' boots target mode, 'c' boots cdrom, 'd' boots diagnostic from the osx disc, etc)

----------

## bobber205

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Macbook

On that main guide, correct me if I'm wrong, but does it have a partition section on doing a OS X install, the using Bootcamp to make the partiition?

----------

## bobber205

Hey guys. My ath0 is not being for some reason. I follow the guide and my kernel .config is the same. 

What do I have to do to get it recognized?

Edit: oh snap. I guess I wasn't quite finished.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This config will specify DHCP over ath0 using WPA. You just have to start ath0, and your network should connect with no more effort. Don't forget to create the net.ath0 symlink:
> 
> 

 

I have not done that yet. I assume that's why I do not have ath0?

----------

## jettjunker

Yo,

Anyone else upgrade to kernel 2.6.22-r5, or higher?  appleir is no longer in the kernel.... I noticed that the mactel patch for apple ir notes say, "Undo USB HID blacklisting of Apple IR, as it is support by lirc now." but I can't seem to get it working. emerge -pv lirc doesn't list apple_anything, nor a1156 (which is the apple remote, AFAICT) in device drivers section... so I don't know what else to do... anyone get this working?  I tried to setting LIRC_DEVICES="macmini" in my /etc/make.conf, but after that (following the generic lirc wiki) it says to modprobe lirc_[driver], but modprobe lirc_macmini complains that the modules doesn't exist.  Nothing's working.  irw complains that connection refused (even sudo), and xev doesn't report a thing.

Man, what a complicated program to try to get the basic 6 button remote (that previously worked perfectly) to work at all.  :/

----------

## bobber205

Anybody know what to add to my /etc/modules.d/asla to get nice sound quality. 

```

options snd-hda-intel model=macbook position_fix=1

```

model=macbook and model=3stack makes me sound not work.

----------

## dah

 *bobber205 wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Macbook
> 
> On that main guide, correct me if I'm wrong, but does it have a partition section on doing a OS X install, the using Bootcamp to make the partiition?

 

Yes, you should use bootcamp/osx to create your other partitions. You can leave them as blank space or another partition. Install rEFIt/bootcamp, boot into Linux and use fdisk to make your partitions. Then reboot and synch your partition tables using rEFIt. You can then move on with creating filesystems.

----------

## dah

 *bobber205 wrote:*   

> Hey guys. My ath0 is not being for some reason. I follow the guide and my kernel .config is the same. 
> 
> What do I have to do to get it recognized?
> 
> Edit: oh snap. I guess I wasn't quite finished.
> ...

 

You might try modprobe ath_pci if you're not loading the module automatically.

----------

## bobber205

Any of you cool guys know how to get alsa sound decent w/o all the scratches?

There's some line I need to add to /etc/modules.d/asla but I cannot figure out what it is.

BTW my problem with my ath0 was that I did not have automatic module loading in my kernel.

----------

## jettjunker

I never had to edit my /etc/modules.d/alsa

But, in case it's different than yours, mine works nicely with:

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
```

That's with Sound "enabled" in the kernel, but nothing in the sub menu selected... then emerging the latest alsa-driver.

Do you have poor sound quality even when going to external speakers/headphones?  The Macbook's speakers are pretty crap-tastic.

----------

## bobber205

I hear it best when on headphones. It's noise in the background. I'll try what you have there.

----------

## bobber205

Sound is now working very well

Took out all sound support in my kernel under Device Drivers->Sound no alsa. nothing. just "sound card support".

Stopped alsasound, emerged the alsa-drivers and did alsaconf. Perfect sound.

----------

## DrCR

FYI you can run OSX on a MBRed hard drive. It won't install to it, but it will run just fine if you push it as an image.

I'm currently running OSX, WinXP, Vista (pending), and Linux + other partitions on my MacBook Pro right now. IMHO it's way easier to take this approach right now than mess with EFI for multiOS setups.

GRUB now boots my MacBook without Bootcamp, rEFIt or lilo.

DrCR

________________

A5N8X, 3500+ single-core Manchester, 2x512MB Corsair XMS, MSI 7600GT

S-12 430W, HR-05, Scythe Mime, VF900 modded with Scythe 80x25mm. Dual D12SL-12 Yate Loons

WD1200JB, WD3200JB, HD501LJ

Dual,independant WinXP installs via Grub hiding, VectorLinux 5.1.1SOHO

------

MacBook Pro Santa Rosa, 2.2GHz, WD Scorpio 250GB WD2500BEVS, Pending Tuxized Apple Logo Mod

----------

## Coelacanth

 *DrCR wrote:*   

> FYI you can run OSX on a MBRed hard drive. It won't install to it, but it will run just fine if you push it as an image.
> 
> I'm currently running OSX, WinXP, Vista (pending), and Linux + other partitions on my MacBook Pro right now. IMHO it's way easier to take this approach right now than mess with EFI for multiOS setups.
> 
> GRUB now boots my MacBook without Bootcamp, rEFIt or lilo.
> ...

 

Is there any way of getting rid of the annoying delay before the bootloader gets loaded when using only MBR?

----------

## DrCR

Did you try this? It's still on my to-do list, but it should at least be more convenient than holding down the alt/option key every time you want to boot to something other than the OSX install.

 *Quote:*   

> Important: If your computer boots directly into OSX do this:
> 
> Startup OSX
> 
> 1. open teminal and type:
> ...

 

http://www.insanelymac.com/lofiversion/index.php/t11640.html, Mar 14 2006

DrCR

_____________

5N8X, 3500+ single-core Manchester, 2x512MB Corsair XMS, MSI 7600GT

S-12 430W, HR-05, Scythe Mime, VF900 modded with Scythe 80x25mm. Dual D12SL-12 Yate Loons

WD1200JB, WD3200JB, HD501LJ

Dual,independant WinXP installs via Grub hiding, VectorLinux 5.1.1SOHO

------

MacBook Pro Santa Rosa, 2.2GHz, WD Scorpio 250GB WD2500BEVS, Pending Tuxized Apple Logo Mod

----------

## naelq

sup guys?  :Very Happy: 

i have a weird problem & thought i would ask..

i have both pommed & kpowersave up & running, i've also followed the power management howto making this auto-dim thing, but i've noticed that kpowersave do override my brightness settings i have in /etc/conf.d/lcd-brightness, that whenever i run/load kpowersave it does reset the brightness level to 74!! WTF? on both AC & battery..

do you have any ideas about fixing this problem?

PS, i've set the brightness levels to 40 for battery & 100 for the AC, but kpowersave continues to override it!

thnx,

Nael

----------

## piwacet

Hi.  I booted into OSX for the first time in months and it told me there was an EFI firmware update.  Anyone have problems if they installed this update?  Should I just let it install?  Will it hose my rEFIt setup?

Thanks!

----------

## bobber205

It'll hose your rEFI setup but you should be able to reinstall rEFI. I installed it with that new firmware and it's working great.

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

 *bobber205 wrote:*   

> It'll hose your rEFI setup but you should be able to reinstall rEFI. I installed it with that new firmware and it's working great.

 

Does anyone know if this will fix the problem with keyboard input in grub? (IIRC that's an EFI bug)

----------

## chorl

Hello, 

Anybody using Xen in a Macbook? I'm having a strange issue with my hard disk when I try to start Xen, may someone can post a working "xenified" kernel for dom0 (or domU)?

Thanks in advance,

Ignacio Siles

----------

## naelq

do any of you has gnome-power-manager to control the LCD backlight? if so, what's the magic?  :Very Happy: 

i've tried Fedora 8 for a day or two, & i was so surprised that it could control the LCD backlight via the gnome-power-manager, though neither pommed nor pbbutton was installed! :S

----------

## marco007

please someone upload xorg

i have 2.4 15" mb pro

1440 x 900 + 8600GT

----------

## dmvianna

Has anyone been able to make numlock/keypad numbers work? I have my MacBook for over a year now, I was even able to make it work in the console, but Xorg is still refusing to treat the keypad as something different from a pointer device.   :Sad: 

 *marco007 wrote:*   

> please someone upload xorg
> 
> i have 2.4 15" mb pro
> 
> 1440 x 900 + 8600GT

 

Did you look here?

----------

## piwacet

Hi.  Are the mactel patches still recommended for 2.6.23?  Or 2.6.24?  It seems a lot of the community documentation no longer has info about the mactel patches.

Thanks!

----------

## dmvianna

 *piwacet wrote:*   

> Hi.  Are the mactel patches still recommended for 2.6.23?  Or 2.6.24?  It seems a lot of the community documentation no longer has info about the mactel patches.
> 
> Thanks!

 

I'm using the 2.6.23 mactel patches with 2.6.23-r3, and I'm very happy.   :Wink: 

----------

## lancelot

 *chorl wrote:*   

> Anybody using Xen in a Macbook? I'm having a strange issue with my hard disk when I try to start Xen, may someone can post a working "xenified" kernel for dom0 (or domU)?
> 
> 

 

Hi, I haven't tried it with a gentoo install yet, but I've got Windows XP running fine on Xen using the Ubuntu Gutsy distribution, using ubuntu packages for both the kernel, as well as xen.

My Macbook is one of the first C2D models, purchased in december 2006.

Greetz,

Mark.

----------

## Br4k

Hi all 

sorry for my poor english   

i want to install Gentoo on my macbook pro without mac os x or Windows, just Gentoo. 

can someone give me some informations for what i need to do that installation? 

does i need to install refit? 

i want install minimal, juste the essentials (no bootcamp, no refit if possible) for a single boot gentoo. 

thanks !

----------

## frenkel

 *Br4k wrote:*   

> Hi all 
> 
> sorry for my poor english   
> 
> i want to install Gentoo on my macbook pro without mac os x or Windows, just Gentoo. 
> ...

 

search...

----------

## hoyanf

 *Br4k wrote:*   

> Hi all 
> 
> sorry for my poor english   
> 
> i want to install Gentoo on my macbook pro without mac os x or Windows, just Gentoo. 
> ...

 

Hi Br4k,

For a single Gentoo install it should be straight forward as you install on normal pc/laptop. You just to be aware of kernel config and applications you want to use.

Regards,

hoyanf

----------

## i42gomoe

Hi,

I have a new Mac book pro and I have a problem with the CD-ROM. I can't mount it and I can't see it in /dev/. I have tried with all devices. "dmesg | grep CD" give me the next result:

>dmesg | grep CD

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-875   DA09 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

I hope that anybody can help me. Sorry for my english.

Regards,

Manolo Gómez

----------

## hoyanf

 *i42gomoe wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I have a new Mac book pro and I have a problem with the CD-ROM. I can't mount it and I can't see it in /dev/. I have tried with all devices. "dmesg | grep CD" give me the next result:
> 
> >dmesg | grep CD
> ...

 

Hi Manolo,

Can you mount other disk's ?? Other distro's ?? You should specify if you cant mount it on OSX or on Linux..

Regards,

hoyanf   :Wink: 

----------

## i42gomoe

I can mount all others devices. I can't mount it in my gentoo. The last Ubuntu 8.04, for example, allow me mount the cdrom.  I think that is something of the kernel or some module. Thanks for your answer.

Regards,

Manolo Gómez.

----------

## bienchen

Hi there!

I'm trying to install Gentoo on my MacBook (brandnew one from march) and already fail at the booting of the minimal install cd (2007.0). The booting seems to stop on a line

>> Attempting to mount media:- /dev/hda

after mounting all sda partitions. 

Any help? I am very bad on this booting/ installation things to fix'em myself so sorry if I did not post enough information here...

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## i42gomoe

Hi bienchen,

You can install it with other live CD for example the latest Ubuntu.

Regards,

Manuel Gómez

----------

## ZeLegolas

 *bienchen wrote:*   

> Hi there!
> 
> I'm trying to install Gentoo on my MacBook (brandnew one from march) and already fail at the booting of the minimal install cd (2007.0). The booting seems to stop on a line
> 
> >> Attempting to mount media:- /dev/hda
> ...

 

I had the same issu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-674675-highlight-.html

But may be with the 2008.0 it's will be fixed: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215975 add your name on the list

----------

## ZeLegolas

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

>  *piwacet wrote:*   Hi.  Are the mactel patches still recommended for 2.6.23?  Or 2.6.24?  It seems a lot of the community documentation no longer has info about the mactel patches.
> 
> Thanks! 
> 
> I'm using the 2.6.23 mactel patches with 2.6.23-r3, and I'm very happy.  

 

I tried to generate a LiveCD for MacBook (bought in March 2008) with the kernel 2.6.24 and mactel patches and if you can post your kernel config it's will help me a lot. For sure if I can find a kernel config for 2.6.24 it's will be better.

----------

## Thesee

 *i42gomoe wrote:*   

> I can mount all others devices. I can't mount it in my gentoo. The last Ubuntu 8.04, for example, allow me mount the cdrom.  I think that is something of the kernel or some module. Thanks for your answer.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Manolo Gómez.

 

Anybody got an update on this? I have the exact same problem...

And it gets even funnier as I inserted a CD inside and now... I can't get it out   :Embarassed: 

Thanks

----------

## baigsabeeh

I'm planning on getting a MacBook or a MacBook Pro.  I will be ordering tomorrow.  I want to have Gentoo Linux on it too, but I won't be giving OS X the boot because I like it a lot.  My main concern is being able to share files back and forth.  Would it be possible to have a separate /home partition for OS X, and use this in Linux as well?  I wouldn't have a separate home partition for Linux.  I'd just bind certain directories in that hfsplus partition to my /home directory on Gentoo.  Would this work?  Is it even possible to bind a directory on an hfsplus partition to a directory on an ext3 partition and be able to write?

----------

## peaceful

 *bienchen wrote:*   

> Hi there!
> 
> I'm trying to install Gentoo on my MacBook (brandnew one from march) and already fail at the booting of the minimal install cd (2007.0). The booting seems to stop on a line
> 
> >> Attempting to mount media:- /dev/hda
> ...

 

I had that same problem with a Mac Pro I'm trying to install _right now_.  I just downloaded the 2008_beta2 minimal CD, and it successfully booted.

----------

## Thesee

 *Thesee wrote:*   

>  *i42gomoe wrote:*   I can mount all others devices. I can't mount it in my gentoo. The last Ubuntu 8.04, for example, allow me mount the cdrom.  I think that is something of the kernel or some module. Thanks for your answer.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Manolo Gómez. 
> ...

 

Still nobody?

----------

## bienchen

Hi,

I am just about installing Gentoo 2008.0beta2 on my MacBook and found something queer:

I'm using a 5 Partition setup (EFI + MacOS + /boot + / + /home) and therefore followed the "Alternative Partitioning... 2" from the Wiki. After hours of playing around I found that I have to create a link /boot/grub/grub.conf -> /boot/grub/menu.lst by myself to get everything working. Additionally I had to use /bzImage instead of /boot/bzImage but I'm not sure if this is terribly important.

Is this menu.lst thing a bug or something? Should it be mentioned in the Wiki?

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## YourNameInHere

Hi,

someone got the "LINE IN" working? I'm useing the built in alsa modules from 2.6.24-gentoo-r8.

Everything works fine. But a externel Mic doesn't work. It seems that I have to activate the Line in first (because i can hear it very very quiet). But how can I do this? (the amixer is set to 'Input Source' 'Line')

I have a MacbookPro v3

thx anyway

----------

## Lacraia

You can't connect a microphone to the line-in because it has no amplifier. You can only connect amplified equipment.

----------

## Lacraia

 *Quote:*   

> I'm planning on getting a MacBook or a MacBook Pro. I will be ordering tomorrow. I want to have Gentoo Linux on it too, but I won't be giving OS X the boot because I like it a lot. My main concern is being able to share files back and forth. Would it be possible to have a separate /home partition for OS X, and use this in Linux as well? I wouldn't have a separate home partition for Linux. I'd just bind certain directories in that hfsplus partition to my /home directory on Gentoo. Would this work? Is it even possible to bind a directory on an hfsplus partition to a directory on an ext3 partition and be able to write?

 

The easiest way is to make symbolic links from your linux home directory. There are ext3 drivers for Mac OS X, but are way to unstable to use. I've tried to have a common home-partition for all operting systems, but Mac OS didn't play along.

----------

## krisse

 *Lacraia wrote:*   

> The easiest way is to make symbolic links from your linux home directory. There are ext3 drivers for Mac OS X, but are way to unstable to use. I've tried to have a common home-partition for all operting systems, but Mac OS didn't play along.

 

I can't check right now, but I'm fairly sure I used ext2 drivers in mac os x. And that has worked without a flaw. (I almost wrote ext3 drivers, but when I thought about it some more, I do think it was ext2 that I ended up using. More stable, maybe? I really don't remember. Sorry.)

I agree with the statement that the easiest way is to make symbolic links. I used mac as my primary op system on this particular machine, so I had most stuff stored at the hfs partitition (not plus, if I remember correctly; I had a reason for that too; see this thread @ insanelymac), in that homefolder, and symlinked stuff like Documents, Pictures and so on to the linux homefolder.

You might also find this thread @ ubuntuforums interesting. Most of the problems I had, and the solutions I ended up using, are mentioned there.

Usually sharing $HOME between mac and linux isn't encouraged. Couldn't find any good references to that right now, but it seemed to make sense when I read it.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nonhuman

The insanely easy way to share files back and forth is to just have an HFS+ partition that you use for that purpose. Linux has has HFS+ drivers for a very long time, and I've never had a problem with them, even when using them in a server environment.

----------

## hoschi

Hello, I have some question to my Macbook (late 2007), at first: I work generally in the shell/console, no X11 is installed

When I suspend with "echo mem > /sys/power/sate" this works perfectly, but I am missing a "wakeupkey" like the FN-Button on the Thinkpads, opening the panel or pushing the powerbutton is annoying me. 

I wont to enable page-scrolling with "shift+pageup", I don't find something similiar with "dumpkeys".

I there a workaround or something else, without page-scrolling working in the console is a pain.

I have to add this "options snd-hda-intel model=mbp3" to my /etc/modprobe.d/options, how can I do this with built-in-kernel-drivers?

Thanks

Hoschi

----------

## HitMaker

Hi there, I've search the forum but I couldn't clear my mind, I am trying to install my wireless card but it has been impossible for me to do it, I have check madwifi wiki, this BLOG and nothing...

Here where i am:

-I've downloaded the latest trunk package from madwifi and I have installed it how it has to be, also I've checked before I had the kernel correctly built.

-But I don't see how i can create the ath0 interface, its been imposible to me   :Confused: 

If I follow the blog when i do: "iwlist ath0 scan" the systems says that interface doesn't supprt scan, but there is no interface ath0 (ifconfig...)

Could someone help me please?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bienchen

Hi,

so I installed Gentoo on my MacBook and now I have a question concerning X. When I use `startx`, among others I get the following message:

```
expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

Anyone an idea what this means and how to get rid of it?

greetings,

bienchen

----------

## piwacet

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Hi there, I've search the forum but I couldn't clear my mind, I am trying to install my wireless card but it has been impossible for me to do it, I have check madwifi wiki, this BLOG and nothing...
> 
> Here where i am:
> 
> -I've downloaded the latest trunk package from madwifi and I have installed it how it has to be, also I've checked before I had the kernel correctly built.
> ...

 

```
modprobe ath_pci
```

may help

----------

## Thesee

 *Thesee wrote:*   

>  *Thesee wrote:*    *i42gomoe wrote:*   I can mount all others devices. I can't mount it in my gentoo. The last Ubuntu 8.04, for example, allow me mount the cdrom.  I think that is something of the kernel or some module. Thanks for your answer.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Manolo Gómez. 
> ...

 

Ok, figured out...

Might seem stupid but it's just that the CD-ROM is a SCSI one... so just compiling the kernel with that made it to appear magically.

Now, next step, suspend to disk and resume: I'm still having a black screen with strange pixels when I resume.

Anybody got it to work on a MacBook Pro Santo Rosa (from 2008) (or at least that's what I understand mine is called :p)

----------

## Thesee

 *Thesee wrote:*   

>  *Thesee wrote:*    *Thesee wrote:*    *i42gomoe wrote:*   I can mount all others devices. I can't mount it in my gentoo. The last Ubuntu 8.04, for example, allow me mount the cdrom.  I think that is something of the kernel or some module. Thanks for your answer.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Manolo Gómez. 
> ...

 

Never mind, got the suspend to work!

I'm not 100% sure how (maybe change in the xorg.conf: NvAGP: 1 and AGPMode: 4 ; and grub.conf: ... agp=off).

Anyway: once again Gentoo, after forcing me to learn, showed me the path  :Very Happy: 

Thanks all!

----------

## dreadhead

Hi folks,

I'm running now about half a year on my MacBook Pro. Everything works fine except that I still have trouble with suspend to ram. At the beginning s2ram -f successfully put the Machine into sleep state. Sometimes I had the crash after wakeup as described in the wiki. But it was usable...

Now, half a year later the behaviour has changed completely. s2ram -f still puts the device into sleep state and I do not have he mentioned crashes anymore. However, when calling s2ram there is a 90% chance that the Machine wakes up again immediately. This means that I have to call s2ram about 10 times until I can finally close the lid and put everything in my bag. As you can immagine this is REALLY annoying.

Does anyone have a hint how to debug this? Currently I have no idea what process, event, whatever makes the system wake up again.

----------

## m4yer

hi, i'm currently installing gentoo on my new macbook

but i'm failing at making kernel ...

could someone pls give me a recent kernelconfig? (eg 2.6.25)

the one in the wiki doesnt work very well (stopps @ booting @ usb and resumes 1 or 2 minutes later)

(it boots, but well, this su***)

thx

----------

## Thesee

 *m4yer wrote:*   

> hi, i'm currently installing gentoo on my new macbook
> 
> but i'm failing at making kernel ...
> 
> could someone pls give me a recent kernelconfig? (eg 2.6.25)
> ...

 

From my experience, the 2.6.24 works the best so far on my mac book pro.

What I've done was to take the gentoo-sources and apply the corresponding mactel patches.

As far as I remember, the only thing I added to the default config provided by the mactel patches was the scsi cd-rom (found out later that the dvd was a scsi one). Besides that, everything was fine.

Good luck!

----------

## taiger

I have the same problem on Gentoo 2008.0beta2

 *bienchen wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I am just about installing Gentoo 2008.0beta2 on my MacBook and found something queer:
> 
> I'm using a 5 Partition setup (EFI + MacOS + /boot + / + /home) and therefore followed the "Alternative Partitioning... 2" from the Wiki. After hours of playing around I found that I have to create a link /boot/grub/grub.conf -> /boot/grub/menu.lst by myself to get everything working. Additionally I had to use /bzImage instead of /boot/bzImage but I'm not sure if this is terribly important.
> ...

 

----------

## m4yer

 *Thesee wrote:*   

>  *m4yer wrote:*   
> 
> ... 
> 
> From my experience, the 2.6.24 works the best so far on my mac book pro.
> ...

 

thx, i now managed it with the zen-sources, that have mactel-patches included, now runs everthing fine

----------

## dreadhead

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm running now about half a year on my MacBook Pro. Everything works fine except that I still have trouble with suspend to ram. At the beginning s2ram -f successfully put the Machine into sleep state. Sometimes I had the crash after wakeup as described in the wiki. But it was usable...
> 
> Now, half a year later the behaviour has changed completely. s2ram -f still puts the device into sleep state and I do not have he mentioned crashes anymore. However, when calling s2ram there is a 90% chance that the Machine wakes up again immediately. This means that I have to call s2ram about 10 times until I can finally close the lid and put everything in my bag. As you can immagine this is REALLY annoying.
> ...

 

No ideas?

In the meantime I upgraded to kernel 2.6.25-gentoo-r5 without success.

It seems that after rebooting suspend to ram works quite well. But after working a while (about half an hour) the above problem returns. I tried to find out if there is a certain application that produces this behaviour but I couldn't find out anything like this.

Anyone else having the same issue or perhaps solved it already?

thanks

dreadhead

----------

## dmvianna

Hey folk,

Anyone got an annoying cd bay that will keep cranking unless it gets a CD into it? Even better, has anyone solved that issue?   :Rolling Eyes: 

On s2ram: I ditched it a long time ago in favor of logging off X and using a script containing:

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/kernel/acpi_video_flags

VGASTATE=$(vbetool vbemode get)

sync

sync

echo mem > /sys/power/state

vbetool post

vbetool vbemode set ${VGASTATE}

```

Works like a charm. A guy called Ortwin Glueck found that out, but I don't remember from where I got it. I guess it was a blog.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## brfsa

I have a very high CPU Usage and high latency on my macbook pro 3,1 

on just normal desktop usage.

 :Sad: 

X, acrobat reader and many other applications seems to have very high latency, (low response time) and hanging often. 

sometimes X will use 100% cpu. 

for example when resizing a window in xfce4 it will hang for 2 seconds before displaying the final resized window.

I'm using Time frequency of 1000HZ, and Voluntary Kernel Preemption.

anyone had this issue?

Fully Preemptive Kernel wont let me load madwifi-trunk modules (ath_pci)

SYSTEM:

MacbookPro (3,1) C2D 2.2GHz, 4GB, Gentoo AMD64, GCC 4.2.4, 

rEFit + Lilo boot loader

Kernel: 2.6.26-gentoo

XFS file system, 4k block, agcount=8, 128mb Journal Log,

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

Anyone Please?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## brfsa

just note. 

I got all the hardware and RAM suspend working smooth...

"echo mem > /sys/power/state"

I used kernel 2.6.26 config from this page:

http://www.odi.ch/prog/macbookpro/index.php

 :Wink: 

----------

## dmvianna

 *brfsa wrote:*   

> I have a very high CPU Usage and high latency on my macbook pro 3,1 
> 
> on just normal desktop usage.
> 
>  

 

My guess is: you're using KDE or Gnome, maybe even Compiz-fusion, and did not use ati-drivers. Am I right?   :Mr. Green: 

If I'm right, if you check your CPU usage outside X (with htop, for example), it should be very low, as it should be.

This means your CPUs are managing all the eyecandy, which is very resource-consuming. The way out is to configure X to use ati-drivers instead of the free software drivers. Yes, at this point tainting our machines with proprietary drivers is still necessary if we want to use all its capabilities now, instead of bugfixing and improving the free drivers ourselves. Check gentoo-wiki.com for howtos.   :Wink: 

----------

## brfsa

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My guess is: you're using KDE or Gnome, maybe even Compiz-fusion, and did not use ati-drivers. Am I right?  
> 
> If I'm right, if you check your CPU usage outside X (with htop, for example), it should be very low, as it should be.
> ...

 

Hi, thanks for your response. 

my case is unique because i am not using compiz, not gnome or kde, no special effects at all.

I am using XFCE4, I have a working glx nvidia-drivers with direct rendering.

it's something very unusual, because the system is very low response, X uses cpu when I do things like move windows or resize windows... 

I am sure it's related to Xorg or nvidia-drivers. I will see what i find out. 

I will recompile some packages. specially xorg-server, and also try Xorg nvidia drivers (nv) and see how it comes.

and, ohh yeah, those proprietary drivers and binary sux... 

i recommend use gpdfview instead of acrobat. Acrobat reader blows the cpu, i noticed it in other machines too...

----------

## dmvianna

Make sure xorg.conf makes use of the correct driver! And check if you have direct rendering enabled while running X with:

```
$glxinfo | grep Direct
```

 (or direct, I don't remember if it's caps or not)

----------

## vad3r

Hi all,

i'm thinking about buying a new Macbook Pro (4th generation). Looks like most of it's components are well supported with Linux/Gentoo. The only open question for me is the wireless adapter. Has one of you experience with this piece of hardware? Some seem to have problems and some don't. 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## dmvianna

 *vad3r wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> i'm thinking about buying a new Macbook Pro (4th generation). Looks like most of it's components are well supported with Linux/Gentoo. The only open question for me is the wireless adapter. Has one of you experience with this piece of hardware? Some seem to have problems and some don't. 
> 
> Thanks in advance.

 

I have successfully played with both bluetooth and wireless net. No probs. Mine is first generation.

----------

## brfsa

Sincerelly, macbook pro was my biggest mistake... 

what a big spend of money.... 

i used to have a white macbook C2D.

but well... I got the applecare to extend warranty for 3 years, on ebay quite cheap. 

if had to choose again, macbook white is great and a LOT cheaper.

----------

## vad3r

The NVIDIA card and the smaller display is what keeps me away from the regular macbook. Was your Macbook pro a 4th gen? And if it was have you got the wifi working?

----------

## brfsa

no, it's the 3rd 

Generation (3,1)

true, the display is good, much bigger than macbook, and it's LED backlight.

still its 256K colors, not 16 million. (got ripped off by apple) 

u can always get another brand notebook with big screen for a lot cheaper price and install gentoo, 

unless u really want to use OSX... 

 :Smile: 

for your wireless u will need ath9k drivers i believe.

----------

## jeff_d3

Hello fellow macbook users!

I just wanted to thank everyone for supplying so much info on getting gentoo to run on a mac!  I am a new mac owner and am pretty new to linux, but with the help of the gentoo handbook, and also the macbook wiki and the gentoo forums, I now have a usable system up and running on my macbook (4,1)!  Thank you everyone who has contributed!  

I had a sony vaio laptop that just died, it was i about 5 years old.  When it was working, over the past year I had just gotten into linux, starting with ubuntu. Then I gave slackware a try since that was the distro I learned on in a class at my community college. Finally with my new laptop, i've settled on Gentoo.  

In my experience so far, Ubuntu was incredibly easy to start on, but it didn't force me to understand what was really going on under the hood.  I enjoyed slackware, but the site and documentation seemed to me really outdated and confusing.  

Gentoo on the otherhand, with its amazing user base and on-line documentation, and also that I got a stripped down distro without 100 packages I don't need, I don't think i will feel the need to try another distro any time soon! 

Thanks again, everyone!

Jeff

----------

## brfsa

Jeff, That's great.

how about your wireless?

u got ATH9K wotking?

Hope u enjoy gentoo and its amazing portage system.

Don't forget to try  eix, genlop, portage-utils and gentoolkit

There are so many people who try gentoo, but if some problem occurs or cant finish the installation process, dont bother to research in the forums or to fix it, but start bitching about gentoo, and go back to their "ubuntu like" linux, where you dont learn sh1t.

----------

## jeff_d3

Yeah, my wireless card is the broadcom bcm4328.  I just used the ndiswrapper and it works fine.  I definitely don't quit so easily so for sure I'll be posting on this forum in the future if I need help!  

You guys rock.

Jeff

----------

## brfsa

I fixed my slow X windows by disabling composite in xorg.conf

composite was making Xorg unresponsive.

I use latest Nvidia-drivers

----------

## brfsa

I have customize a conkyrc file for macbook_pro

here is a screenshot: 

http://209.20.76.20/conkyrc/snapshot.jpg

the scripts are located in http://209.20.76.20/conkyrc/

and my kernel config for 2.6.26 as well.

save conkyrc as ~/.conkyrc 

and you need to modify the path to the gentoo scripts.

Enjoy

----------

## jeff_d3

I have been really busy and haven't used gentoo in a few days, but I wanted to today and just realized that rEFIt doesn't even come on anymore! my computer just starts OSX.  The only things I have done to my computer lately were the macbook software updates, and I installed Logic Pro Audio 8 on my OSX partition, which is a pretty serious install, i think logic itself is 7 gigs and the sound libraries are about 50 gigs.  I can't remember the installation asking me if it could use the partition I have gentoo on, so I have no idea what could have happened.  Any ideas??

Jeff

----------

## brfsa

 *jeff_d3 wrote:*   

> I have been really busy and haven't used gentoo in a few days, but I wanted to today and just realized that rEFIt doesn't even come on anymore! my computer just starts OSX.  The only things I have done to my computer lately were the macbook software updates, and I installed Logic Pro Audio 8 on my OSX partition, which is a pretty serious install, i think logic itself is 7 gigs and the sound libraries are about 50 gigs.  I can't remember the installation asking me if it could use the partition I have gentoo on, so I have no idea what could have happened.  Any ideas??
> 
> Jeff

 

Just reinstall rEFIt.

it happened to me too.

 :Smile: 

----------

## jeff_d3

I tried reinstalling rEFIt but it still didn't work.  I was able to hold option at startup and select my gentoo partition however.  It was mislabeled as a windows partition but it worked and everything is still fine.  Maybe I don't need rEFIt at all?  Is there a way to setup the macbook to always start at the drive selector without holding option?

Jeff

----------

## dmvianna

 *jeff_d3 wrote:*   

> I tried reinstalling rEFIt but it still didn't work.

 

Did you 'bless' rEFIt? If not, try

```
# /efi/refit/enable.sh
```

You don't need to reinstall it, but just execute that command to make it work.   :Wink: 

----------

## jeff_d3

cool, blessing it worked.  Thanks!

----------

## Schizoid

I installed ubuntu on my macbook last week. It reports itself as version 1.1.

I am a bit fed up with ubuntu and was thinking of sticking gentoo on there instead. I'm not exactly looking forward to the compile times, but oh well.

My question is in regards to refit and bootcamp. When I installed ubuntu I simply told the installer to format the entire hard disk and it did whatever it's default partition layout is. Ubuntu obviously boots and works fine. So what is all this nonsense people are going through with refit etc? Is that really necessary? Did ubuntu do this for me automagically or something?

----------

## dmvianna

Do you double boot Ubuntu and OS X? That's what rEFIt is for.

----------

## Schizoid

 *dmvianna wrote:*   

> Do you double boot Ubuntu and OS X? That's what rEFIt is for.

 

No, it's just linux. I guess the documentation didn't make that clear. So if I am just installing linux on the machine, I don't have to worry about refit or bootcamp? The OS is installed just like any other computer?

----------

## dmvianna

 *Schizoid wrote:*   

> So if I am just installing linux on the machine, I don't have to worry about refit or bootcamp? The OS is installed just like any other computer?

 

Yes. If Ubuntu worked, Gentoo should work fine. When I got my MacBook Pro 1.1, I had to make a firmware upgrade before it would boot my Gentoo LiveCD. That was the only special thing. But if it boots from the Gentoo CD for you, then it should be just like any other ordinary installation. Good luck!  :Wink: 

----------

## whtwtr

I am installing Gentoo on my new macbook 13'' 2.0G Core2 Duo.  I have made it past the partioning portion of the install using the great pointers from this topic as well as the Gentoo Linux Wiki among others. however I am a bit confused on which stage to use for the install? 

The Gentoo Linux Wiki  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apple_Macbook_Pro leads me to believe that I need the amd_64 stage.  Is this true?  

My assumption is however to use the i686 stage3 and configure make.conf as follows:

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2  -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

I know this might be a noob question but it's been a year and a half since I last installed Gentoo THANKS!

----------

## brfsa

you cannot use i686 tarball and then upgrade to x86_64. 

you must use amd64 if you want a 64bit system (which works great).

for all core 2 duo cpus you can the AMD64 Stage 3 tarball. 

since the tarball will have GCC 4.0.2 i believe, this is fine:

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2  -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

Once u upgrede glibc to 2.8 and GCC to 4.3.2, use this:

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native  -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

----------

## whtwtr

Thanks for that 'brfsa' much appreciated! Incidentally the install went off without a hitch... and I am now seeing penguins on my MacBook!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## whtwtr

Hey there, I was wondering if anybody out there got their Wifi card running. I have the BCM 4322 Broadcom card. on my MacBook 13''.  My two options are using ndiswrapper or the hybrid drivers available from Broadcom here http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php.

1. I don't mind using ndiswrapper however for the life of me I can't find down-loadable windows XP/2000 drivers. If anyone has a copy that work please send me an email  :Smile:   or

2. the Hybrid drivers from Broadcomm. I tried to compile by following the README however I get an error ieee80211_get_crypt_ops undefined symbol error  ... Maybe I have missed something in my kernel config...

Any insight is appreciated, & Thanks!

<<EDIT 01/13/2009>>

I solved the problem myself...  I was using 2.6.27-r7 gentoo-sources and needed to enable the depreciated 802.11 stack, instead of the new one, in order for the hybrid Broadcomm drivers work. From what I have experienced on my MacBook5,1  gentoo-sources 2.6.28 does not include the depreciated 802.11 network stack and therefore the Broadcomm drivers fail.  AFAIK,  there is still no support in the kernel for the Broadcomm BCM4322 [14e4:432b] card.Last edited by whtwtr on Tue Jan 13, 2009 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## whtwtr

bump!   :Very Happy: 

Has anyone had similar issues with installing the hybrid broadcomm driver

More info about my environment...

emerge info -- kernel-config -- lspci -- dmesg

Thanks..

----------

## twam

I got the hybrid running with 2.6.27. After upgrading to 2.6.28 it failed.

So I bought a Intel 4965 wifi card, inserted it and all problems are gone  :Smile: 

----------

## piwacet

Wow, I've installed kde 4.2 on my macbook 2,1, and I can't believe how well it works.  Desktop effects work fine, and suspend/resume seems to work well too using the kde utilities.  I've never tried to use suspend/resume before, but no problems.  I have suspend installed, but not sure if it's necessary, and run hald at startup, and have the 'laptop' use flag enabled wich was important.  The kde utilities also can automatically detect if the power cord is disconnedted and switch the cpu frequency and the brightness of the screen.  The only thing I have not found in kde is something to spin the disks down, maybe that will come with next release.

One other tip - the wifi cuts out when it goes through suspend/resume cycle, but I always leave the wpa_supplicant gui program running, which automatically tries to reestablish the connection when wifi is lost - and it works.  I have the ath9k and related kernel settings compiled directly into my kernel (not as modules) as this seems to prevent some problem that would come up after resume with restarting the wifi.  this is on vanilla kernel 2.6.28.3.

Cool.

The only issue is that video playback in xine is choppy when compositing is enabled so I have to turn compositing off when I watch a movie.  this is with current stable intel driver and xorg-server.  Don't know if this will improve with the updated ~arch driver and xorg-server.

----------

## d_logan

Has a solution been found to the problem with the appletouch pad after suspend?  The cursor just jumps all over the screen uncontrollably.  The only think I can figure to do is kill X, then rmmod and moprobe the appletouch module, and restart X.  It's kindof a pain, I'm constantly opening and closing my Macbook to put it in and take it out of my bag, I stay on the move all day.

Other than that, this thing is working great.

----------

## naelq

IIRC, you'll have to specify those "mean" modules you would like to automatically unload/load upon suspend/resume somewhere in the suspend conf files, i will post a more accurate replay as soon as i'm using my MacBook.  :Smile: 

PS, i think that we should refresh the gentoo-wiki MacBook page, eh?

nael

----------

## dman777

Does the backlit keyboard work with the Gentoo system installed? 

Also, I read of these issues and I was wondering if they have been resolved yet:

1). Heating issues

2). Battery issues

----------

## dman777

 *brfsa wrote:*   

> I fixed my slow X windows by disabling composite in xorg.conf
> 
> composite was making Xorg unresponsive.
> 
> I use latest Nvidia-drivers

 

Were you able resolve all latency issues completely? Or are there any other latency issues outside of X windows that still exist?

----------

## brfsa

 *dman777 wrote:*   

>  *brfsa wrote:*   I fixed my slow X windows by disabling composite in xorg.conf
> 
> composite was making Xorg unresponsive.
> 
> I use latest Nvidia-drivers 
> ...

 

Yes I did, 

I disabled Xcomposite on xorg.conf

also I changed from xfs to ext4dev and now on ext4 (2.6.29)

I upgraded the nvidia drivers and xorg 1.5

so, I enabled back xcomposite and it works very well now...

no latency.

so, it may vary for you....

----------

## brfsa

 *dman777 wrote:*   

>  *brfsa wrote:*   I fixed my slow X windows by disabling composite in xorg.conf
> 
> composite was making Xorg unresponsive.
> 
> I use latest Nvidia-drivers 
> ...

 

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> can you please tell me these things: 
> 
> 1) i have been told that there are issues with heating/fan. Does this exist for you? 
> ...

 

YES,

all of them exist, conditionally.. 

Short answer, don't get a macbook if you want to use linux. 

it's a waste of money. 

get a mac ONLY if you want to use OSX.

I REGRET buying macbook pro.

it's very expensive a notebook and if you just want to use linux, gentoo, ubuntu, then just get a nice laptop like HP, Lenovo, IBM, etc... (even better without windows license, so you save 100 bucks)

My macbook pro gets REALLY hot. 

So hot that I cannot even use it.

it's uncomfortable to use, the keyboard gets so hot to type.

The battery last less time too... 

But, there is a solution:

The very newest nvidia drivers has ondemand GPU scaling. It underclocks the VGA from 600MHz to 100MHz (just like OSX does), 

Also, you can make both fans (left and right fan) to speed up, and you can use cpu scaling to use 'ondemand' 

with those above done, it's usable.

still hotter than using OSX, and about the same battery lifetime.

----------

## brfsa

by the way, you can get Logitech keyboard with lights for about $50-60 dollars. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## dman777

thanks...you saved me a lot of money. i only wanted a mac for linux.

----------

## dman777

[quote="brfsa"][quote="dman777"] *brfsa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My macbook pro gets REALLY hot. 
> 
> So hot that I cannot even use it.
> ...

 

Hi,

I was wondering if you could give me an update on this. Have this issues been resolved or improved significantly since the the last time we discussed?

Thanks,

-dman

----------

## jetboo

Hi there, can you guys get the touchpad working ? Iam having troubles, i cant event use the trackpad (can't move the pointer and cant even click)

I use the kernel 2.6.29-r3 with Apple USB BCM5974 Multitouch trackpad support compiled in hard

I use a Macbook v5 (late 2008)

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

  Input device support  --->  

    Mice  ---> 

      Apple USB BCM5974 Multitouch trackpad support

```

i use evdev with no InputDevice  Section on my xorg.conf, so evdev is supposed to do the job by himself

```
dmesg |grep bcm 

usbcore : registrered new interface driver bcm5974
```

my /etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-synaptics.fdi file : 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">On</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MinTapTime" type="string">50</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">180</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">220</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">3</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">2</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">20</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.60</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">0.79</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.0015</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftRightRepeat" type="string">0</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.UpDownRepeat" type="string">0</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftRightScrolling" type="string">Off</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">On</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">On</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.RTCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.RBCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.LTCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.LBCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.EdgeMotionUseAlways" type="string">0</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.EdgeMotionMinZ" type="string">25</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.EdgeMotionMaxZ" type="string">60</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.EdgeMotionMinSpeed" type="string">150</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" type="string">200</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll" type="string">0</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">0</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">20</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="string">1000</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="string">17</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">700</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">5</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">7</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

my Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/m79667ea3

my xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/m48c292

my lsusb : 

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 05ac:820b Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 004: ID 05ac:820a Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 05ac:8213 Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ac:8507 Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 05ac:0237 Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 05ac:8242 Apple Computer, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  
```

my lspci : 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0a82 (rev b1)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0a88 (rev b1)

00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0aae (rev b2)

00:03.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa4 (rev b1)

00:03.2 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa2 (rev b1)

00:03.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0a89 (rev b1)

00:03.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Device 0a98 (rev b1)

00:03.5 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa3 (rev b1)

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa5 (rev b1)

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa6 (rev b1)

00:06.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa7 (rev b1)

00:06.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa9 (rev b1)

00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0ac0 (rev b1)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0aab (rev b1)

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Ethernet (rev b1)

00:0b.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Device 0ab5 (rev b1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0aa0 (rev b1)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Device 0ac6 (rev b1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0863 (rev b1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
```

These line in my Log disturbs me 

```
#

II) config/hal: Adding input device applesmc

(**) applesmc: always reports core events

(**) applesmc: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) applesmc: Found x and y absolute axes

(WW) applesmc: Don't know how to use device

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "applesmc"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
```

Help me plz !!   :Sad: 

----------

## jetboo

no idea?   :Sad: 

----------

## Tigrao

 *jetboo wrote:*   

> Hi there, can you guys get the touchpad working ?

 

I was able to get this working on gentoo-sources-2.6.29 by copying bcm5974.c from the bcm5974-dkms Ubuntu package and overwriting the bcm5974.c in the kernel.

Before, in kernel 2.6.28, usbmouse would detect the touchpad and would provide some basic functionality.  All I could do was move the pointer and left click... nothing else.  In 2.6.29, however, usbmouse removed the detection of the bcm5974 touchpad in anticipation that the bcm5974 driver would pick it up.  However, the patch for this has not yet been added to the kernel tree.  The bcm5974 driver does not detect the touchpad at all out of the box under any kernel version.

Comparing the stock bcm5974.c and the one from the bcm5974-dkms package you see three new lines added:

```
/* Macbook5,1 (unibody), aka wellspring3

#define USB_DEVICE_ID_APPLE_WELLSPRING3_ANSI    0x0236

#define USB_DEVICE_ID_APPLE_WELLSPRING3_ISO     0x0237

#define USB_DEVICE_ID_APPLE_WELLSPRING3_JIS     0x0238
```

I thought I might just add these lines to the kernel bcm5974.c and be good to go.  However there are references to these throughout the code and I was too lazy to sift through all the lines of code to figure out what I would need to do to make a patch, so I just tried copying the bcm5974.c from the dkms package and see what would happen. 

Here's what I did:

```
modprobe -r bcm5974

rm /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/mouse/bcm5974.ko

git clone http://bitmath.org/git/bcm5974-dkms.git

cp ./bcm5974-dkms/usr/src/dkms_source_tree/bcm5974.c /usr/src/linux/drivers/input/mouse/

cd /usr/src/linux

make && make modules_install

modprobe bcm5974
```

I got the following in my dmesg now... it worked!

```
[    7.536245] bcm5974 3-6:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[    7.536249] bcm5974 3-6:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    7.536323] input: bcm5974 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb3/3-6/3-6:1.2/input/input8

[    7.547596] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm5974
```

At this point you just have to configure a hal fdi policy the way you want your touchpad to function.  Here's mine:

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/99-x11-synaptics.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.touchpad">

      <match key="info.product" contains="Synaptics TouchPad">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <!-- Arbitrary options can be passed to the driver using

             the input.x11_options property since xorg-server-1.5. -->

        <!-- EXAMPLE:

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">120</merge>

        -->

      </match>

      <match key="info.product" contains="AlpsPS/2 ALPS">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="info.product" contains="appletouch">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="info.product" contains="bcm5974">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">synaptics</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LeftEdge" type="string">0</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.RightEdge" type="string">1280</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TopEdge" type="string">0</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.BottomEdge" type="string">800</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger1" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger2" type="string">3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.ClickFinger3" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizEdgeScroll" type="string">0</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertEdgeScroll" type="string">0</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertTwoFingerScroll" type="string">1</mer$

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizTwoFingerScroll" type="string">1</me$

        <merge key="input.x11_options.HorizScrollDelta" type="string">40</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.VertScrollDelta" type="string">40</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.PressureMotionMinZ" type="string">10</mer$

        <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerLow" type="string">16</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerHigh" type="string">80</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.FingerPress" type="string">256</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.PalmDetect" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.PalmMinWidth" type="string">10</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.PalmMinZ" type="string">200</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MinSpeed" type="string">0.8</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxSpeed" type="string">1.2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.AccelFactor" type="string">0.10</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapMove" type="string">25</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxTapTime" type="string">223</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.MaxDoubleTapTime" type="string">200</merg$

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton1" type="string">1</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton2" type="string">2</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.TapButton3" type="string">3</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.RTCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.RBCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LTCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.LBCornerButton" type="string">0</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.SHMConfig" type="string">1</merge>

      </match>

   </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

With these changes, your touchpad should now be working as expected, two finger scrolling and all.  Just make sure that X is loading the synaptics driver and play with 99-x11-synaptics.fdi and customize it to your taste.

----------

## lokuarachi

 *Tigrao wrote:*   

>  *jetboo wrote:*   Hi there, can you guys get the touchpad working ? 
> 
> I was able to get this working on gentoo-sources-2.6.29 by copying bcm5974.c from the bcm5974-dkms Ubuntu package and overwriting the bcm5974.c in the kernel.
> 
> Before, in kernel 2.6.28, usbmouse would detect the touchpad and would provide some basic functionality.  All I could do was move the pointer and left click... nothing else.  In 2.6.29, however, usbmouse removed the detection of the bcm5974 touchpad in anticipation that the bcm5974 driver would pick it up.  However, the patch for this has not yet been added to the kernel tree.  The bcm5974 driver does not detect the touchpad at all out of the box under any kernel version.
> ...

 

had a similar problem with the gentoo-sources, but with the latest git-sources its working fine.

----------

## dman777

Does the heat problem still exist? I still am considering buying a Macbook pro.

----------

## dvh

All:

I am attempting to install gentoo on my intel mac mini.  I would like to dial boot, and preferably using gentoo from an external drive.  From all I have been reading, it appears that this will be easier if I install gentoo on the internal Mac drive.  I can and will place gentoo on the internal drive if I have to, but I'd like to get the external boot working.

I have spent some time googling and reading in an attempt to find a clean way to install, but i have found a lot of material about linux on the PPC, using linux as the ONLY OS on an intel mac, and lots of other variants, many dated.  problem is, I have not found anything that is current and more-or-less authoritative on the subject.  Oh yeah, I have come across MANY references to the "Gentoo Wiki" on this topic, but those links are broken, so that has been fruitless also.  Maybe someone reading this can help me with a link to a good reference.  So, I have a few questions to try to answer before I get started...

first, I am confused about the boot loader topic.  seems that the mac partion table/MBR (I think this is called GPT) is different than the typical DOS or linux usage.  I have seen comments about being able to format this to support both GPT and nominal MBR, but I have not seen anything definite.  Many of these references are from the 2005-2006 time frame, so I can't tell if they are still valid or not.  So, can I install, say grub, to the MBR of the internal drive without corrupting the GPT info.  Maybe using the OSX diskutil?

second, I have seen a lot of material that says grub will not work.  need to use lilo or "elilo".  if I install gentoo onto the internal drive, and use lilo as my boot loader (installed only to the gentoo partition) will this work?  I am currently using rEFIt to boot either OSX or XP, and I would be happy to remove XP to get this done.  rEFIt can certainly see my gentoo install CD and boot that...does such a CD use anything like lilo?  why can rEFI see this and boot it successfully?  Will rEFIt find my gentoo install and use its lilo to boot properly, without messing with the GPT?  IF this works, can I assume I can accomplish the same with gentoo on an external drive?

Thanks in advance for anyone who can and will offer some insight.  If you know of any decent reference on this subject, I would be happy to read that.  If not, please help with any advice you can offer.  Maybe you just have an opinion on whether or not I should install internally vs. externally, or maybe I should just abandon this.  Can you help?

-dvh

----------

## Edweirdo

 *dvh wrote:*   

> All:
> 
> I am attempting to install gentoo on my intel mac mini.  I would like to dial boot, and preferably using gentoo from an external drive.  From all I have been reading, it appears that this will be easier if I install gentoo on the internal Mac drive.  I can and will place gentoo on the internal drive if I have to, but I'd like to get the external boot working.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

dvh,

I have all three oses installed on my MacMini (actually on my macmini, iMac, and MacBookPro).  The key, I found, is to make sure you install Windows on the last partition on your internal drive.  I've installed all my stuff on the internal drive so I'm not really sure about installing stuff on external disks but I'm pretty sure it would work if you use rEFIt.

Here were my steps.  I booted off the leopard install disk, and partitioned my drive into 3 partitions.  Mac OS, DOS, DOS.  Then installed Mac OS X.

After that I booted off my linux CD and, using fdisk, changed the second partition to my linux file system of choice (reiserfs).  I also set the last DOS partition to bootable.

Then I installed Windows (XP) on the last partition.

Then I installed gentoo on the middle partition without a boot or swap partition.  I later put a swap file on the same partition (I have 4G of memory, I don't think I'll really use the swap file anyway).

Once gentoo was installed I used grub and wrote grub to the linux partition.  That worked fine but I had to run the "setup (hd0,2)" twice for some reason.

On my iMac I couldn't get grub to work right so I used LILO which worked fine also when writing to the partition.  rEFIt seems to pick everything up fine.

If you want to install linux onto an external disk I would imagine you just write grub or lilo to the partition of your external disk and expect rEFIt to pick it up.

Hope this helps.

----------

## hariseldon78

Hello everybody. I happily installed gentoo on a macbookpro, and i'm so happy of the performance and all. But i have a problem: i want to use it with external monitor and keyboard, without keeping it open (no space on desktop, so i keep it vertical in a "cage")..

So i 

-connect all the cables (the power cable too)

-turn on external monitor

-press the power button

-close the lid and place the notebook in the "cage" (it don't suspend becausethe power cable is connected)

-the refit boot screen appears

-i select the gentoo partition

-the external monitor go in standby mode, even before showing the lilo boot menu (i use lilo instead of grub)

-i wait some time, hoping everything go well

-suddenly, when X boot, the external monitor will turn on, showing me the clone of the main monitor (configured with twinview).

-if i press ctrl+alt+f1 the external monitor go back to standby 

-if i press ctrl+alt+f6 it turns on and correctly shows the X gui again..

All this happens even if i keep the lid open (but i can see the console in the main monitor).

I would like to see the console cloned as well on the external monitor, i don't mind if it's a bad resolution, just want to be able to use it.

Anybody in the same situation found an answer to this problem?

----------

